# ¿Cómo hago funcionar un Ariston fm 25 88-108?



## Jartos (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola. Soy estudiante de electronica en 1º de grado medio. En mu redsidencia de estudiantes tenemos una emisora de FM que lleva unos años sin utilizar, pero que por suerte funciona .

Mi problema viene a partir de que nos pisan varias  (lo que nos limita la emision a 300m) y no encuentro la manera de ajustarla. Se que tengo que encontrar el circuio tanque (LC) pero es un po*c*o complicado, ya que no se distuingue con sufucuente claridad. Hay varias bobinas y cerca de 5 condensadores variables. 

El modelo de la emisora es una Ariston fm 25 88-108 Mhz. No soy capaz de encontrar nada por internet, llevo dias buscando. La emision se limita a unos 300 metros, cuando antes pillaba tranquilamente todo Oviedo, llegando a parte de Aviles (Asturias, vivo en oviedo y aviles esta a media hora por autopista.) 

Si alguno me pudiera facilitar los esquemas, el manual o la manera de sintonizarla, se lo agradeceria mucho.

Un saludo


----------



## electrodan (Feb 22, 2010)

Saca fotos. Sin fotos va a ser difícil que alguien pueda guiarte.


----------



## Jartos (Feb 22, 2010)

ok, mañana las sacare, hoy no me dejarab bajar :enfadado:

mañana subie unas fotos. Gracias!


Por cierto, una pregunta mientras tanto.

Tiene dos inicadores. 

Uno q*ue* que pone VU y supongo que sera el sonido de entrada, pues varia con este.

Y otro que pone RF (deduzco radiofrecuencia) que manipulo con una resistencia variable que hay poco antes de la antena.

Alguien tiene idea de q*ue* son? (e concreto con el de RF)

no traen unidad.


----------



## tiago (Feb 23, 2010)

Comprueba que la antena sigue ahí.
Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Feb 24, 2010)

El de RF debe medir la potencia de salida (supongo).


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 2, 2010)

Jartos dijo:


> ok, mañana las sacare, hoy no me dejarab bajar :enfadado:
> 
> mañana subie unas fotos. Gracias!
> 
> ...



Buenas a todos, yo he trabajado con el emisor que cuentas y en su interior tiene que tener un dip-switch, osease, microinterruptores. Dependiendo del código que le introduzcas a los microinterruptores así será la frecuencia de emisión. La tabla con los códigos suele venir con las instrucciones del aparato pero como no las tienes y en la fábrica tampoco (yo las necesitaba y llamé a Ariston en Barcelona y decían que ese aparato era muy viejo y que las habían triturado :enfadado pues lo único que te queda por hacer es buscar un nuevo sitio libre en el dial y cambiar los microinterruptores hasta que aparezca tu señal en ese sitio (hay que tener paciencia porque sin las instrucciones se hace dificil).

La aguja RF mide la potencia de salida y la resistencia que manipulas sirve para ajustar la sensibilidad del medidor RF (¡No para ajustar la potencia de salida!). Estando el emisor a su máxima potencia de salida la aguja tiene que estar al máximo. Si está a media potencia la aguja estará en medio.

El VU es un vumetro que indica en nivel de audio que entra en el emisor para la modulación,en otras palabras, la música.

Supongo que el emisor será este:


----------



## Dano (Abr 2, 2010)

Si el emisor utiliza dip-switch para cambiar de frecuencia y no tenes el manual, podrias conseguir el manual del veronica y probar, talvez tengas suerte y usen el mismo pll ambos.

S2


----------



## tiago (Abr 2, 2010)

Aqui te dejo donde puedes encontrar la documentación del Veronica PLL 8  de AAREFF que incluye las tablas de frecuencias.
Suerte.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-veronica-pll8-25774/


----------



## joakiy (Abr 28, 2010)

Hola a todos,

Nada que ver con el PLL de Verónica.

El excitador de esa emisora es un sintetizador PLL de 800 canales, separados en 25 khz.

Yo tampoco tengo las instrucciones para su ajuste, pero puedo arrojar un poco de luz sobre esta incógnita: se trata del sintetizador *LX 492* de la revista italiana Nuovaelettronica (Nueva Electrónica en España y otros países de habla hispana).

Tuve que ajustar algunas emisoras como esa, y me guiaba por las instrucciones dadas en dicha revista, lamentablemente no tengo la revista en mi poder  

El amplificador lineal de salida (de 15 o 18W reales aunque la emisora se comercializase como de 25W) está constituido por un circuito híbrido protegido contra estacionarias y descargas electrostáticas que apenas requiere ajustes. Lo único malo de esta emisora era su fuente de alimentación.

Yo particularmente estoy enamorado  de esa emisora, siempre he querido tener una, pero cuando se vendía mi poder adquisitivo era aún peor que el que tengo ahora jejeje.


----------



## Gatxan (Abr 28, 2010)

Por cierto Joakiy, ese PLL no será como el de la foto que he puesto?

Lo digo porque en mi pueblo hay una emisora municipal que el emisor antiguo (de los 80's) era un "kit", y el diseño de las placas era muy al estilo de la revista nueva electrónica. Lo estuve mejorando porque el excitador PLL generaba espúreas en toda la banda de Fm y el codificador de estéreo era bastante mediocre...

Saludos


----------



## joakiy (Abr 29, 2010)

Gatxan dijo:


> Por cierto Joakiy, ese PLL no será como el de la foto que he puesto?
> 
> Lo digo porque en mi pueblo hay una emisora municipal que el emisor antiguo (de los 80's) era un "kit", y el diseño de las placas era muy al estilo de la revista nueva electrónica. Lo estuve mejorando porque el excitador PLL generaba espúreas en toda la banda de Fm y el codificador de estéreo era bastante mediocre...
> 
> Saludos



Gatxan, el LX492 es muy parecido a ese circuito pero creo que no es el mismo, ya que recuerdo que el circuito de Nuova Elettronica tenía su oscilador apantallado por unas cajas de latón estañado.

De todos modos, el codificador estéreo que se proponía para ese kit, era bastante mediocre y era muy difícil de ajustar, ya que requería de instrumentación de laboratorio que no suele estar al alcance de cualquier aficionado.


----------



## garada (Mar 23, 2011)

hay un post en este foro donde viene informacion y el montaje completo escaneado de la correspondiente revista "nueva electronica"


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 23, 2011)

tienes fotos del interior del TX?


----------



## trafulla (Feb 27, 2019)

Hola, abro de nuevo este foro sobre la Ariston fm-25 después de tantos años, recientemente he adquirido una unidad en perfecto estado y con su precinto de garantía, un equipo que en su época no pude tener por su elevado precio (100.000 pesetas) un auténtico dineral en 1992, el equipo es una auténtica belleza por su color rojo y sus vúmetros analógicos. Su construcción es robusta con componentes de calidad para los años 80's 90's.
En el año 1998 compre el hermano menor la Ariston fm-8 un equipo que no era sintetizado pero después de cambiar la fuente de alimentación por una exterior y algunos ajustes me dio muchas satisfacciones ya que según Ariston el F-8 se vendía como emisora experimental.

Un saludo a todos y
*¡Animaos a comentar! *


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 27, 2019)

Hola...Es un robo/uso(una vez más de todas las que abundan a lo largo y ancho del planeta) a el esquema de "Nuova Electrónica" de su sintetizador tratado aquí con un pequeño ampli a la salida para llevarlo al nivel de excitación del BGY33 que tiene a la salida entiendo.

Es bonito en cuanto a su estética y sobre todo llamativo el color rojo del gabinete.

Aquí lo reprodujeron a ese esquema hasta el cansancio aun empresas como ADEMA que fabricaba equipos comerciales de radiodifusión y tenia uno de 250W basado en ese sintetizador.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 27, 2019)

trafulla dijo:


> Hola, abro de nuevo este foro sobre la Ariston fm-25 después de tantos años, recientemente he adquirido una unidad en perfecto estado y con su precinto de garantía, un equipo que en su época no pude tener por su elevado precio (100.000 pesetas) un auténtico dineral en 1992, el equipo es una auténtica belleza por su color rojo y sus vúmetros analógicos. Su construcción es robusta con componentes de calidad para los años 80's 90's.
> En el año 1998 compre el hermano menor la Ariston fm-8 un equipo que no era sintetizado pero después de cambiar la fuente de alimentación por una exterior y algunos ajustes me dio muchas satisfacciones ya que según Ariston el F-8 se vendía como emisora experimental.
> 
> Un saludo a todos y
> ...


Felicitaciones caro Don trafulla , sin dudas algun tienes un verdadero tesoro en las manos y en inpecable estado de conservación mismo despues de tantos años de fabricado.
Con ese hermoso equipo puedes pilotar un  lineal de 300W o mucho mas aun , ese basado en modernos transistores tipo LDMOS.
?Acaso tienes fotos o algun dato constructivos  del model  Ariston FM-8 ? , mi quede curioso cuanto a ese equipo
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Feb 27, 2019)

Felicitaciones* @trafulla *una reliquia. y con el PDF original en italiano.  Eso esta impecable.  Aqui realice un post con mi invento utilizando el mismo PLL.  ¿Y que tal funciona ese Ariston?


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 28, 2019)

Buenas tardes bueno, voy a contar un poco historia de esta marca y vamos a hablar de ARISTON, yo llegué a charlar con el ingeniero que diseñó esos equipos via teléfono allá por el 2.007, estaba bastante tocado y tenía pinta de fumar mucho, desafortunadamente, murió.

Hagamos un salto a los años 80-90, España estaba plaga de radios libres en FM y el ministerio de educación pusó "regulación" a las radios escolares, las emisoras de FM de colegios e institutos de carácter educativo, el ministerio daba 2 horas diarias para que los alumnos de imagen y sonido y periodismo hiciesen prácticas en el aire.

La empresa catalana ARISTON ELECTRÓNICA se percató de este filón de negocio y este ingeniero desarrolló varios equipos.

1 - El emisor de FM  con VFO sin PLL ARISTON FM-8. Según el paso final que llevase daba de 6 a 10 W. Hubo varias versiones, la equipada con el 2N5590 que daría unos 6~7 W y la equipada con el BLY87 que daría fácilmente de 8 a 10  W en antena.
2 - El emisor de FM PLL ARISTON FM-25, el que nuestro compañero acaba de subir, en efecto, conformado por el sintetizador de 800 canales de nueva electrónica, una fase intermedia con el 2N3924/BFS22 y un paso final con el BGY33 de Philips dando 20~22 W sin filtro pasabajos. Curioso, mucha gente que tenía el Ariston FM-25 se quejaba de que hacía ruido de zumbido de fondo, por el mismo sintetizador de nueva electrónica.
3 - El codificador estéreo ARISTON FM-30, un clon exacto del codificador estéreo de nueva electrónica con el MC1496 de sobra conocido que usaban los equipos "Whik" fabricados por Pepe de la Radiocadena del Water en Madrid.

El caso es que el emisor de 8 W se vendió como "churros" en colegios, institutos y radios libres, yo he visto equipos Ariston FM-8 a porrillo, ese equipo para mi tiene un cariño especial ya que gracias a él empecé mi carrera en la radiodifusión libre y en la electrónica de RF, destinando mis pasos profesionales a ese campo años después. De hecho, ahora mismo en mi ciudad, Úbeda en la provincia de Jaén, hay una radio escolar que funciona con el ARISTON FM8.

El equipo tenía varios defectos, una fuente muyyy justa en amperaje y una inestabilidad de frecuencia al calentarse, pero en general el funcionamiento era más que correcto para lo que había en aquella época.

El Ariston FM-8, de diseño completamente propio, incorpora un oscilador con nucleo de ferrita basado e el SF115B fabricado por PIHER España, luego una fase driver con ese mismo transistor y eso atacaba a dos pasos EXACTAMENTE IGUALES en clase A usando el 2N3866. Esto no lo entiendo, porque repetir dos veces la misma fase de amplificación cuando con un 2N4427 se podría obtener la misma potencia, era averia común que el segundo 2N3866 se quemase o averiase. A partir de ahí, un amplificador final con el 2N5590, BLY87 de Philips (con este rozaba los 10 W) o hasta el BLY88C/2N6081 mandaban sin filtropasabajos la RF a antena. La "muestra" de la RF enviada al vúmetro de captaba con un aro de hertz cuya RF inducida era rectificada por un diodo de germanio OA91 o similar y mandada a un vúmetro regulable marca Demestres (empresa española).

*NOTA: Poseo el manual original del Ariston FM-8, luego lo escaneo y lo comparto con vosotros.*


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 28, 2019)

Buenas tardes, añado el manual del emisor Ariston FM-8.


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Feb 28, 2019)

Excelente aporte Andrxx  estos datos e historias son las que me gustan, comento mi caso el tema del zumbido del PLL yo en mi caso lo soluciones con un electrolitico de 4700uF en lugar del de 2200uF. 

Alguien tiene el circuito de la etapa intermedia entre el PLL y el hibrido, ¿sera caso un MRF237?


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 28, 2019)

Megafrecuencia dijo:


> Excelente aporte Andrxx  estos datos e historias son las que me gustan, comento mi caso el tema del zumbido del PLL yo en mi caso lo soluciones con un electrolitico de 4700uF en lugar del de 2200uF.
> 
> Alguien tiene el circuito de la etapa intermedia entre el PLL y el hibrido, ¿sera caso un MRF237?



No, el zumbido era por el propio sintetizador creo que se solucionaba con un condensador de 100 nF. Ese transistor creo que era un BFS22... o 2N3924.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 28, 2019)

Segun el fabricante del BGY33 se exita con 100mW, con un 2N4427(1W) le sobra por todos lados pero con sacar el disipador y mirar la nomenclatura te sacas la duda.

Ric.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 28, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Segun el fabricante del BGY33 se exita con 100mW, con un 2N4427(1W) le sobra por todos lados pero con sacar el disipador y mirar la nomenclatura te sacas la duda.
> 
> Ric.


Si claro pero puede ser que en vez de excitarlo con 100 mW (el 2N4427 con 100 mW daba 1,4 W creo) lo stén excitando con mucho menos, creo que el PLL de Nueva Electrónica daba 2 o 3 mW... es posible que a partir de esa potencia obtuviesen 100 mW.


----------



## trafulla (Feb 28, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas tardes, añado el manual del emisor Ariston FM-8.


Maravillo que recuerdos amigo Andrxx un excelente aporte lo guarde en mi documentación
Estoy maravillado de leer tantos comentarios y aportes extraordinarios de la Ariston FM-25, FM-8 y el codificador estereo FM-30 sigue vivo entre nuestros recuerdos después de 30 años (Me estoy poniendo romanticón jejeje...). Es una pena que el ingeniero haya muerto Andrxx  porque creo historia radiofónica, durante estos años he tenido emisoras de todo tipo pero no con ese acabado tan bonito y su color rojo me fascinó desde el primer momento. Fantastica la aportación del FM-8. Como curiosidad si os fijáis en la ultima imagen el precinto de garantía era un hilo de tornillo a tornillos y pintado del mismo color rojo jejeje.
Adjunto nuevas imagenes.
Gracias a todos por compartir y

¡Animaos a comentar!


Megafrecuencia dijo:


> Excelente aporte Andrxx  estos datos e historias son las que me gustan, comento mi caso el tema del zumbido del PLL yo en mi caso lo soluciones con un electrolitico de 4700uF en lugar del de 2200uF.
> 
> Alguien tiene el circuito de la etapa intermedia entre el PLL y el hibrido, ¿sera caso un MRF237?


Es un blx65 m9048 o busca algun equivalente. Saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 28, 2019)

Una pregunta ¿El ARISTON FM-25 no tenía manual? ¿No lo conservas?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 28, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿El ARISTON FM-25 no tenía manual? ¿No lo conservas?


Don Andraxx , ? acaso no tienes los diagramas esquemacticos del ARISTON FM-8 en las manos (ingineria reversa sin auctorización previa del fabricante) ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## trafulla (Feb 28, 2019)

No Tenía manual solo me vendieron la emisora Andrxx, si alguien tiene el manual, no dude en subirlo le estaremos eternamente agradecidos.
Os dejo unas imágenes del codificador estéreo Ariston FM-30.
¡Animaos a comentar!


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 1, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Don Andraxx , ? acaso no tienes los diagramas esquemacticos del ARISTON FM-8 en las manos (ingineria reversa sin auctorización previa del fabricante) ?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Buenas Daniel, no, no hay diagramas, sólo se suministraba esa información, por más que pedí los esquemas no quedaba nada, el ingeniero murió aunque sospecho que en las oficinas de ARISTON debe quedar algo.

ARISTON fué comprada por otra empresa en Barcelona, ONDA RADIO S.A.

Otra cosa, estoy viendo en la foto en la que se ve el BGY33 que a la derecha hay varias resistencias ¿puede ser un atenuador resistivo? ¿Para "atenuar" la RF proviniente del paso previo?


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 1, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Si claro pero puede ser que en vez de excitarlo con 100 mW (el 2N4427 con 100 mW daba 1,4 W creo) lo stén excitando con mucho menos, creo que el PLL de Nueva Electrónica daba 2 o 3 mW... es posible que a partir de esa potencia obtuviesen 100 mW.



La salida del sintetizador ronda los 50mW según la propia revista en los diseños de los circuitos amplificadores para aplicar dicha placa así que con una amplificación de 3dB es suficiente para alcanzar los 100mW necesarios para excitar el módulo de salida.

En 2N4427 a esa frecuencia supera los 10dB de ganancia que ya los tiene a 175MHz según el fabricante.

Del transistor usado(BFW16) no tengo mucho registro/data por que no era/es muy usado en los diseños que llegaban de este lado del charco.

Ric.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 1, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> La salida del sintetizador ronda los 50mW según la propia revista en los diseños de los circuitos amplificadores para aplicar dicha placa así que con una amplificación de 3dB es suficiente para alcanzar los 100mW necesarios para excitar el módulo de salida.
> 
> En 2N4427 a esa frecuencia supera los 10dB de ganancia que ya los tiene a 175MHz según el fabricante.
> 
> ...


Según lei en otro hilo de este foro en un mensaje publicado por un usuario que armó ese curcuito, Tranmisor de fm pll nueva electronica el nivel de salida del sintetizador era mucho menor y prueba de ello era que Nueva Electrónica sacó a la venta una placa que constaba de un 2N2369A que a su vez excitaba a un 2N4427 y este a su vez a un PT8828/BLY87/2N5590 para sacar 10 W (aunque la revista dijese que era un lineal de 15 W el PT8828 no daba más de 9~10 W según el manual de TRW que tengo por aquí.

Vamos, es mi opinión, si pudieramos ver el transistor que utiliza como driver el ARISTON FM-25 ya podríamos opinar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 1, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Vamos, es mi opinión, si pudieramos ver el transistor que utiliza como driver el ARISTON FM-25 ya podríamos opinar.


Bueno segun Don trafulla es un BLX65 (hay que buscar por su datos).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


ricbevi dijo:


> La salida del sintetizador ronda los 50mW según la propia revista en los diseños de los circuitos amplificadores para aplicar dicha placa así que con una amplificación de 3dB es suficiente para alcanzar los 100mW necesarios para excitar el módulo de salida.
> 
> En 2N4427 a esa frecuencia supera los 10dB de ganancia que ya los tiene a 175MHz según el fabricante.
> 
> ...


Caro Don ricbevi si no for de muchas molestias, ? podrias subir lo restante dese articulo?
!Muchas gracias de antemano!.
Cuanto a lo transistor BFW16 , ese fue desahollado a andar como amplificador de CATV (televisión por cable ).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas Daniel, no, no hay diagramas, sólo se suministraba esa información, por más que pedí los esquemas no quedaba nada, el ingeniero murió aunque sospecho que en las oficinas de ARISTON debe quedar algo.
> 
> ARISTON fué comprada por otra empresa en Barcelona, ONDA RADIO S.A.
> 
> Otra cosa, estoy viendo en la foto en la que se ve el BGY33 que a la derecha hay varias resistencias ¿puede ser un atenuador resistivo? ¿Para "atenuar" la RF proviniente del paso previo?


Ohhh lástima , cuanto a los resistores aclarados , si acuerdo que sea un atenuador resistivo tipo PI Grego , quizaz unos 6 dB de atenuación.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 1, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno segun Don trafulla es un BLX65 (hay que buscar por su datos).
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.
> 
> ...



Este es el amplificador del que hablo, tanto el que subió ricbevi como el mio fueron diseñados para ser excitador con ese sintetizador.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 1, 2019)

Perdón, añado archivo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 1, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Perdón, añado archivo.


Hummm extraño es que lo premero aporte (veer post #29) aclara un diseño de 10W y ese nuevo aporte aclara como 15W , jajajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 1, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hummm extraño es que lo premero aporte (veer post #29) aclara un diseño de 10W y ese nuevo aporte aclara como 15W , jajajajajajajaja
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Es que hubo dos tipos de amplificadores, uno con un MOSFET creo que es el que subió ricbevi y el mio que usa como paso final un PT8828 de TRW.

EDITO: He encontrado el datasheet de SGS-Thomson de ese transistor, en clase A amplificando linealmente una portadora de video+croma+audio en 202 Mhz daría 150 mW, ahora entiendo el atenuador resistivo.

https://4donline.ihs.com/images/VipMasterIC/IC/SGST/SGSTS01789/SGSTS01789-1.pdf


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 1, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Es que hubo dos tipos de amplificadores, uno con un MOSFET creo que es el que subió ricbevi y el mio que usa como paso final un PT8828 de TRW.


Bueno entonses lo otro diseño con MosFet tanbien es muy bienvenido aca por esas latitudes (Foro).
Incluso ese diseño pueda sener armado con los nuevos transistores (tipo RD15 , RD30 etc..) disponibles actualmente en lo mercado especializado.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 2, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ......
> Caro Don ricbevi si no for de muchas molestias, ? podrias subir lo restante dese articulo?
> !Muchas gracias de antemano!.
> Cuanto a lo transistor BFW16 , ese fue desahollado a andar como amplificador de CATV (televisión por cable ).
> ...



Subo el articulo pedido.


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Mar 6, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Perdón, añado archivo.


Soy solo yo o alguien puede abrir el archivo? a mi me aparece como incompleto o corrupto  Ya probe descargarlo varias veces y lo mismo, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2019)

Lo veo perfecto 

Probá con otro navegador . . .


----------



## ojotec (Mar 6, 2019)

Megafrecuencia dijo:


> Soy solo yo o alguien puede abrir el archivo? a mi me aparece como incompleto o corrupto  Ya probe descargarlo varias veces y lo mismo, gracias.


esta bien. yo lo habri sin problemas


trafulla dijo:


> Maravillo que recuerdos amigo Andrxx un excelente aporte lo guarde en mi documentación
> Estoy maravillado de leer tantos comentarios y aportes extraordinarios de la Ariston FM-25, FM-8 y el codificador estereo FM-30 sigue vivo entre nuestros recuerdos después de 30 años (Me estoy poniendo romanticón jejeje...). Es una pena que el ingeniero haya muerto Andrxx  porque creo historia radiofónica, durante estos años he tenido emisoras de todo tipo pero no con ese acabado tan bonito y su color rojo me fascinó desde el primer momento. Fantastica la aportación del FM-8. Como curiosidad si os fijáis en la ultima imagen el precinto de garantía era un hilo de tornillo a tornillos y pintado del mismo color rojo jejeje.
> Adjunto nuevas imagenes.
> Gracias a todos por compartir y
> ...


Muy buen equipo felicitaciones a los que subieron fotos


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 7, 2019)

Muy guapa la emisora trafulla, se la ve impecable

Hace 2 años o así recuerdo ver una a la venta en 1000 anuncios, pedían por ella 100 pavos pero se vendió pronto, si no igual la hubiera comprado

También se vendió una muy barata es un cash converter

No sabía que las whik eran del de la cadena del water, aquí en Asturias radio kras usaba la ts 10 que da 25w junto con un linial de 100w hace años, esta

Mis preferidas son las koney, las montaba un ingeniero de Barcelona que se llama José Antonio y se vendían a través de una tienda de Valencia, seguro que muchos os suena este anuncio de la revista Nueva Electronica

Aquí se ve en vídeo la versión de 40w mono (fm 883) y se ve el buen resultado que da en cuanto a potencia real y ausencia de armónicos, este vídeo está hecho en Uruguay, se ve que cruzó el charco






Hoy es inencontrable, hay una versión moderna en caja gris que da 50w en estéreo


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 7, 2019)

elektroduende dijo:


> Muy guapa la emisora trafulla, se la ve impecable
> 
> Hace 2 años o así recuerdo ver una a la venta en 1000 anuncios, pedían por ella 100 pavos pero se vendió pronto, si no igual la hubiera comprado
> 
> ...


En efecto WHIK, si no me equivoco, era la marca blanca de la radiocadena del water de Madrid, Pepe y el Cura, con denominación comercial BELTRON TELECOMUNICACIONES, yo estuve en su vivienda en Torres de la Alameda y una emisora donde colaboro tienen un TS-60 de Whik con el MS1506 que da 45 W (en realidad menos). Yo tengo al lado mio uno funcionando reparado por mi.

¿Que transistor lleva el TS-10 dentro? ¿Puedes hacerle una foto al interior?

KONEY, buena marca, radioenlaces, etc fabricaba, el emisor de 40 W llevaba como paso final un 2N6084 dando 40 W o algo más, ahora tengo unos compromisos, cuando venga os cuento más cosas.


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 7, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> En efecto WHIK, si no me equivoco, era la marca blanca de la radiocadena del water de Madrid, Pepe y el Cura, con denominación comercial BELTRON TELECOMUNICACIONES, yo estuve en su vivienda en Torres de la Alameda y una emisora donde colaboro tienen un TS-60 de Whik con el MS1506 que da 45 W (en realidad menos). Yo tengo al lado mio uno funcionando reparado por mi.
> 
> ¿Que transistor lleva el TS-10 dentro? ¿Puedes hacerle una foto al interior?
> 
> KONEY, buena marca, radioenlaces, etc fabricaba, el emisor de 40 W llevaba como paso final un 2N6084 dando 40 W o algo más, ahora tengo unos compromisos, cuando venga os cuento más cosas.



Conozco la ts-60, la venden como de 50w, es esta

No puedo hacerle la foto porque no la tengo, esas fotos me las mandó el vendedor, era un señor de las Canarias (la emisora esa la usaba una radio libre de la isla de Palma), este hombre vivía al norte de Gran Canaria y no me la enviaba, solo en mano, por eso no la compré y eso que era un chollazo, pedía por ella 100 euros (esa emisora en 1993 la vendía una tienda de Gijón por 265 mil pesetas + iva que al 15% de la época eran 300 mil)

Me arrepentí porque tengo un amigo que vive en la isla y iba a venir esos días a la peninsula, podía haberselo pedido pero como en ese momento no tenía excesivo interés (o estaba vago por los calores del verano ) no me molesté mucho, ahora me arrepiento porque era un chollo que no se volvió a presentar (también habría que ver como estaba por dentro la emisora he he)

De koney antiguo (las de caja negra) he encontrado el linial de 250w pero emisoras ni una, y eso que en la época se vendieron muchísimas, en Asturias la tuvieron tanto radio kras como radio qk (la de 40w), y la de 45 en Valencia hubo un montón de emisoras que la tuvieron, radio Iris (que se la precintó teleco y les dejaron la emisora como un chorizo envuelta en un montón de plastico ), radio concorde, onda 7


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 7, 2019)

elektroduende dijo:


> Conozco la ts-60, la venden como de 50w, es esta
> 
> No puedo hacerle la foto porque no la tengo, esas fotos me las mandó el vendedor, era un señor de las Canarias (la emisora esa la usaba una radio libre de la isla de Palma), este hombre vivía al norte de Gran Canaria y no me la enviaba, solo en mano, por eso no la compré y eso que era un chollazo, pedía por ella 100 euros (esa emisora en 1993 la vendía una tienda de Gijón por 265 mil pesetas + iva que al 15% de la época eran 300 mil)
> 
> ...



En resumen, los equipos Whik son un PLL de origen desconocido, con el codificador estereo de Nueva Electronica y el lineal de Nueva Electrónica sin filtros... y ese emisor en su dia vi ese anuncio y tampoco me la enviaba. Y no da la potencia que promete, la TS-60 no llegaba ni a los 35 W


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 7, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> En resumen, los equipos Whik son un PLL de origen desconocido, con el codificador estereo de Nueva Electronica y el lineal de Nueva Electrónica sin filtros... y ese emisor en su dia vi ese anuncio y tampoco me la enviaba. Y no da la potencia que promete, la TS-60 no llegaba ni a los 35 W



No debe tenerlos porque radio kras interfería a veces en las tv de los vecinos

¿Ariston es catalana? yo tenía idea que era de Italia

Es simpático que una empresa que todo son grifos y termos le diera por vender una emisora, también tenían un manipulador de telegrafía


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 7, 2019)

elektroduende dijo:


> No debe tenerlos porque radio kras interfería a veces en las tv de los vecinos
> 
> ¿Ariston es catalana? yo tenía idea que era de Italia
> 
> Es simpático que una empresa que todo son grifos y termos le diera por vender una emisora, también tenían un manipulador de telegrafía



Si, era catalana y tenía sede en Barcelona, creo que ambas ARISTON (gama blanca) no compartía nada con la de Cataluña (Electrónica).

Y en efecto, los equipos whik no tenían filtro pasa bajos y era común que interfiriesen en la TV de los vecinos, su pureza espectral no era fabulosa comparado con otros equipos pero tenía un buen sonido. La fuente era horrible, un regulador 7815 (si, el equipo lo montaban así, forzado a 15 V) que atacaba a un 2N3055, ante el más mínimo cortocircuito se quemaba el 2N3055 o hasta he visto casos averiarse el regulador y mandar a todo el equipo 28 V y quemar el transistor final y el driver con el 2N2369.

Yo tengo un TS-60 WHIK comprado en milanuncios hecho carbón a uno de Granada y ese traia el BFW60C de Philips. Repito de nuevo, la placa de potencia del WHIK TS-60 es el amplificador de nueva electrónica que vendían para excitarlo con el sintetizador de 800 canales, lleva un 2N2369, a partir de ahí está modificado todo, un MRF237 en lugar del 2N4427 y el filtro pasabajos suprimido y resistencias de 330 ohmios soldadas en el interior de las bobinas para (supongo) evitar oscilaciones a baja frecuencia. En el transistor de potencia MS1506/BFW60C en base a emisor en paralelo con el VK200 una resistencia de 22 o 33 ohmios y un timmer marrón, y la salida de RF directamente a antena, sin filtros ni nada, a pelo 

Lo gracioso del tema es que he intentado montarle otros transistores como el 2N5591, BLY88C , hasta el PT8828 de TRW, etc y no he obtenido más de 6 o 7 W en antena, básicamente, por la ridícula excitación que tienen. El "éxito" reside en que si no me equivoco, el MS1506 con 5 W te da 45 por lo que tiene mayor ganancia (o eso creo) y con esa misma excitación te da de 25 a 30 W que es lo que en realidad el WHIK TS-60 daba en antena. Y esto está comprobado, a falta de un buen medidor-vatímetro tenía una cobertura igual o un poco mejor que un OMB 25-30 DIG en la misma frecuencia, misma antena y mismas condiciones.


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 7, 2019)

Conozco el mrf 317, costaba 13 mil pelas de la época (que como estuvieras haciendo un montaje y te lo cepillaras por error te *(Témino innecesario y vulgar)* de gusto ) con esos transistores y limpiando lentes de cd era con lo uno aprendía eso de vivir al limite XDDD

Ese transistor lo traía un linial que venía en la nº1 de nueva electrónica, una joya de número con montajes como una emisora de tv (en realidad era un linial que cogía la señal de un vídeo, una idea muy inteligente para evitar tener que montar un oscilador de tv en UHF), una mesa de mezclas, el susodicho linial, un receptor de VHF para 110-190 mhz, yo creo que monté casi todo lo que salió ese número

Era un linial para 2 metros (que también se adaptaba facilmente a 88-108), daba hasta 60w según la entrada que le metieras de potencia y los voltios con que lo alimentases

Respecto a la OMB en radio qk compraron una de 100w que les costó 400 mil pelas a mediados de los 90 y se encontraron con el problema de que inteferían en tv (y esta si lleva filtro)

No se si influirá que estaban en un edificio pequeño, quizá el amplificador de antena fuera de banda ancha, pero tuvieron que acabar volviendo a usar la koney


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 8, 2019)

Buenas tardes, bueno, ante todo quiero pedir disculpas a la gente que vea que en este hilo estamos hablando de todo menos del ARISTON FM8 - FM25, lo bueno es que entre todos poco a poco vamos aportando información sobre equipos antiguos de los que no haía ninguna referencia en internet por lo que si alguien tiene problemas a la hora de reparar uno de estos equipos va a encontrar en este foro una ventana amiga donde encontrar datos interesantes, en principio he hablado de MRF237 y no 337, el MRF237 es un transistor similar al 2N3924-BFS22 pero con algo más de ganancia según veo en el datasheet de motorola, en el motorola rf data handbook, libro de referencia. Lo de las TV puede ser por muchos motivos, amplificador de banda ancha, malas conexiones, cercania de las antenas de TV a la antena de transmisión.

Añado fotos del interior del TS-60. Con un 2N5591 instalado por mi.


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 10, 2019)

Andrxx decía el mrf 237 y yo leí 317 es lo que tiene leer tan aprisa je je

Una cosa trafulla ¿dónde conseguiste la ariston nueva? yo he visto alguna de segunda mano bastante presentable (y otras, la mayoría hechas polvo) pero eso de pillarla incluso precintada es una suerte

Por cierto tengo en el pc el nº6 y el 7 de nueva electrónica, si queréis que suba lo del lx-492 en español lo hago en un momento (no se si estará por otros hilos o solo está en italiano)


----------



## trafulla (Mar 10, 2019)

Hola elektroduende, hace cosa de 8 meses puse un anuncio en la pagina de mil anuncio y otro en vibbo, al cabo de un tiempo me llego un correo de un señor radioaficionado de Alicante (Yo soy de las Palmas y también soy radioaficionado) y me comento que el había conseguido una unidad en muy buen estado de un colegio, que si quería me enviaba fotos por whatsapp.
El equipo por lo visto llevaba un montón de años guardado en una caja de cartón y que lo iban a mandar al desguace, al final lo rescató y buscando información del mismo encontró mi anuncio.  Por Favor sube lo del sintetizador de 800 canales lx-492.
Gracias y saludos a todo el grupo.


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 10, 2019)

Ok gracias trafulla, yo también soy radioaficionado, tengo licencia EA y empecé en la cb (como la mayoría) a finales de 1988

Pues menuda suerte pillarlo, y mira que ir a desguazarlo, joer

Subo solo la parte donde explica lo de ajustar la frecuencia, de todos modos si queréis que suba el artículo entero lo subo


----------



## trafulla (Mar 10, 2019)

Muchísimas gracias Elektroduende te debo una, cuando tengas un poquito de tiempo sube el articulo completo.

Por cierto señores se vende por milanuncios una emisora KONEY fm - rds - estereo -  antena en muy buen estado , la emisora KONEY no es mía es solo un anuncio que encontré.



elektroduende dijo:


> Ok gracias trafulla, yo también soy radioaficionado, tengo licencia EA y empecé en la cb (como la mayoría) a finales de 1988
> Pues menuda suerte pillarlo, y mira que ir a desguazarlo.
> Subo solo la parte donde explica lo de ajustar la frecuencia, de todos modos si queréis que suba el artículo entero lo subo



Muchísimas gracias Elektroduende, te debo una, cuando tengas un poquito de tiempo sube el articulo completo.
¡Animaos a comentar!


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 10, 2019)

Esa Koney te la venden con antena de 1/4 de onda y programa informático de gestión de emisoras (no se si el zara o otro), no es la mejor oferta porque creo que la venden por unos 1700 aurelios, una koney suelta como esa la puedes comprar por unos 300 (yo he llegado a verla en 250)

Ahí tienes el artículo de la nº6 de nueva electrónica completo sobre el sintetizador de 800 canales, trafulla

Por cierto no lo puedo asegurar porque no la tengo ni hice pruebas pero he oído que el zumbido de fondo de la ariston 25 se soluciona poniendo un condensador de 100 nF en el ánodo del varicap DV1 y el otro extremo del condensador a masa


----------



## sapitomojado (Abr 30, 2019)

Hola que tal???
Muy interesante el hilo.
Una preguntilla, Ariston tambien sacó un codificador stereo sabeis que circuito usaba??? y que tal era???? Imagino que ahora habran mucho mejores que opinais????


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 30, 2019)

sapitomojado dijo:


> Hola que tal???
> Muy interesante el hilo.
> Una preguntilla, Ariston tambien sacó un codificador stereo sabeis que circuito usaba??? y que tal era???? Imagino que ahora habran mucho mejores que opinais????


Era el mismo de nueva electrónica, yo tengo ese codificador estereo en un equipo clónico WHIK y funciona MUY BIEN.


----------



## sapitomojado (Abr 30, 2019)

Pero... creo que nueva electronica (si no me equivoco) publico varios no???


----------



## Andrxx (May 1, 2019)

sapitomojado dijo:


> Pero... creo que nueva electronica (si no me equivoco) publico varios no???



Exacto, el que montaba el FM-30 de Ariston, según fotos era el que llevaba el MC1496.


----------



## sapitomojado (May 1, 2019)

Tengo una revista de Nueva Electronica, de un codificador stereo que usa el LM1496. El kit era el LX 767. Te refieres a ese?
Y.... aprovechando, existe un circuito con mejores caracteristicas???
(pagina 88) Ese es del  año 1986 (noviembre)
https://www.rsp-italy.it/Electronics/Magazines/Nuova Elettronica/_contents/Nuova Elettronica 107.pdf

En 1996, en nueva electronica en el numero 183, se publica otro, imagino que, con mejores características.. (LX1248)
(pagina 84)

https://www.rsp-italy.it/Electronics/Magazines/Nuova Elettronica/_contents/Nuova Elettronica 183.pdf

En los dos montajes, se usa el LM1496/MC1496

Sabeis si existen mejores montajes que estos ?
Aprovecho para saludarte
Gracias


----------



## elektroduende (May 2, 2019)

El del 96 estuve yo a punto de montarlo y no lo hice, pintaba muy bien sobre el papel pero en la práctica ni idea de como iba, de todos modos el de la Ariston tiene que ser el del 86 porque en el 96 el codificador Ariston llevaba al menos 2 años en el mercado, el codificador Ariston daba muy buen sonido, lo tiene un amigo y lo usa con una omb antigua de 30w

El primero de todos, el que se publicó en la 6 (1983) era una castaña,

La emisora entera, estéreo de 200 w la montamos en radio qk (Oviedo), en primer lugar lo de montajes de vanguardia al alcance de todos que era el lema de la revista tururú, ese proyecto si no les comprabas a ellos los kits era muy difícil, nosotros hubo piezas que nos costó mucho conseguirlas y acabé encontrándolas gracias a unos compañeros de la escuela técnica de telecos de Valladolid

Una vez montado el estéreo metía más soplido que otra cosa, no merecía mucho la pena ponerlo, y la potencia de 200w aunque era multiplicar por 5 la potencia que teníamos (usábamos el fm 883 de Koney) tampoco nos hizo ganar mucho alcance

Era normal, la emisora estaba en un edificio de 3 pisos en la parte baja de Oviedo (frente a donde está ahora la estación de autobuses) y al tener un montón de edificios tapándonos la antena el aumentar potencia no te hacia ganar gran cosa, quizá si penetración en pisos bajos en la zona de cobertura, pero poco más

Recuerdo que el alcance era muy caprichoso, lo mismo si te ibas en una dirección la perdías a los 5 km que en otra se te iba a los 13

Por cierto ¿alguien sabe donde se podría conseguir alguna koney pero de las viejas, las de caja negra que había 2 modelos, uno mono de 40w y otro estéreo de 45?


----------



## Andrxx (May 2, 2019)

Buenas, en efecto el codificador que utilizan los equipos WHIK de la "cadena del water" es el primero que has posteado en el anterior mensaje (LX767 noviembre 1.986), en aquellos tiempos los equipos WHIK ya se fabricaban y vendían con ese codificador incorporado, del que también se habla en el foro, la dificultad está en el oscilador con FET MPF102 que es dificil de encontrar, pero sin embargo, por lo menos bajo mi experiencia, funcionaba MUY BIEN, por lo menos los que he visto, yo vi en su día en milanuncios fotos de un codificador estéreo ARISTON FM-30 y llevaba justo ese mismo montaje.

El gran defecto de nueva electrónica es que introducían fallos a cosa hecha en la revista que NO venían en el KIT, aparte, es verdad que algunos componentes eran MUY dificiles de conseguir. Y finalmente, Radio QK venía de "Radio Cucaracha" ¿no?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 2, 2019)

sapitomojado dijo:


> Sabeis si existen mejores montajes que estos ?


Hola a todos , caro Don sapitomojado mire aca : Pira CZ Stereo Encoder for FM broadcasting  , es un tipo bien moderno (actualizado) y incluso ya fue discudido aca mismo en ese Foro (habrias que buscar).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektroduende (May 2, 2019)

Es lo que se me olvidó contestar, hoy tiene que haber codificadores bastante mejores y más baratos, lo mismo que con el sintetizador

Efectivamente Andrxx radio qk es radio cucaracha, la primer radio libre de Asturias (sus orígenes se remontan a septiembre de 1983), empezó emitiendo con un kit que daba unos 8w y había que usarlo al final de las emisiones de tv porque interfería, en 1986 se compró la koney y se estuvo usando unos años, como yo entendía electrónica y hacía un programa allí me confiaron el tema de la nueva electrónica estéreo de 200w que me dio mucha guerra y luego no dio tan buen resultado, pero que me gustó porque me permitió coger algo de experiencia en el tema de los montajes rf y como funcionaban estas revistas y sus kits

Ahora que dices lo de los fallos metidos a posta el sintetizador lx 492 también tenia 3 fallos, recuerdo que el técnico de Sanfer que montaba las emisoras Sanfer que se usaron bastante en Valencia los tenía localizados y me los comentó una vez, lo que pasa es que ya no los recuerdo, él también usaba ese sintetizador que debieron usarlo las radios libres de casi todo el país

Curiosamente Radio qk compró hacia finales del 95 un omb de 100w y también tenía el problema de las interferencias (quizá más por culpa de las antenas que del propio emisor), no se muy bien como funcionan los sintetizadores omb pero la programación es muy sencilla, un simple contador en el frontal de la emisora (muy parecido al de un cassette) que lo mueves con los dedos, mientras la koney es como la ariston, programable por conmutación, tuvieron que volver a poner la koney porque esa no interfería (la koney siempre nos salvaba el culo he he)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 2, 2019)

Caro Don elektroduende tengo una pregunta para ustedes :? acaso lograste armar lo lineal de 200W aportado en Nueva Electronica en los años 80' , ese conposto por un excitador basado en un transistor 2N6166 pilotando dos transistores MRF317 en paralelo?.
Te pregunto eso porque hay un hilo aca mismo en ese Foro ( ¿Alguien ya ha construido éste 200W lineal con éxito? ) donde es discutido dicho amplificador y fue el mismo quien lo inició buscando por valiosas informaciones técnicas a respecho dese Lineal.
!Gracias de antemano!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektroduende (May 3, 2019)

OK Daniel, escribiré mis recuerdos sobre el amplificador en ese hilo, que no son muchos porque lo hice hace ya unos 30 años

Una cosa graciosa que no tiene nada que ver con la electrónica pero que quería contaros es cuando fui a Maser en Gijón a preguntar por las emisoras de fm, yo de aquella era un crío de 18 años con algo de experiencia en cb y 2 metros, había montado el sk 141 que me dio muy buen resultado (aunque solo iba bien en la parte baja de la banda) y un linial de 19w que se excitaba con 0,4w y que por desgracia hoy no consigo recordar de que marca era, funcionaba muy bien, y quería ya comprar algo montado y más profesional

LLego allá y pregunto precios y me baja el tío una nota (había ido a la trastienda a consultar) y me dice 220 mil la de 20w y 265 mil la de 25w, yo quedé tan flipao que no podía ni hablar  y va el tío y sigue; y a estos precios habría que añadir iva, yo quería decirle ¡claro! pero tenía tal susto en el cuerpo que no me salían las palabras, me imaginaba que una emisora fm estaría del orden de las 50 mil pelas, como una de 2m en la época y vaya susto me llevé 

Lo que si recuerdo es el tío diciendo que eran emisoras profesionales y que los kits solo daban problemas y ya ves, resulta que la whik que era las que vendían (la de 25 era la ts10 y la otra era de 20 en mono) estaban montadas a base de kits, en este mundo cuando sabes de algo es cuando te das cuenta lo engañoso que es todo


----------



## Andrxx (May 3, 2019)

Bueno, muy interesante, todos se puede decir que montamos el SK-141 de Saleskit con el 2N4427 o el 2N3866 dando menos de 1 watio. Y todos coincidimos en que funcionaba mejor en la banda baja donde rozaba casi los 2 W, justo este invierno un antiguo profesor de electrónica me regaló un SK-141 montado por él al que le hice un amplificador dando 5-6 W con el 2N3924 de Philips, stock de una tienda de mi pueblo que cerró en verano pasado, obteniendo MUY buenos resultados, tanto en pureza espectral como en calidad.

Ahora vayamos a los equipos de WHIK, estos equipos son de la cadena del WC, y ya lo he dicho, tanto el codificador estéreo como la fase de potencia son kits de nueva electrónica y en la cadena del water en Madrid creo que a última hora a finales de los 80 llegaron a tener los famosos repetidores con el famoso kit de 200 W al que hace referencia Daniel. Para mi no son gran cosa a excepción del codificador estéreo que da muy buena separación de canales y calidad general aunque los de la cadena del water le modificaban la red de preenfasis para cada canal en los operaciones de entrada TL081 (si no me equivoco).

TODO el munco concuerda en los buenos resultados del SK-141 de Saleskit que pese a no tener PLL se comportaba como todo un campeón.

Finalmente, hago un añadido "cadena del water" era el nombre de una cadena de radio pirata en Madrid en los años 80, se componía de varias emisoras, la más decana se llamaba "arradio voz de la experiencia cadena del water". 

La verdad es que la espinita que me queda es haber fabricado o usado el sintetizador de 800 canales de nueva electrónica, ver que tal funciona, en respuesta de audio, pureza espectral, etc...


----------



## LinP (May 3, 2019)

Qué recuerdos con el SK141. Este kit lo monté con 14 años, recuerdo que le inyectaba una señal de 19khz en el audio para simular el estéreo 

Aún lo tengo y la verdad es que una vez que coge temperatura es bastante estable.

(por cierto a pesar de la poca potencia que daba me vino la policía y me obligó a quitar la antena.. que tiempos.. )


----------



## Andrxx (May 3, 2019)

LinP dijo:


> Qué recuerdos con el SK141. Este kit lo monté con 14 años, recuerdo que le inyectaba una señal de 19khz en el audio para simular el estéreo
> 
> Aún lo tengo y la verdad es que una vez que coge temperatura es bastante estable.
> 
> (por cierto a pesar de la poca potencia que daba me vino la policía y me obligó a quitar la antena.. que tiempos.. )



Exacto, eso disparaba el decodificador estéreo aunque la señal fuese mono jajaja sorprendente lo de la policía, en la banda alta no sobrepasaba los 500 mW... osease, daba "poco" como para llamar la atención de las "autoridades".


----------



## LinP (May 3, 2019)

Imaginad la cara que se nos quedó al abrir la puerta y ver los uniformados... jajaja. Bueno son anecdotas... 

Le tengo mucho cariño a ese SK141 aunque ya me gustaría "cazar" un Ariston 25


----------



## elektroduende (May 3, 2019)

LinP dijo:


> Le tengo mucho cariño a ese SK141 aunque ya me gustaría "cazar" un Ariston 25



Tienes uno ahora a la venta en milanuncios, aunque me parece un poco caro, piden 200 euros, venden también el codificador por 180, las fotos que ponen no son reales, te aviso, son sacadas de un blog sobre radio libre

Me acuerdo en Valencia en el 82 de un chaval que estudiaba medicina y tenía un pantec de 3w con el que hacía programas, una vez vinieron unos amigos a su casa y dijeron por radio que la alcantarillas estaban en mal estado en Valencia, resulta que vivía cerca el alcalde y le llegó la onda (nunca mejor empleada la frase jo jo) y le mandó a la policia

Lo bueno es que también se enteró un amigo de él que llevaba una radio comercial en Valencia por aquella época y le habían preguntado si sabía quien podía ser la radio pirata criticona con las alcantarillas, así que llamó al otro chaval por teléfono y le dio el soplo, lo que le dio tiempo a desmontar la antena (que encima era de cb )

Luego cuando vino la policia resultó que había un vecino que tenía equipo de 2 metros y fueron a él a darle la lata y el tío todo enfadado diciendo: ¿¿pero a mi que coño me dicen de radio pirata ni que quite la antena?? yo soy radioaficionado y soy legal, mire, mire la licencia

PD Lo del inyectar 19 khz yo nunca lo hice pero ya me imaginé que serviría como simulador de estéreo porque es la señal que enciende la luz del receptor, me alegro confirmar que en efecto funciona


----------



## LinP (May 4, 2019)

Gracias!!! ya lo he localizado.. un poquito caro la verdad pero le preguntaré. 

Pues en aquella época también tenía un equipo de CB con una Tagra Ringo BT210 y un lineal de 500w a válvulas (por aquel entonces la banda de 27Mhz estaba en pleno auge) y de esta no me dijeron nada.. pero la antena de FM y el cable me lo hicieron quitar (era un dipolo Link de polarización circular)

A saber si no hubo alguna denuncia por parte de alguien. 

La verdad es que cada vez que enciendes un equipo de estos te la juegas a que te vengan pero es que a los que nos gusta este mundillo nos cuesta mucho dejar de trastear y probar equipos, demasiado tentador...


----------



## elektroduende (May 4, 2019)

Hará unos 3 años se vendió una ariston con la fuente recien cambiada y en buen estado por 100 euros en 1000a no duró nada anunciada, pena que me pilló en ese momento sin un duro que si no la hubiera comprado, el codificador lo vi también anunciado a 90 euros hace tiempo, por eso este anuncio de ahora me parece algo caro, pide justo el doble, 380 por los dos y por 300 ya tienes una koney, y la koney da 50w

De hecho el codificador costaba 180 euros nuevo ¿no? yo creo que estaba por ahí, en catalogo a mediados de los 90 estaba por unas 30-40 mil pesetas y la ariston unas 90-100 mil

La Tagra era de lo mejor, era una antena de lujo, yo usaba una de 5/8 con una base magnum en la terraza en la época que usaba cb

Ahora en cb nada, por lo menos en mi zona, tengo una Drake TR-7 para decamétricas y con ella a veces miro en altos, medios y bajos y nada

Un dipolo de polarización circular tenía que dar buen resultado en 88-108, yo usaba uno simple, de polarización vertical (el típico que es un tubo de metal arriba y el otro abajo) de Televés, de ganancia eso nada pero tiraba, con una ariston y una antena de esas ya cubres una ciudad como Oviedo, o al menos la cubrías en los 90 cuando los diales no estaban tan saturados

La verdad que en los 80 era una gozada hacer radio por lo vacío que estaba el dia, te ponías en un punto alto, como el 105 fm y con una emisora de unos pocos watios ya cubrías varios km, eso en ciudad era una audiencia ya considerable, por ej. la primera onda verde empezó emitiendo usando el lx 492 con el linial de 10w, emitían en el 106 fm desde lo alto de un edificio de la c/ Canarias en la zona de Delicias en Madrid y cubrían un radio de unos 3 ó 4 km, en aquella época de mediados de los 80 eso era una audiencia potencial de unas 100 mil personas

En 88-108 mhz yo la idea que tengo es que las mejores antenas en las potencias que solemos usar son las verticales, como una ground plane de 5/8 por ej. para potencias altas de 800w para arriba ya paneles de dipolos que es lo que usan las radios comerciales


----------



## LinP (May 4, 2019)

Pues con 1W justito y esta circular recuerdo haberla captado en un radio de 5km, evidentemente no muy bien pero se escuchaba. 
Lo que daba de sí aquel SK141!!  

Hoy día con la saturación que hay en el espectro con un dipolo AKG/1 y 150w cubres prácticamente la misma distancia.

Buen equipo y bonito!  la Drake TR-7, en su día tenía una FT-757 abierta de bandas aunque este equipo nunca me funcionó muy bien. Ahora ando con una FT897 pero el tema está prácticamente muerto, de vez en cuando algún contacto en bandas laterales para matar el gusanillo y poco más.


----------



## elektroduende (May 4, 2019)

5km? pfffff pues menudo record, yo recuerdo conseguir cerca del km

Sí, la verdad el sk 141 era una joya, eran 3000 pesetas bien invertidas

La drake es un lujazo de emisora, siempre desee una pero eran dificiles de encontrar y caras, ahora con inet las cosas se han puesto más fáciles y pude hacerme con una hace unos meses, también la uso para dx o algún contacto local en ssb, ahora los compañeros están muy metidos por el FT8 que conectando la tarjeta de sonido del pc al micro y salida de auric de la emisora y con un programa te hinchas a hacer dx y escribes 4 líneas con gente que está en Singapur o la India como si los tuvieras al lado pero a mi eso no me llama nada, sigo usando la fonía en ssb y de día los 2 metros para contacto local, este verano voy a ver si hago algo en 50 mhz que fue una banda que siempre me interesó trabajar y casi ni la toqué



LinP dijo:


> Pues con 1W justito y esta circular recuerdo haberla captado en un radio de 5km, evidentemente no muy bien pero se escuchaba.
> Lo que daba de sí aquel SK141!!



Pues tenías que ver el linial de 19 w en kit que conseguí, otra maravilla y costaba 4 duros, te montabas una emisora de 19w por nada, lo malo es que hoy no conservo ni el prospecto

Me lo vendieron en una tienda muy tipica de Gijón que tenían encima del mostrador los clásicos catálogos de sales kit y cebek, a los clientes que conocían nos daban otro catalogo que traían cosas que eran ilegales y en uno de esos venía este linial, lo malo es que lo perdí, solo recuerdo que era también para montar, que era de montaje fácil y funcionaba muy bien y que se excitaba con 0,4 mw (el primer excitador que use fue otro sales kit que venía con micro incorporado y para poder conectarlo a la mesa de mezclas le quité el micro y puse un condensador en su lugar con un cable y una entrada de rca

Recuerdo que otro montaje era una especie de taser para autodefensa, un aparato pequeño que debía tener un condensador de alta capacidad y tenía 2 picas salientes que si alguien te atacaba con eso le pegabas una descarga arrimándoselo



LinP dijo:


> Hoy día con la saturación que hay en el espectro con un dipolo AKG/1 y 150w cubres prácticamente la misma distancia.



Sí, lo de siempre, la guerra del watio

En ciudades como Madrid es tremendo, con emisoras cada 0,2 puntos de dial, allá no tienes un cacho libre

Me acuerdo que cuando andaba muy metido en estas cosas que todavía iba al instituto le pregunté una vez a mi profesor de inglés de COU que en Inglaterra como iba la radio, porque en ciudades como Londres suponía que estaría saturadísima, él me dijo que allá tenian varias fm

No se de donde lo sacó porque solo tienen una como nosotros, de 88 a 108 mhz como aquí y en países incluso más poblados como Japon es más pequeña (de 76 a 90 mhz, y a partir de 90 antes empezaba la tv analógica, en 90 mhz en Tokyo estaba el canal 1 de la NHK)

Lo que si tiennen en Londres y creo que se oye de maravilla la BBC `por ahí es dab, espero que en España tarden en meterla, aunque fuimos pioneros (las primeras emisiones en dab en España son del 96) por suerte parece que ahora se está dejando correr la cosa


----------



## Andrxx (May 4, 2019)

elektroduende dijo:


> 5km? pfffff pues menudo record, yo recuerdo conseguir cerca del km
> 
> Sí, la verdad el sk 141 era una joya, eran 3000 pesetas bien invertidas
> 
> ...



Te hago una pregunta, ¿el lineal de 19 W que tenías llevaba varios transistores? Te lo digo porque en aquellos tiempos los transistores que se usaban eran NPN para RF y no solían tener más de 9 dB de ganancia por lo que para partir de 0,4 W hasta 19 son necesarios por lo menos, dos pasos amplificadores. Por ejemplo, un 2N3924/2N6255 que de entre 2 y 3 W en su salida y de ahí a un BLY88C/2N6081. (Tnedríamos algo más de 15 W) O bien un 2N6080 y en su salida un 2N5591/2N6082/BLY89C. (Rondaríamos de 20 a 25 W en salida) Yo sabía que Saleskit tenía un lineal para 144 Mhz lo que pasa es que la gente lo modificaba para que funcionase en FM 88-108 Mhz y ese creo que llevaba el BLY88C/2N6081, a ver si alguien nos lo confirma. O bien tu lineal tenía un híbrido tipo BGY33 pero este se excita con 200 mW.

El BGY33 fué utilizado por grandes marcas en sus excitadores como ITAME en sus modelos Supertauro 90 de 20 W , TECTEL, ARISTON (Fm 25 como bien hemos hablado atrás) y un sin fin de marcas.


----------



## sapitomojado (May 4, 2019)

Hola electroduende,
comentas:
"
Ahora que dices lo de los fallos metidos a posta el sintetizador lx 492 también tenia 3 fallos, recuerdo que el técnico de Sanfer que montaba las emisoras Sanfer que se usaron bastante en Valencia los tenía localizados y me los comentó una vez, lo que pasa es que ya no los recuerdo, él también usaba ese sintetizador que debieron usarlo las radios libres de casi todo el país

"
Seria muy interesante saber los problemillas, me has dejado muy intrigado jjj.
Uno de ellos puede ser la fuente, tambien e leido algo de un zumbido y que se coloca junto a un diodo o algo asi  (Hay que soldar un condensador de 100 nF en el ánodo del varicap DV1, el otro terminal del condensador a masa.)

Saludos


----------



## elektroduende (May 4, 2019)

Andrxx pides mucho ja ja, por desgracia recuerdo poquísimo de ese linial, de hecho tenía la (remota) esperanza de que alguien dijera: ah ese debe ser el tal modelo cual

En aquel verano yo estaba empezando con la electrónica, como sabía poco y quería llevar a buen termino el proyecto el linial me lo montó un amigo que era el electrónico del barrio, aprovechamos una tarde que no tenía mucho trabajo para montarlo

Con esto te digo que no recuerdo gran cosa de como era el linial, si creo recordar que tenía más de un transistor pero tengo unos recuerdos muy imprecisos, logicamente, de los componentes

Lo que si recuerdo es una cosa, no se si te sonará el lx020, un lineal de 12w que sacó nueva electrónica que llevaba un PT8828 que fue sustituido por el famoso BLY87. Llevaba 4 condensadores variables de 10-80-pF (dos de entrada y dos de salida), ese linial funcionaba de pm y se ajustaba muy fácil, pues recuerdo que este de 19w también dio muy poca guerra para el ajuste

El lx020 se excitaba como tope con 1,5 w mucha gente uso el sk 141 con él teniendo un resultado estupendo

Yo para excitar el de 19 use un sales kit también, era uno que daba los 400 mw y que llevaba un micro de esos de capsula tipo electrec que quité, no recuerdo el número del kit, pero se llamaba algo así como radiomicrófono en fm

Con eso y la antena cubría malamente el casco urbano de Gijón, en total lo que era el equipo de emisión entre radiomicrófono, linial y antena no me habrían costado más de 10 mil pelas, era más potente y más barato que una emisora de cb

Tectel, la recuerdo, era una emisora de 20w que la montaba una empresa gallega que (creo) que aún existe, vendían también un codificador estéreo y un lineal de 200w



sapitomojado dijo:


> Hola electroduende,
> comentas:
> "
> Ahora que dices lo de los fallos metidos a posta el sintetizador lx 492 también tenia 3 fallos, recuerdo que el técnico de Sanfer que montaba las emisoras Sanfer que se usaron bastante en Valencia los tenía localizados y me los comentó una vez, lo que pasa es que ya no los recuerdo, él también usaba ese sintetizador que debieron usarlo las radios libres de casi todo el país
> ...



Te digo lo mismo que Andrxx, me hablas de algo de hace mucho tiempo, no lo recuerdo, y el que citas no era uno de los problemas, yo hablo de unos metidos a posta para que no funcionase el kit

El zumbido de alterna yo también pensé que era cosa de la fuente, normalmente esos zumbidos vienen de ahí, pero era el propio sintetizador y en efecto parece que se arreglaba poniendo un condensador de 100 nanos en paralelo con el diodo DV1

Ya preguntaré a ver si alguien recuerda algo, de todos modos eso lo hacían mucho los de nueva electrónica para que les comprases a ellos el kit

A pesar de todo me enseñaron más ellos con sus artículos técnicos, de maravilla explicados, que muchos profesores de la escuela técnica que solo valían para ir a cobrar el sueldo

Salu2


----------



## Andrxx (May 5, 2019)

Buenas electroduende, el LX020 la conozco de sobra, era el kit que traia el PT8828 de TRW y mucha gente le ponía el 2N5590, o el BLY87 o hasta el BLY88 y funcionaba muy bien, el radiomicróno en FM lo he visto, el paso de salida era un BF199 o no pasaría de 100 mW, ese mismo diseño sirvió de base para el SK-141 simplemente que los ingenieros de Saleskit o el mismísimo ingeniero Tomás Sales Aladesa proyectaron una fase de amplificación con el 2N4427 dando como resultado el archiconocido emisor de 1 W de Saleskit.


----------



## elektroduende (May 5, 2019)

Lo de modificar lineales de 2m para 88-108 era un clásico aunque terminaban petando los finales porque no estaban hechos a trabajo continuo, aunque les pusieras un ventilador y una buena aleta

No recuerdo el lineal de sales kit para 2 metros, lo que si recuerdo es que tenían un kit de receptor de 2m que cubría de 140 a 150 mhz y un emisor que emitía a cristal en 145,5, también se vendía un tercer kit de 2m que eran los 2 anteriores ensamblados

El receptor lo use yo en combinación con un emisor a mano que me monté de 2m que también iba a cristal, tenía 4 canales y entre ellos puse el R2 de Naranco y el R5 de Pájares que me daba señal a toda la meseta castellana

Lo del estéreo whik a mi no me parecía nada del otro mundo, decían que era muy bueno el de koney pero ese nunca lo probé, la única koney que manejé fue la fm-883 que emitía en mono y el sonido era bastante regularcillo, lo mejor de esa emisora era la parte de rf, sin armónicos y dando los 40w clavaos (había una versión que tenía una tecla de potencia de 2 posiciones, y otra que con la misma tecla en una posición era 40w y en otra ponía R, o sea regulador y tenía un potenciometro por detrás que podías manejar con un destornillador)

En efecto usaba un 2N6084 que daba los 40w a 12v y tenía una frecuencia de corte de 175 mhz, un amigo decía que la koney retocándola podía dar hasta 70w, yo creo que más que retocándola (se refería a los trimmers) eso se hacía subiéndose la tensión de trabajo al transistor, a 18V si daba unos 70w

Ese transistor lo bueno que tiene además es que no es demasiado caro, hoy creo que todavía se encuentra y debe andar por menos de los 30 euros

La fm883 es mi emisora fetiche, pero hoy es inencontrable, aunque quien sabe, el linial de 250w koney viejo (el de caja negra) si lo encontré y barato además, 250 euros (a euro el w he he)


----------



## Andrxx (May 6, 2019)

La forma de "trucar" el koney, creo que pasaría por sustituir el 2N5084 por un BLY90, el BLY90 da 50-60 W con 15 W de entrada, teniendo en cuenta que el 2N6084 está excitado por un 2N6081 creo que podríamos llegar a los 50 W perfectamente. Subir la tensión de trabajo a 18 V es "demasiado" básicamente porque estos transistores de RF, pasando de alimentarlos por encima de 13,5 V no suponen una gran mejoría y aumento de potencia y si se corre el riesgo de dañarlos, como mucho 14 V y para mi ya sería pasarse.


----------



## elektroduende (May 6, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> La forma de "trucar" el koney, creo que pasaría por sustituir el 2N5084 por un BLY90, el BLY90 da 50-60 W con 15 W de entrada, teniendo en cuenta que el 2N6084 está excitado por un 2N6081 creo que podríamos llegar a los 50 W perfectamente. Subir la tensión de trabajo a 18 V es "demasiado" básicamente porque estos transistores de RF, pasando de alimentarlos por encima de 13,5 V no suponen una gran mejoría y aumento de potencia y si se corre el riesgo de dañarlos, como mucho 14 V y para mi ya sería pasarse.



Sí, yo también lo veo pasarse, pero es que trucar los transistores para dar más potencia siempre solía llevar a eso

Lo de los 18v no obstante te lo digo porque te lo asegura el fabricante, ese transistor puede llegar a dar 80w y a 18v por ej. serían 70w aunque lo normal es meterle 12v para que de 40w, como hizo José Antonio el ingeniero que diseñó la Koney

Y en los lineales de 2m trucados para 88-108 pasaba igual, quemaban transistores a puñaos y eso metiéndole un ventilador y una aleta pero daba igual, estaban diseñados para cambios de 3 minutos y no podían con emisiones de horas

Normalmente en las radios que recurrían a eso ya solían tener una caja con transistores de recambio

Pero los que mejor equipados estaban en tema de recambios eran los de la cadena del water, en el piso desde el que emitían en Madrid tenían una especie de sotano escondido y pepe el cura guardaba allí como 8 emisoras, si telecos venía y les precintaba una tenían las que querían para empezar de nuevo xd

Por eso teleco a ultima ahora además de precintarte la emisora te precintaban también el anfenol del cable de antena


----------



## celtronics2011 (May 30, 2019)

Buenas tardes , alguien me regale unos segundos de su tiempo, en busca de conocer y aprender  desde cero los emisores o transmisores de FM y poder algun dia no muy lejano armarme un emisor de FM 200 a 250 W.
Pido humildemente, alguien me oriente y me encamine  que dirección seguir  para aprender y montar desde cero  un emisor de FM stereo.
Habría libros de apoyo que me introduzca al tema? Mil gracias
Postdata: Tengo  conocimiento básico de electrónica y las ganas de estudiar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 30, 2019)

Hola caro Don Celtronics2011 aca mismo en ese Foro hay varios diseños que ustedes mismo puedes estudiar de como armar.
Otra salida mas rapida serias conpra en tiendas Chinas Online Kits de transmissores de FM , hay una infindad de potenzias de salida , unos mas sinples otros mas conplejos con display digital , etc.....
!Suerte en los estudios!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> "KONEY, buena marca, radioenlaces, etc fabricaba, el emisor de 40 W llevaba como paso final un 2N6084 dando 40 W o algo más"


Hola a todos , estabas jo buscando por la Internet datos de un PLL para FM broadcasting  enpleyando lo MB1501 del Fujitsu cuando muy afortunadamente encontre lo manual de servicio dese TX marca KONEY.
Imediatamente me enamore del porque tengo practicamente todos lo conponentes disponible en mi manos , ahora la pregunta del milenio es ? quizaz alguien (de alma muy caridosa) tiene ese hermoso equipo en las manos y podrias conpartir los datos constructivos de las bobinas del paso final?.
!Muchas gracias de antemano por cualquer ayuda en ese sentido!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 21, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , estabas jo buscando por la Internet datos de un PLL para FM broadcasting  enpleyando lo MB1501 del Fujitsu cuando muy afortunadamente encontre lo manual de servicio dese TX marca KONEY.
> Imediatamente me enamore del porque tengo practicamente todos lo conponentes disponible en mi manos , ahora la pregunta del milenio es ? quizaz alguien (de alma muy caridosa) tiene ese hermoso equipo en las manos y podrias conpartir los datos constructivos de las bobinas del paso final?.
> !Muchas gracias de antemano por cualquer ayuda en ese sentido!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Buenas Daniel... la verdad es que es una lástima porque yo no tengo en mis manos ningún transmisor de esa marca, supongo que habrás llegado a esa información gracias a la web de Koney donde están publicados los esquemas y demás información, la cual mirando, veo que las bobinas del paso final van enumeradas en "espiras" pero no especifica ni calibre del hilo ni diámetro... el paso final es muy clásico, con el 2N6084, creo que con un BLY90 y componentes dimencionados daría algo más de potencia, el BLY90 sacaba 50-60 W con 15 W de entrada.

KONEY - EMISOR FM


----------



## elektroduende (Ago 16, 2019)

Ya que sale la koney ¿alguien sabe como se programa la frecuencia? porque hasta donde yo se tiene un sintetizador propio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 16, 2019)

elektroduende dijo:


> Ya que sale la koney ¿alguien sabe como se programa la frecuencia? porque hasta donde yo se tiene un sintetizador propio


Hola caro Don elektroduente ,seguramente  puedes canbiar la programación de frequenzia via las llaves "SW1" hasta "SW5".
Lo CI microprocesador "IC4" si encarga de programar serialmente lo PLL "IC5" y listo.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektroduende (Sep 15, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don elektroduente ,seguramente  puedes canbiar la programación de frequenzia via las llaves "SW1" hasta "SW5".
> Lo CI microprocesador "IC4" si encarga de programar serialmente lo PLL "IC5" y listo.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



En mi caso creo que son 6 las llaves, pero tampoco estoy seguro

Nadie tiene las instrucciones?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2019)

elektroduende dijo:


> Nadie tiene las instrucciones?


Hola caro Don elektroduende , buena pregunta nin tengo minima idea de como programar ese equipo.
Una salida que veo serias tentar contactar la fabrica ( eso si el aun existir) y sollicitar la tabla de programación.
Otra salida serias con auxilio de un frequenzimetro debidamente conectado a una carga fictia de 50R con opción de salida atenuada de aomenos -40dB ( eso es para no estropiar la entrada del puebre instrumento) y con mucho cariño tocas en la llaves "SW1" hasta "SW5" con muuucho criterio ( sienpre anotando cual fue lo canbio para no si perder en ese procedimento) y observando cual fue lo canbio de frequenzia mostrado en lo frequenzimetro.
Asi ustedes conoce lo "peso" de canbio de frequenzia de cada llave , conocido ese factor puedes armar su propria tabla.
Se que es una enpreita de envergadura razonable , pero conpensa .
Ahora si es un honbre de mucha suerte , seguramente alguna alma caridosa tiene disponible en las manos esa bendicta tabla y te regala una copia por aca mismo ( Foro).
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 15, 2019)

Te agrego a lo que bien te indico *Daniel Lopes *muchos de esos equipos "levantan"/toman la programación del PLL al momento de encender y nada mas por lo que deberás realizar dicha acción(apagar/encender) cada vez que cambies algo para que el cambio se vea reflejado a la salida.


----------



## elektroduende (Sep 15, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Te agrego a lo que bien te indico *Daniel Lopes *muchos de esos equipos "levantan"/toman la programación del PLL al momento de encender y nada mas por lo que deberás realizar dicha acción(apagar/encender) cada vez que cambies algo para que el cambio se vea reflejado a la salida.



Ya, el cambio de frecuencia siempre lo hago con el equipo apagado, en esa emisora concretamente hay que abrir la emisora incluso (desmontar la tapa superior) para acceder a las llaves


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don elektroduende , buena pregunta nin tengo minima idea de como programar ese equipo.
> Una salida que veo serias tentar contactar la fabrica ( eso si el aun existir) y sollicitar la tabla de programación.
> Otra salida serias con auxilio de un frequenzimetro debidamente conectado a una carga fictia de 50R con opción de salida atenuada de aomenos -40dB ( eso es para no estropiar la entrada del puebre instrumento) y con mucho cariño tocas en la llaves "SW1" hasta "SW5" con muuucho criterio ( sienpre anotando cual fue lo canbio para no si perder en ese procedimento) y observando cual fue lo canbio de frequenzia mostrado en lo frequenzimetro.
> Asi ustedes conoce lo "peso" de canbio de frequenzia de cada llave , conocido ese factor puedes armar su propria tabla.
> ...



La fabrica aún existe Daniel, está en Barcelona y les he escrito por e-mail pero no me han contestado (como suele pasar)

Lo del frecuencimetro va a ser la única opción que me va a quedar, no tengo ninguno pero por suerte ahora son muy baratos, hace años no bajaban de los 180 euros (2.230.510 cruzeiros)

Gracias por tus sugerencias

Si te decides a armar este equipo es buena elección, lo de la ausencia total de armónicos es cierto, lo tengo comprobadísimo, además da la potencia que promete y tengo entendido que el estéreo es muy cristalino


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2019)

elektroduende dijo:


> Ya, el cambio de frecuencia siempre lo hago con el equipo apagado, en esa emisora concretamente hay que abrir la emisora incluso (desmontar la tapa superior) para acceder a las llaves
> 
> 
> La fabrica aún existe Daniel, está en Barcelona y les he escrito por e-mail pero no me han contestado (como suele pasar)
> ...


Bueno como ya aclarado anteriormente serias barbaro tener disponible en las manos los datos constructivos de todas  las bobinas del modulo amplificador de RF una ves que tengo practicamente todos los conponentes nesesarios para armar un clone dese hermoso equipo.
Lo gran problema serias una buena alma que tenga ese equipo al "vivo" y en "colores" en las manos para hacer esa engineria reversa y nos brindar con eses datos tan valiosos.
Cuanto a conprar un bueno frequenzimetro digital para ustedes que vive en Europa puedes conprar un alta gamma (prolijo) de segunda mano muy facilmente por Ebay o en lo pior de los casos uno mas sensillo (baratito) en alguna tienda China online a priecios de conpra caramelos.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 15, 2019)

Compra o arma un frecuencímetro que si andas en RF es indispensable. 

En otra época y hace bastante tiempo ya(tenía 18 años) arme mi primer frecuencímetro después de pasarme largos días descubriendo que fallaba en un proyecto que no funcionaba como corresponde y era culpa de que estaba oscilando a la mitad de la frecuencia que debía y escuchaba la segunda armónica en vez de la fundamental. 

Era la época que hablaba Daniel que un frecuencímetro costaba fortuna y no habia en cualquier lado por lo que la opción de armarlo era interesante.


----------



## elektroduende (Sep 15, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno como ya aclarado anteriormente serias barbaro tener disponible en las manos los datos constructivos de todas  las bobinas del modulo amplificador de RF una ves que tengo practicamente todos los conponentes nesesarios para armar un clone dese hermoso equipo.
> Lo gran problema serias una buena alma que tenga ese equipo al "vivo" y en "colores" en las manos para hacer esa engineria reversa y nos brindar con eses datos tan valiosos.
> Cuanto a conprar un bueno frequenzimetro digital para ustedes que vive en Europa puedes conprar un alta gamma (prolijo) de segunda mano muy facilmente por Ebay o en lo pior de los casos uno mas sensillo (baratito) en alguna tienda China online a priecios de conpra caramelos.
> !Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
> ...




Yo tengo un modelo diferente a ese, más viejo y solo con sonido monoaural, sino yo mismo te proporcionaba esos datos

El equipo que yo tengo es de los años 80, el que te interesa es de los 90 y es mucho más fácil encontrar, el mio es casi inencontrable

Ahora mismo hay anuncios puestos en España vendiéndolo, no creo que sea tan difícil que aparezca alguien que lo tiene

El de los 90 en teoría debe estar mejorado con respecto a los de los 80


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2019)

elektroduende dijo:


> Yo tengo un modelo diferente a ese, más viejo y solo con sonido monoaural, sino yo mismo te proporcionaba esos datos
> 
> El equipo que yo tengo es de los años 80, el que te interesa es de los 90 y es mucho más fácil encontrar, el mio es casi inencontrable
> 
> ...


En realidad lo que quiero es solamente los datos constructivos de las bobinas enpleyadas en lo paso amplificador.
Portanto si tu equipo enpleia ( hace uso) de los transistores Motorola tipo : 2N3866 , 2N6081 y final 2N6084 es ezactamente lo que busco.
!Gracias de antemano por cualquer ayuda en ese sentido!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 16, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> En realidad lo que quiero es solamente los datos constructivos de las bobinas enpleyadas en lo paso amplificador.
> Portanto si tu equipo enpleia ( hace uso) de los transistores Motorola tipo : 2N3866 , 2N6081 y final 2N6084 es ezactamente lo que busco.
> !Gracias de antemano por cualquer ayuda en ese sentido!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes



Buenas Daniel, creo que los pasos de amplificación son iguales y hasta me atrevería a decir que el equipo es igual en su versión antigua como en la moderna, lo único que cambia es la caja. Aunque la Web está operativa, desconozco si siguen en activo... hace unos pocos años si, nos construyeron un radioenlace STL en 400 Mhz emisor y receptor.


----------



## elektroduende (Sep 16, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas Daniel, creo que los pasos de amplificación son iguales y hasta me atrevería a decir que el equipo es igual en su versión antigua como en la moderna



Pues vaya tela entonces, pero no creo, tenía idea que el nuevo (el de caja gris) lo diseñó con vistas a poder homologarlo, hubo mucha gente que usaba esos equipos con total satisfacción (por ej. los de radio klara que tenían el équipo de 45w y un linial de 250w) y que cuando se legalizaron tuvieron que dejar de usarlos por no estar homologados, eso a koney le quitaba mercado y claro fueron a por la homologación, aunque creo que el de caja gris sigue sin estar homologado

Aparte es un equipo de 50 w y el estéreo de caja negra daba 45, aunque esto tampoco quiere decir nada puesto que al 2N6084 es posible apretarlo para que de incluso 70w (según especificaciones del fabricante)


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> En realidad lo que quiero es solamente los datos constructivos de las bobinas enpleyadas en lo paso amplificador.
> Portanto si tu equipo enpleia ( hace uso) de los transistores Motorola tipo : 2N3866 , 2N6081 y final 2N6084 es ezactamente lo que busco.
> !Gracias de antemano por cualquer ayuda en ese sentido!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes



Pues el mio tiene el 2N6084 precisamente, voy a mirar esas bobinas con calma y te digo

Edito Por cierto ¿viste el vídeo que sale en la página 3 de este mismo hilo? se ve con detalle las bobinas del paso final y del filtro


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 16, 2019)

elektroduende dijo:


> Pues vaya tela entonces, pero no creo, tenía idea que el nuevo (el de caja gris) lo diseñó con vistas a poder homologarlo, hubo mucha gente que usaba esos equipos con total satisfacción (por ej. los de radio klara que tenían el équipo de 45w y un linial de 250w) y que cuando se legalizaron tuvieron que dejar de usarlos por no estar homologados, eso a koney le quitaba mercado y claro fueron a por la homologación, aunque creo que el de caja gris sigue sin estar homologado
> 
> Aparte es un equipo de 50 w y el estéreo de caja negra daba 45, aunque esto tampoco quiere decir nada puesto que al 2N6084 es posible apretarlo para que de incluso 70w (según especificaciones del fabricante)
> 
> ...


!Muchas gracias por esta gran ayuda brindada , es sin dudas de gran valia !.
En lo post#83 hay en PDF  lo diagrama esquemactico del modulo amplificador de RF y despues la lista los materiales enpleyados , si ese esquema acuerda fielmente con su amplificador solamente nesecito de los datos constructivos de todas  las bobinas ( exceto los choques de RF).
Fotos bien focadas dese modulo tanbien son muy bienvenidas para despues hacer el clone ( ese no auctorizado previamente por lo fabricante , jajajaaja.
Fuerte abrazo y saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektroduende (Sep 16, 2019)

Lo malo es que no tengo NADA de información sobre la emisora y en inet no se encuentra nada tampoco, y no puedo añadir mucho más de las bobinas (salvo que son 3 de 5 espiras en el paso final, más otra de 2 espiras que deja un ancho de unos 2 cm de diametro entre vueltas, las del filtro son 4 de 5 espiras cada una, son con hilo grueso pero no se decir así a ojo de que diametro, desde luego mucho más del de 1 y 2 mm que suelo usar)

La Ariston es precisamente de la que más información se encuentra y es bien poco, de la koney nada y de otras que he buscado como la whik ts 10 tampoco encuentras nada, la red está muy pobre en recursos para emisión en fm 

EDITO: Mirando el manual de servicio me da la sensación que no es el mismo equipo, no coincide ni el número de las bobinas ni las espiras

Y el conmutador por cierto es de 6 llaves, curioso porque el de ariston creo que eran 12, 8 en un lado y otras 4 casi seguidas (creo que el de ariston abarcaba mucho más que de 88 a 108, igual es por eso)


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 17, 2019)

elektroduende dijo:


> Lo malo es que no tengo NADA de información sobre la emisora y en inet no se encuentra nada tampoco, y no puedo añadir mucho más de las bobinas (salvo que son 3 de 5 espiras en el paso final, más otra de 2 espiras que deja un ancho de unos 2 cm de diametro entre vueltas, las del filtro son 4 de 5 espiras cada una, son con hilo grueso pero no se decir así a ojo de que diametro, desde luego mucho más del de 1 y 2 mm que suelo usar)
> 
> La Ariston es precisamente de la que más información se encuentra y es bien poco, de la koney nada y de otras que he buscado como la whik ts 10 tampoco encuentras nada, la red está muy pobre en recursos para emisión en fm
> 
> ...



Buenas, el whik TS-10 supongo que sería de 10 W y si lleva en su interior lo que me imagino no tiene misterio alguno, la placa de potencia es un clon de un amplificador de nueva electronica que llevaba el 2n2369, el 2N4427 y el PT8828/BLY87 dando 10 W.

El TS-60-TS-80 era lo mismo, aunque en vez del 2N4427 tenia un MRF237, y como paso final un BLW60C-MS1506 de microsemi dando no mucho más de 25 W, no llegaba ni a los 60-80 ni harto de vino. Esto lo digo de buena tinta porque en una emisora comunitaria tenemos uno de reserva.

El codificador estrereo de whik era el de nueva electrónica con el MC1496.


----------



## elektroduende (Sep 17, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, el whik TS-10 supongo que sería de 10 W y si lleva en su interior lo que me imagino no tiene misterio alguno, la placa de potencia es un clon de un amplificador de nueva electronica que llevaba el 2n2369, el 2N4427 y el PT8828/BLY87 dando 10 W.



No, da 25 w (teóricos, tampoco te se decir si son reales)

Luego había otro modelo con sonido monoaural que daba 20 y por ultimo el ts-60 que da 50 w teóricos (aunque reales ya veo que deja mucho que desear)

Y si hay algún modelo más yo ya no lo conozco

El ts-10 lo usaban en radio kras con un lineal de 100w fue el nuevo equipo que compraron en 1992 para sustituir a la koney de 40w que se les había estropeado, esa koney se reparó y pasó a usarla radio activa que empezó sus emisiones en la nochevieja de 1993

En aquellos años telecomunicaciones estaba descabezando emisoras libres y vinieron a cerrar radio activa, le tomaron el pelo al director de telecos (que se llamaba Gerardo Calzón DD) y le dijeron que les dejase despedirse de la audiencia un momento, y aprovecharon para desconectar la emisora y esconderla, el calzón se cogió un rebote del 15 y se puso a ponerlos verdes, ellos lo grabaron con una cámara de vídeo y estaba tan nervioso el tío que grababa que ves la imagen toda temblando XDDDD

Radio Activa Gijón continuó emitiendo y 3 años despues la asociación que la llevaba fue el germen del programa de ocio juvenil abierto hasta el amanecer que todavía existe y que fue muy famoso en su día


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 17, 2019)

elektroduende dijo:


> No, da 25 w (teóricos, tampoco te se decir si son reales)
> 
> Luego había otro modelo con sonido monoaural que daba 20 y por ultimo el ts-60 que da 50 w teóricos (aunque reales ya veo que deja mucho que desear)
> 
> ...



Buenas, pensaba que TS-10 significaba 10 W, yo sólo he visto el TS-60 y el TS-80, y ambos llevaban la misma placa de nueva electrónica forzada a 15 V, si no me equivoco era equipos fabricados por pepe y el cura de la radiocadena del water en Madrid.

Yo he visto el TS60 y lo que lleva es el 2N2369 que a su vez excita el MRF237 que a su vez excita al BLW60 o MS1506 de Microsemi y nosotros comparando la cobertura con un OMB EM25DIG dando 25 W el Whik llegaba un poco más lejos... nosotros no tenemos un bird vatimetro como para medirlo pero creo que no creo que el Whik esté dando mucho más de 30 W... por la diferencia de cobertura que tenía...aparte que no me gusta *no tiene filtro pasa bajos* por eso interfería tanto las TV.


----------



## elektroduende (Sep 17, 2019)

Exactamente, venían sin filtro, de hecho radio kras daba candela en las tv de los vecinos, si ya el emisor tiene armónicos pues el lineal amplifica esos armónicos, como ya sabrás, con lo que la cosa aún se pone peor

Los bird yo solo los he visto a profesionales, son una maravilla electrónica, el problema es que cuestan otra maravilla pesetónica y los que vamos en plan amateur nos conformamos con el clásico medidor de roe/w de 27 mhz


----------



## elektroduende (Nov 9, 2019)

Contaros que he conseguido la tabla de programación de la Koney y me llevé la sorpresa de que se programa exactamente igual que la ariston, la koney vieja estéreo de 45w (o sea la fm-886) el diseño es de agosto de 1983 así que de ningún modo puede ser un plagio del lx-492 puesto que la revista 6 de Nueva Electrónica es de noviembre de ese año (quitando que haya salido antes en Italia, aún así estoy casi seguro que koney no plagió a nadie, tienen suficiente capacidad para hacer sus propios diseños que están muy bien por cierto)

Y que el plagio haya sido al revés tampoco me parece, así que es simple casualidad, no se que integrado llevará el sinteitzador de la koney pero quizá sea parecido al del sintetizador de 800 canales

En otro orden de cosas Andrxx puedo decirte que Koney sigue existiendo sin duda

EDITO: en la koney moderna si compras el frecuencimetro opcional puedes programarla desde afuera con los dedos, como una OMB


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 9, 2019)

Salio en Febrero de año 1982 en el número 79 y desde la página N:60 de dicha publicación.

Coincidencias puede haber pero....


----------



## elektroduende (Nov 9, 2019)

Ya sospechaba que en Italia podía haber salido antes, lo de aquí eran traducciones, aún así me da la sensación que Koney no les plagió, además de la sintesis de frecuencia no me recuerda nada una emisora a la otra


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 9, 2019)

Buenas noches, bueno, en principio me alegra que hayas encontrado una KONEY, sospeché de que hubieran cerrado porque la web la veía un poco abandonada pero bueno, al menos me alegro de que sigan existiendo.


----------



## elektroduende (Nov 9, 2019)

Ya hace unos meses me agencié una fm 883 (la antigua de caja negra y sonido monoaural y 40w) pero tenía el problema que no tenía información para ella, y no podía ajustarle la frecuencia, si llego a saber que era como la ariston .........

Lo demás ya lo tengo todo controlado, el resto de la emisora la conozco bien, la única pega que tienen las koney antiguas es que el instrumento rf no vale para nada (de hecho es igual que el vu) así que no te enteras de los watios que estás usando porque eso como mucho mide por porcentajes

La única utilidad que tiene ese instrumento es si se te rompe el cable de antena o hay una roe excesiva que la aguja se te va para arriba

De todos modos el tema de saber la potencia no es nada que no puedas resolver con un medidor de roe/w

Por cierto me he estado riendo un rato porque he visto en venta a una Ayama, no se si os acordáis de ella, la vendía Viche de Valencia, la tienda que vendía las Koney, era un modelo más barato (y mucho más simplón), una emisora de 4w con sintonía ajustable (y frecuencia muy bailonga cuando empezaba a calentar) requería una fuente exterior de 12v para funcionar y costaba unas 19 mil pesetas de la época

Bueno, pues el que la vende pide nada menos que 620 euros, hay que estar flipao de la vida ja ja ja, si esas emisoras se vendían a veces en 1000a a unos 15 euros que para lo que son es un precio mucho más normal

Bueno y recuerdo una tienda que tenía web que te vendían una ariston por 800 euros, más cara incluso que en su día, los hay que tienen jeta ja ja ja


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 10, 2019)

elektroduende dijo:


> Ya hace unos meses me agencié una fm 883 (la antigua de caja negra y sonido monoaural y 40w) pero tenía el problema que no tenía información para ella, y no podía ajustarle la frecuencia, si llego a saber que era como la ariston .........
> 
> Lo demás ya lo tengo todo controlado, el resto de la emisora la conozco bien, la única pega que tienen las koney antiguas es que el instrumento rf no vale para nada (de hecho es igual que el vu) así que no te enteras de los watios que estás usando porque eso como mucho mide por porcentajes
> 
> ...



Buenas, yo tengo entendido que el transmisor AYAMA es el emisor de 1 W de saber electrónica trucado a 4 W con un BFS22???? yo los que he visto son así... ese emisor de 1 W de saber electrónica ya se ha hablado de el mucho en el foro y es una chapuza y un productor de espurias.


----------



## elektroduende (Nov 10, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, yo tengo entendido que el transmisor AYAMA es el emisor de 1 W de saber electrónica trucado a 4 W con un BFS22???? yo los que he visto son así... ese emisor de 1 W de saber electrónica ya se ha hablado de el mucho en el foro y es una chapuza y un productor de espurias.



No era nada del otro mundo desde luego, en Viche se vendía la Koney por unas 300 mil pesetas orientada a las radios libres y la ayama más orientada a gente que quisiera experimentar un poco en la banda o tener su propia radio, aunque la ayama se que la tuvieron en algunos centros educativos

Yo nunca la tuve y no tenía ni idea que era la de saber electrónica trucada pero no me extrañaría, la verdad era cara para lo que era, luego vendieron una de 8w en Viche que recuerdo que tenía una pantalla que con una tecla de 2 posiciones cambiaba de función, en una era VU meter, en otra rf, de esa emisora que era pequeña solo vi una foto en un anuncio en B/N que con la calidad de entonces no veías gran cosa, pero no tengo ni idea de que marca era ni nada sobre ella

La ayama la tuvo un amigo mío y decía que no era nada del otro mundo, pero en aquella época si no tenías pasta era lo que había, hoy tienes las chinas que tienen mucha mejor cara con su pantalla digital programable, sus 15w y su sónido estéreo por 70 euros, pero luego te pones a usarlas y todo es mierda y espureas


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 10, 2019)

Los emisores chinos van bien, consumo reducido, dan potencia, buena calidad de sonido y estéreo y PLL eso si, pureza espectral en la banda no tiene mucha... A ver si nos podemos enterar de como era el transmisor ayama por dentro.


----------



## elektroduende (Nov 10, 2019)

Pues interfieren cosa fina, incluso el HLLY de 20w que es de los mejores con él no dejas ver el partido al bendito del vecino, yo encima que vivo en una zona rural donde todo son antenas unifamiliares con ampli de banda ancha imagina

Y el chino de 15w lo tiene un amigo y dice que es horrible, aprovecha el sintetizador poniéndolo a 3w y usando un lineal, pero dice que suelta espureas a saco

Por eso me hice con una koney, son de una pureza espectral total (ausencia total de armónicos dice la web de koney, y es verdad)


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 10, 2019)

elektroduende dijo:


> Pues interfieren cosa fina, incluso el HLLY de 20w que es de los mejores con él no dejas ver el partido al bendito del vecino, yo encima que vivo en una zona rural donde todo son antenas unifamiliares con ampli de banda ancha imagina
> 
> Y el chino de 15w lo tiene un amigo y dice que es horrible, aprovecha el sintetizador poniéndolo a 3w y usando un lineal, pero dice que suelta espureas a saco
> 
> Por eso me hice con una koney, son de una pureza espectral total (ausencia total de armónicos dice la web de koney, y es verdad)


Curioso, nosotros en la emisora que tenemos tenemos un chino de 15 W y va con su filtro pasabajos montado y no hay problema con la TV, en la banda mete algo de ruido, sin embargo, tenemos también un WHIK TS-60 el cual, al vecino lo dejaba sin tele, no veía todos los canales y yo tengo un WHIK TS-60 dando 6 W y en mi casa interfiere algunos canales aunque muy levemente. Ya sólo por pura curiosidad a ver si nos enteramos de como es el AYAMA por dentro.

¿A cuantos metros está tu antena de la del vecino? El emisor chino que conozco da 15 W es de color plateado y lleva el RD15HVF1 y no es regulable.


----------



## elektroduende (Nov 10, 2019)

La antena del vecino debe estar a unos 10 metros, además su casa queda a menos altura que la mía porque solo tiene planta baja y un piso, la mía tiene planta baja y dos pisos

La emisora china que tiene mi amigo efectivamente no es regulable, fue un problema que me dijo que otras podía intentar ajustarlas para quitarles armónicos pero con esta era imposible

De la ayama me acaban de contar que usaba el transistor BFS22A, que tenía dentro al menos 5 trimmer de ajuste (además del de frecuencia) y que como ya había dicho que era muy inestable en frecuencia

Era una emisora muy jodida de ajustar y lo más fácil era mandar que te la ajustaran en Viche que tenían instrumental adecuado para rf

Y que curiosamente no podías ponerle un lineal, yo nunca vi ningún caso parecido

En la foto de la ayama que puse arriba aparece con una fuente TRQ y con un medidor de swr/roe y acoplador Tagra tm-100, las instrucciones de ese medidor se encuentran facilmente en inet y en gama de frecuencias solo pone cb ¿valdría también para 88-108?


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 5, 2020)

Buenas a todos. En estos días de confinamiento he decidido dar una limpieza al trastero y apareció el famoso fm25 y el fm30 stereo de Ariston que mencionais.
Recuerdo que lo compré hace 10 años por internet y me dió buenos resultados. El problema es que las cajas rojas míticas están muy machacadas ,doblas etc y no merece la pena restaurarlas.
He pensado en sacar las placas del emisor FM y el stereo y meterlo en un rack 19 pulgadas más profesional. Incluir también un RDS de la web PIRA32 (también me dió buenos resultados) y una placa de ordenador portátil instalando el stereo tools para darle más viveza al sonido visualizado por una pantalla LCD 7" . Es un proyecto que lo haría sin prisa y con cariño. Las piezas ya tengo todas, bien de otros equipos o reparando algunas otras.
Ahora bien.... Tengo algunas preguntas:

* ¿En equipos de RF es mejor dejar el toroidal original o meter una fuente conmutada?

* Me he leído todo el foro pero no encuentro el esquema del decoder stereo Ariston FM 30 . ¿Alguien lo tiene?

* He leído que este decoder es un poco Pseudoestereo. ¿Sería mejor prescindir de él y hacerlo todo mediante el software Stereo tool enfocado para Broadcast ?.

Me gustaría conservar ambos módulos en una sola unidad por el tema nostalgico 

Que opináis? . Gracias a todos.

David


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 5, 2020)

Haztefriki dijo:


> Buenas a todos. En estos días de confinamiento he decidido dar una limpieza al trastero y apareció el famoso fm25 y el fm30 stereo de Ariston que mencionais.
> Recuerdo que lo compré hace 10 años por internet y me dió buenos resultados. El problema es que las cajas rojas míticas están muy machacadas ,doblas etc y no merece la pena restaurarlas.
> He pensado en sacar las placas del emisor FM y el stereo y meterlo en un rack 19 pulgadas más profesional. Incluir también un RDS de la web PIRA32 (también me dió buenos resultados) y una placa de ordenador portátil instalando el stereo tools para darle más viveza al sonido visualizado por una pantalla LCD 7" . Es un proyecto que lo haría sin prisa y con cariño. Las piezas ya tengo todas, bien de otros equipos o reparando algunas otras.
> Ahora bien.... Tengo algunas preguntas:
> ...


Fotos de tu equipos serian muy bienvenidas aca , poner los modulos en un Rack 19" es una buena onda.
Pero todo cuidado es necesario para NO introduzir errores en la nueva montagen y incorrer en lo riesgo de estropiar algo desnesesariamente.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 5, 2020)

Acá dejo algunas fotos. Como veis les falta instrumentos y el aluminio está lamentable. Además recuerdo que se cambió el BGY33 y se hizo de forma muy cutre. Habría que repasar todo el equipo. 
Espero sus opiniones


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 5, 2020)

Yo, a título personal, intentaría encontrar los vúmetros y restaurar la caja original porque ahí, (bajo mi opinión) está la estética del emisor y su esencia, además, en la caja del excitador en vez de poner 88-108 pone 83-108 Mhz!!! La primera vez que veo eso. El codificador estéreo de Ariston es un modelo de un KIT de Nueva Electrónica pero no se que modelo exacto es porque de esa revista hubo varios codificadores. Las mejores fuentes, por consumo de energía, rendimiento y calor además de protecciones son las conmutadas.


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 5, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Yo, a título personal, intentaría encontrar los vúmetros y restaurar la caja original porque ahí, (bajo mi opinión) está la estética del emisor y su esencia, además, en la caja del excitador en vez de poner 88-108 pone 83-108 Mhz!!! La primera vez que veo eso. El codificador estéreo de Ariston es un modelo de un KIT de Nueva Electrónica pero no se que modelo exacto es porque de esa revista hubo varios codificadores. Las mejores fuentes, por consumo de energía, rendimiento y calor además de protecciones son las conmutadas.


Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. La verdad es que el color rojo es indiscutible. 
Los vumetros suelen ser caros y a saber de este tamaño donde los puedo encontrar. 
Realmente pone 88-108 , donde el 8 se ha borrado tanto que parece un 3  
La idea es sacarlo y sanearlo todo bien en otra caja rack 19 la cual acabo de encontrar un lineal de 100w rf aprox con el mrf317 con filtro a la salida y medidor de W . 
Las cajas salvo el aluminio las puedo usar para proyectos futuros , en ningún caso las tiraría. 

David
_Adjunto foto de la placa stereo fm30 por si alguien sabe donde está su esquema. 

Gracias_


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 5, 2020)

Curioso, el codificador de ariston no me suena de nada, pero nada de nada. ¿Y que tal iba el equipo cuando emitías?


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 5, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Curioso, el codificador de ariston no me suena de nada, pero nada de nada. ¿Y que tal iba el equipo cuando emitías?


Pues el emisor bien. Si que tenía soplido de fondo que por lo que he leído en el foro es fácil de solucionar. El stereo era más .... Pobre. No tenía buena separación de canales.


Haztefriki dijo:


> Pues el emisor bien. Si que tenía soplido de fondo que por lo que he leído en el foro es fácil de solucionar. El stereo era más .... Pobre. No tenía buena separación de canales.


Si te sirve de algo creo que es el número 938 de su producción según la chapa


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 5, 2020)

Haztefriki dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. La verdad es que el color rojo es indiscutible.
> Los vumetros suelen ser caros y a saber de este tamaño donde los puedo encontrar.
> Realmente pone 88-108 , donde el 8 se ha borrado tanto que parece un 3
> La idea es sacarlo y sanearlo todo bien en otra caja rack 19 la cual acabo de encontrar un lineal de 100w rf aprox con el mrf317 con filtro a la salida y medidor de W .
> ...


!Wow si ve barbaro ese lineal de 100W con un MRF317 , ? se no for de muchas molestias podrias subir mas fotos dese paso lineal ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 5, 2020)

_U _


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Wow si ve barbaro ese lineal de 100W con un MRF317 , ? se no for de muchas molestias podrias subir mas fotos dese paso lineal ?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Aquí  tienes.




Ya lo he sacado  todo fuera a la caja azul para limpiar el equipo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 5, 2020)

Haztefriki dijo:


> _U _
> 
> Aquí  tienes.
> 
> ...


En realidad me gustaria  clonar ese lineal una ves que tengo lo MRF317 en las manos.
Muy desafortunadamente con esas fotos arriba no es possible tentar hacer eso porque no son cerca del circuito en questón.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 5, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> En realidad me gustaria  clonar ese lineal una ves que tengo lo MRF317 en las manos.
> Muy desafortunadamente con esas fotos arriba no es possible tentar hacer eso porque no son cerca del circuito en questón.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


lo siento , no tengo el esquema. Las referencias de los componentes pasivos están borradas . Quizás por internet exista algo parecido. 

David


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 6, 2020)

Haztefriki dijo:


> lo siento , no tengo el esquema. Las referencias de los componentes pasivos están borradas . Quizás por internet exista algo parecido.
> 
> David


!Gracias por contestar!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 6, 2020)

Buenas de nuevo.

Pues aquí sigo dandole vida al Ariston FM 25. El caso que al enchufarlo pensaba que iba a funcionar a la primera pero.....no. La fuente original cae a 8,9V aun sin ninguna carga, lo que me lleva a pensar que tiene alguna avería .

Ahora bien, si alimento el equipo con otra fuente de 12V solo consume 58mA lo que me parece muy poco y no sale nada de RF.  Que raro, si el equipo se desenchufó funcionando realmente bien. He reviso el foro y no encuentro el esquema de esta placa . ¿ Alguien lo puede tener? Muchas gracias. 

NOTA :  Me auto contesto . Se pùéde encontrar en : http://www.rsp-italy.it/Electronics/Magazines/Nuova Elettronica/_contents/Nuova Elettronica 079.pdf


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 7, 2020)

Haztefriki dijo:


> Buenas de nuevo.
> 
> Pues aquí sigo dandole vida al Ariston FM 25. El caso que al enchufarlo pensaba que iba a funcionar a la primera pero.....no. La fuente original cae a 8,9V aun sin ninguna carga, lo que me lleva a pensar que tiene alguna avería .
> 
> ...


Si alimentas sólo el PLL emite bien? Osea, la señal se oye en una radio cercana? Si has ensamblado el equipo completamente en otro gabinete ¿Las masas están bien unidas y bien conectadas? ¿Has verificado que no haya ningún cortocircuito en ningún sitio?

La verdad es que a mi gusto personal las fuentes de alimentación lineales no me gustan para nada en equipos de emisión de FM, la experiencia me ha llegado a demostrar que los transformadores fallan y hay veces en las que no da la intensidad que deberían dar por el paso del tiempo y el calor y abuso constante al que son sometidos si estos no están bien dimensionados al consumo del equipo. No soy un experto en transformadores pero son cosas que a mi me han sucedido y que se han solucionado utilizando una fuente switching conmutada con una potencia acorde al consumo del equipo que se quiere alimentar.


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 7, 2020)

El codificador estéreo de ariston (creo) es el lx767 que se publicó en nueva electrónica en noviembre de 1986 el siguiente no puede ser porque salió en 1997 cuando ya había salido la ariston

En la nueva electrónica nº1 tienes un esquema de un lineal que vale tanto para fm 88-108 mhz como para 2 metros usando el MRF 317 Daniel

Da en torno a 60w dependiendo de la potencia de excitación y del voltaje (por ej. con 5w y 12,6 v da 20w subiendo a 13,8 daría 30w)

Es simplón, aparte del transistor son 13 condensadores y 2 bobinas y poco más, pero tiene armónicos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2020)

elektroduende dijo:


> El codificador estéreo de ariston (creo) es el lx767 que se publicó en nueva electrónica en noviembre de 1986 el siguiente no puede ser porque salió en 1997 cuando ya había salido la ariston
> 
> En la nueva electrónica nº1 tienes un esquema de un lineal que vale tanto para fm 88-108 mhz como para 2 metros usando el MRF 317 Daniel
> 
> ...


Gracias por los datos aportados Don elektroduende , me enamore por lo Lineal del conpa Haztefriki por tener gran pinta de sener banda ancha ( sin ayustes )
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 8, 2020)

Buenas!

Inserto unas fotos del lineal en cuestión. Estuvo funcionando durante años en una radio local y se alimentaba con una conmutada de 28v y 6 A insertando 5 w desde un excitador de Seratel. Entregaba unos 100w comprobado con un watimetro a principios de la instalación. También tiene un paso final de filtro que cancelaba muy bien los armónicos superiores.
Cierto que emitía mucho calor , pero con el pedazo de disipador ... No había problema.

Un saludo!


Andrxx dijo:


> Si alimentas sólo el PLL emite bien? Osea, la señal se oye en una radio cercana? Si has ensamblado el equipo completamente en otro gabinete ¿Las masas están bien unidas y bien conectadas? ¿Has verificado que no haya ningún cortocircuito en ningún sitio?
> 
> La verdad es que a mi gusto personal las fuentes de alimentación lineales no me gustan para nada en equipos de emisión de FM, la experiencia me ha llegado a demostrar que los transformadores fallan y hay veces en las que no da la intensidad que deberían dar por el paso del tiempo y el calor y abuso constante al que son sometidos si estos no están bien dimensionados al consumo del equipo. No soy un experto en transformadores pero son cosas que a mi me han sucedido y que se han solucionado utilizando una fuente switching conmutada con una potencia acorde al consumo del equipo que se quiere alimentar.


Ya lo tengo funcionando....  No estaba generando los 5 v de entrada a parte de los 12 para rf. En 5 v genera un consumo de 186mA. El emisor funcióna muy bien y estable. No tiene soplido o zumbido.
Lo que me ha dado una gran decepción es el codificador stereo FM 30. No recordaba que es un Pseudoestereo. Ambos canales no están correctamente separados.
Quizás es cuestión de afinar un poco más pero ... No es una maravilla la verdad.

Creo que usaré el software Stereo tool para generar el piloto 19khz stereo .

Seguiremos investigando. ....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 8, 2020)

Haztefriki dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Inserto unas fotos del lineal en cuestión. Estuvo funcionando durante años en una radio local y se alimentaba con una conmutada de 28v y 6 A insertando 5 w desde un excitador de Seratel. Entregaba unos 100w comprobado con un watimetro a principios de la instalación. También tiene un paso final de filtro que cancelaba muy bien los armónicos superiores.
> Cierto que emitía mucho calor , pero con el pedazo de disipador ... No había problema.
> ...


Realmente ese lineal es banda ancha (88 hasta 108Mhz) , no hay capacitores ayustables y creo que la ganancia dese paso sea de unos 10dB (10 veses) en toda faixa conpleta.
Lástima que la premera foto si queda inconpleta o sea no es possible mirar como es construido lo circuito de entrada de RF.
Cuanto a la baja separación de lo encoder estereo , generalmente eso es debido a malo enfasiamento entre lo tono Piloto de 19Khz y la subportadora de 38Khz esa responsable por la modulación AM-DSB del sinal L-R ( esquierdo minus derecho).
Es inprescidible que eses dos sinales (19 y 38Khz) estejan  enfasados en lo tienpo para lograr una buena Diafonia ( separación entre los dos canales de audio).
Para que tu encoder virtual (Stereo Tools) funcione como si debe la  tarjeta de sonido del PC tiene que sener de no minimo 192Kbits , otras tarjetas mas sensillas ( economicas) con frequenzia de sampleyo menores NO  te funcionam , prenden el LED indicador de estereo del receiver pero no separa los canales de audio .

Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 8, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Realmente ese lineal es banda ancha (88 hasta 108Mhz) , no hay capacitores ayustables y creo que la ganancia dese paso sea de unos 10dB (10 veses) en toda faixa conpleta.
> Lástima que la premera foto si queda inconpleta o sea no es possible mirar como es construido lo circuito de entrada de RF.
> Cuanto a la baja separación de lo encoder estereo , generalmente eso es debido a malo enfasiamento entre lo tono Piloto de 19Khz y la subportadora de 38Khz responsable por la modulación AM-DSB del sinal L-R ( esquierdo minus derecho).
> Es inprescidible que eses dos sinales (19 y 38Khz) este enfasados en lo tienpo.
> ...


Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
Comprobaré con el osciloscopio todos los parámetros que me indicas y lo comentaré por aquí.

En el datasheet tienes un esquema. Lo mismo te vale Daniel


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 8, 2020)

Haztefriki dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Inserto unas fotos del lineal en cuestión. Estuvo funcionando durante años en una radio local y se alimentaba con una conmutada de 28v y 6 A insertando 5 w desde un excitador de Seratel. Entregaba unos 100w comprobado con un watimetro a principios de la instalación. También tiene un paso final de filtro que cancelaba muy bien los armónicos superiores.
> Cierto que emitía mucho calor , pero con el pedazo de disipador ... No había problema.
> ...


Que cosa más rara ¿Lo has probado con varios receptores? ¿El transmisor con el que pruebas el estéreo tiene una banda pasante lo suficientemente ancha para que la señal MPX pase sin problemas?


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 8, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Que cosa más rara ¿Lo has probado con varios receptores? ¿El transmisor con el que pruebas el estéreo tiene una banda pasante lo suficientemente ancha para que la señal MPX pase sin problemas?


El transmisor probado es el mencionado en este hilo. El Ariston FM - 25  . ¿ Quizas no sea lo suficientemente aceptable ? 

Para realizar las pruebas uso el receptor SDR RTL con el software SDR Console .


----------



## garada (Abr 8, 2020)

elektroduende dijo:


> El codificador estéreo de ariston (creo) es el lx767 que se publicó en nueva electrónica en noviembre de 1986 el siguiente no puede ser porque salió en 1997 cuando ya había salido la ariston
> 
> En la nueva electrónica nº1 tienes un esquema de un lineal que vale tanto para fm 88-108 mhz como para 2 metros usando el MRF 317 Daniel
> 
> ...


El codificador Ariston no es el Lx767, es el LX267 publicado en la revista Nueva Electronica version Española Nº6 junto con el sintetitazor de 800 canales, existen tres codificadores estereo de Nueva Electronica en este orden LX267, LX767 y LX1248 que fue el ultimo publicado, el primero que es el clonado por Ariston como se comenta deja mucho que desear y requiere un ajuste muy preciso, era necesario alguna modificacion para poder realizar los mismos correctamente, nada recomendable montar este circuito, en cambio los otros dos y en especial el LX1248 van muy bien y con buenas prestaciones.


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 8, 2020)

garada dijo:


> El codificador Ariston no es el Lx767, es el LX267 publicado en la revista Nueva Electronica version Española Nº6 junto con el sintetitazor de 800 canales, existen tres codificadores estereo de Nueva Electronica en este orden LX267, LX767 y LX1248 que fue el ultimo publicado, el primero que es el clonado por Ariston como se comenta deja mucho que desear y requiere un ajuste muy preciso, era necesario alguna modificacion para poder realizar los mismos correctamente, nada recomendable montar este circuito, en cambio los otros dos y en especial el LX1248 van muy bien y con buenas prestaciones.



Pues entonces no me extraña que vaya mal porque yo ese lo monté en su día y daba un soplido de fondo tremendo

Lo curioso es que yo conozco a gente que tienen el estéreo de ariston y me han dicho que da muy buen sonido y les va muy bien, por eso pensé que sería el de 1986

Pues si es el de 1983 el esquema lo tengo yo entonces, monté la emisora estéreo de 200 w completa


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 8, 2020)

garada dijo:


> El enc
> 
> El codificador Ariston no es el Lx767, es el LX267 publicado en la revista Nueva Electronica version Española Nº6 junto con el sintetitazor de 800 canales, existen tres codificadores estereo de Nueva Electronica en este orden LX267, LX767 y LX1248 que fue el ultimo publicado, el primero que es el clonado por Ariston como se comenta deja mucho que desear y requiere un ajuste muy preciso, era necesario alguna modificacion para poder realizar los mismos correctamente, nada recomendable montar este circuito, en cambio los otros dos y en especial el LX1248 van muy bien y con buenas prestaciones.



Gracias por matizar . Entonces el stereo que tengo es el primero , el LX267 . ( Ya decía yo que la calidad de sonido era bastante pobre... ) 
Lo voy a descartar del nuevo proyecto y quedarme con el emisor Ariston FM - 25 + Stereo tool + RDS Pira 32 . 

Acabo de pensar... el emisor Ariston FM 25 se configura la frecuencia mediante switch , quizás se podría agregar un pll mediante arduino + LCD con un menu ....


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 8, 2020)

garada dijo:


> El codificador Ariston no es el Lx767, es el LX267 publicado en la revista Nueva Electronica version Española Nº6 junto con el sintetitazor de 800 canales, existen tres codificadores estereo de Nueva Electronica en este orden LX267, LX767 y LX1248 que fue el ultimo publicado, el primero que es el clonado por Ariston como se comenta deja mucho que desear y requiere un ajuste muy preciso, era necesario alguna modificacion para poder realizar los mismos correctamente, nada recomendable montar este circuito, en cambio los otros dos y en especial el LX1248 van muy bien y con buenas prestaciones.


Osease, el codificador es el primerisimo que salió, creo recordar... el LX767 es el que llema el MC1496 no? ese lo tengo yo y va muy bien.

Es que yo juraría que he visto codificadores ariston con el LX767 dentro con su MC1496, puede ser que Ariston montase primero una versión que es la que tiene "haztefriki" y luego saliese otra conel LX767.

Aquí está el esquema del codificador que tiene el Ariston > https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/lx267-pdf.88808/ (que por cierto fue subido a este foro por el usuario garada).

Habría que ver por que no hay separación de canales, básicamente ver si el nivel MPX es correcto, si el codificador está bien ajustado, etc...


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 8, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Es que yo juraría que he visto codificadores ariston con el LX767 dentro con su MC1496, puede ser que Ariston montase primero una versión que es la que tiene "haztefriki" y luego saliese otra conel LX767.



Esa sería la explicación de porque yo conozco gente que lo tiene y dicen que va muy bien, a lo mejor empezaron usando uno y como se dieron cuenta que no valía más que para meter ruido de fondo cogieron el otro

Pues sería un problema para comprarlos de segunda mano porque nunca sabrías si estás cogiendo el bueno o el malo

Por cierto que como se pasa la gente, he visto anuncios en 1000a pidiendo 190 euros por él, joder si eso es lo que valía en su día nuevo


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 8, 2020)

Efectivamente. Al parecer yo tengo el primero que salió según el enlace que ha puesto *Andrxx . *La calidad de audio puf,,,, puedo intentar ajustarlo tal y como dice en la revista pero no se si merece la pena existiendo opciones a día de hoy con mas calidad. 
El mercado es libre de poner el precio que quieran , mientras exista gente que lo pague jeje ....  Pero si, es una barbaridad. 

Mañana subo unas fotos del emisor desarmado para avanzar con el "proyecto en mente" por si alguno le interesa ....


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 9, 2020)

Haztefriki dijo:


> El mercado es libre de poner el precio que quieran , mientras exista gente que lo pague jeje ....  Pero si, es una barbaridad.



Efectivamente, cada uno es muy libre de pedir lo que quiera ......... otra cosa es que haya quien se lo pague

Tanto como barbaridad no, pero es caro desde luego, barbaridad es el que puso a la venta una ayama, no se si la conoces, es una emisora que vendía en los años 80 electrónica Viché, la misma que vendía las emisoras Koney, pues mientras las Koney estaban pensadas para emitir en serio (son algo mejores que la ariston, con sintonía por dip switch, emisión limpia de armónicos y unos 40-45 w de potencia), la ayama era la clásica emisora que compraría alguien para tener él solo y experimentar o hacer algún programilla, es una emisora de 4w, sintonía ajustable por el tipico varicap (no muy estable) y por supuesto en mono, requería fuente de alimentación externa

Pues no va un tío y pone una de esas a la venta en wallapop (todavía está) y pide 620 euros, de petarse de risa la cosa, yo he visto koney modernas (estéreo de 50w) venderse por 250 euros

Si aparece alguien que se la comprara además de la ayama merecía que le dieran la medalla de oro a primo del siglo

Un amigo mío compró una ayama hace años y pagó por ella unos 15 euros


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 9, 2020)

elektroduende dijo:


> Efectivamente, cada uno es muy libre de pedir lo que quiera ......... otra cosa es que haya quien se lo pague
> 
> Tanto como barbaridad no, pero es caro desde luego, barbaridad es el que puso a la venta una ayama, no se si la conoces, es una emisora que vendía en los años 80 electrónica Viché, la misma que vendía las emisoras Koney, pues mientras las Koney estaban pensadas para emitir en serio (son algo mejores que la ariston, con sintonía por dip switch, emisión limpia de armónicos y unos 40-45 w de potencia), la ayama era la clásica emisora que compraría alguien para tener él solo y experimentar o hacer algún programilla, es una emisora de 4w, sintonía ajustable por el tipico varicap (no muy estable) y por supuesto en mono, requería fuente de alimentación externa
> 
> ...


Jeje típico  si.
Estaba mirando  este kit FM.  .... LA ORIGINAL Y GENIUNA 1W PLL VERONICA® TRANSMISORES FM (Ver-9) .
¿ Que tal es esa respuesta  plana en frecuencia  que dicen? . Lo pregunto  también por saber cuanta diferencia  existe entre un pll Verónica y el Ariston mencionado


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 10, 2020)

elektroduende dijo:


> Efectivamente, cada uno es muy libre de pedir lo que quiera ......... otra cosa es que haya quien se lo pague
> 
> Tanto como barbaridad no, pero es caro desde luego, barbaridad es el que puso a la venta una ayama, no se si la conoces, es una emisora que vendía en los años 80 electrónica Viché, la misma que vendía las emisoras Koney, pues mientras las Koney estaban pensadas para emitir en serio (son algo mejores que la ariston, con sintonía por dip switch, emisión limpia de armónicos y unos 40-45 w de potencia), la ayama era la clásica emisora que compraría alguien para tener él solo y experimentar o hacer algún programilla, es una emisora de 4w, sintonía ajustable por el tipico varicap (no muy estable) y por supuesto en mono, requería fuente de alimentación externa
> 
> ...


Yo he visto ese anuncio, es sinceramente, alucinante. Y eso que creo que el famoso Ayama es el emisor de nueva electrónica de 1 watio "trucado" a 4 W. Eso dicen, no se si anda por ahí alguna foto del interior.


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 10, 2020)

Haztefriki dijo:


> Jeje típico  si.
> Estaba mirando  este kit FM.  .... LA ORIGINAL Y GENIUNA 1W PLL VERONICA® TRANSMISORES FM (Ver-9) .
> ¿ Que tal es esa respuesta  plana en frecuencia  que dicen? . Lo pregunto  también por saber cuanta diferencia  existe entre un pll Verónica y el Ariston mencionado


Nadie?

He sacado del taller un stereo decoder de Seratel para ingresarle  directamente  la señal MPX al emisor Ariston. La verdad  es que mejora sustancialmente la calidad de audio. 

Pero no mejora esa respuesta  tan amplia comparada con otras radios como por ejemplo Rock FM o Kiss FM ( creo que usan Orban )  . El espectro es mucho más amplio en estos últimos.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 10, 2020)

Haztefriki dijo:


> Nadie?
> 
> He sacado del taller un stereo decoder de Seratel para ingresarle  directamente  la señal MPX al emisor Ariston. La verdad  es que mejora sustancialmente la calidad de audio. Ver el archivo adjunto 188787
> 
> Pero no mejora esa respuesta  tan amplia comparada con otras radios como por ejemplo Rock FM o Kiss FM ( creo que usan Orban )  . El espectro es mucho más amplio en estos últimos.


Buen cacharro el codificador SERATEL, los viejos zorros de la radiodifusión española recordarán ITAME, y su serie de equipos supertauro, pues el SERATEL en estética es muy parecido, básicamente porque cuando ITAME cerró parte de sus ingenieros y trabajadores fueron a SERATEL si no me equivoco. De la modulación dependen muchas cosas pero estoy viendo una tendencia a pasarse por el arco del triunfo los 75 Khz de desviación máxima por ley (si no me equivoco) y a sobremodular y sonar fuerte. La consecuencia de esto es que cuando la señal se debilita lo que se oye es "un churro" literalmente.


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 10, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buen cacharro el codificador SERATEL, los viejos zorros de la radiodifusión española recordarán ITAME, y su serie de equipos supertauro, pues el SERATEL en estética es muy parecido, básicamente porque cuando ITAME cerró parte de sus ingenieros y trabajadores fueron a SERATEL si no me equivoco. De la modulación dependen muchas cosas pero estoy viendo una tendencia a pasarse por el arco del triunfo los 75 Khz de desviación máxima por ley (si no me equivoco) y a sobremodular y sonar fuerte. La consecuencia de esto es que cuando la señal se debilita lo que se oye es "un churro" literalmente.


Jeje pues lo tengo en venta. Recuerdo que me costó un dineral allá por el 2006 . 😣. Como pasan los años jej


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 11, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Yo he visto ese anuncio, es sinceramente, alucinante. Y eso que creo que el famoso Ayama es el emisor de nueva electrónica de 1 watio "trucado" a 4 W. Eso dicen, no se si anda por ahí alguna foto del interior.



Y además ni siquiera bien conservao si te fijas en la foto, es que ni eso

El tío que puso ese anuncio o está haciendo algún tipo de experimento social sobre la burrería humana o no está en la realidad

Bueno y había otro que aunque caro ese ya era mas normal, pedía 150 euros por un kit de 10w que no se si será el de nueva electrónica 6 pero el caso es que veías la caja ahí toda oxidada y hecha una mierda y se te quitaban las ganas, parecía que había sacado eso de la basura


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 19, 2020)

Hello!!

Pues seguimos con el,proyecto  de recuperar el Ariston jeje. Ya va estando el frontal donde iran  los elementos  que veis en la imagen.
Poco a poco.
Ver el archivo adjunto 189281


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 20, 2020)

Te está quedando muy bien


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 20, 2020)

elektroduende dijo:


> Te está quedando muy bien


Gracias. Es un panel en aluminio. Van la pantalla de 7" para mostrar todo el espectro. Al lado los vumetros de RF y BF . Y justo arriba un LCD 4x20 para control de voltajes, temperaturas,ventiladores, ROE , etc. Mediante algún pic y sensores.
Si alguno sabe cómo sensar valores de voltaje con Arduino por ejemplo se agradece. Conozco el INA226 y va muy bien
Saludos!


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 22, 2020)

Haztefriki dijo:


> Gracias. Es un panel en aluminio. Van la pantalla de 7" para mostrar todo el espectro. Al lado los vumetros de RF y BF . Y justo arriba un LCD 4x20 para control de voltajes, temperaturas,ventiladores, ROE , etc. Mediante algún pic y sensores.
> Si alguno sabe cómo sensar valores de voltaje con Arduino por ejemplo se agradece. Conozco el INA226 y va muy bien
> Saludos!



Potenciometro le has puesto? yo pensé en decirtelo pero no se si se te merecerá mucho la pena

La ariston de serie no lo traía y emitía a tope de potencia

La koney muy en sus principios traía una tecla de doble potencia y enseguida le pusieron potenciometro, pero es porque daba 40w y con la tecla podías bajarlo a 10, resulta que los lineales koney de 250 w se excitan de 15 a 25w y de esa forma con una te quedabas corto y con otra te pasabas (aunque deben estar protegidos contra sobrexcitación), total que la gente se quejaba y enseguida pusieron potenciometro para resolver eso

Pero como la ariston da unos 20w y con eso puedes atacar un lineal sin problemas en tu caso no creo que eso sea un problema


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 22, 2020)

elektroduende dijo:


> Potenciometro le has puesto? yo pensé en decirtelo pero no se si se te merecerá mucho la pena
> 
> La ariston de serie no lo traía y emitía a tope de potencia
> 
> ...


Efectivamente  me gustaría hacer el control de potencia  mediante un menú con el LCD. El problema es que no se como hacerlo de forma digital , es decir , poder variar la resistencia  variable de la placa que está el bgy33 . Creo que existen los digipot, puedo tirar por esa parte....


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 25, 2020)

Un usuario me ha enviado ésta posible solución . La comunico al foro para analizarla .


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 25, 2020)

Haztefriki dijo:


> Efectivamente  me gustaría hacer el control de potencia  mediante un menú con el LCD. El problema es que no se como hacerlo de forma digital , es decir , poder variar la resistencia  variable de la placa que está el bgy33 . Creo que existen los digipot, puedo tirar por esa parte....



No tengo ni idea, yo conozco la clásica solución de ponerlo fisicamente, en la koney hacia un agujero por detrás, le colocaba el clásico potenciometro de 47k quitaba la resistencia de la tecla de 10 w y pasaba el cable por los lados del potenciometro y el del medio a masa, con eso en un lado de la tecla te daba 40w (el tope) y en el otro activaba el potenciometro y regulabas entre 0-40


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 25, 2020)

elektroduende dijo:


> No tengo ni idea, yo conozco la clásica solución de ponerlo fisicamente, en la koney hacia un agujero por detrás, le colocaba el clásico potenciometro de 47k quitaba la resistencia de la tecla de 10 w y pasaba el cable por los lados del potenciometro y el del medio a masa, con eso en un lado de la tecla te daba 40w (el tope) y en el otro activaba el potenciometro y regulabas entre 0-40


Gracias elektroduende . Lo tomo en nota.


Vamos a seguir con el proyecto. Ya he generado un pequeño menú con el LCD 20x4 y un encoder rotativo:

.


Poco a poco


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 26, 2020)

¿te funciona eso de ver la temperatura y control del ventilador? joer va a quedar estupendo, te vas a montar una emisora que ni la de la SER ja ja ja


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 26, 2020)

elektroduende dijo:


> ¿te funciona eso de ver la temperatura y control del ventilador? joer va a quedar estupendo, te vas a montar una emisora que ni la de la SER ja ja ja





elektroduende dijo:


> ¿te funciona eso de ver la temperatura y control del ventilador? joer va a quedar estupendo, te vas a montar una emisora que ni la de la SER ja ja ja


jajaja gracias. Creo que he puesto el listón alto si. Me va a dar muchos quebraderos de cabeza..... ( pero así de paso aprendo "programación")

El control y medición de voltaje y temperatura lo tengo controlado en otro código mas sencillo funcionando. El problema es implementar todo eso en un código único.

Mi idea por el momento es visualizar los datos  y en la siguiente versión poder registrar las variables tipo:

- sistema de alarma hasta cierta temperatura.....
- reducción de potencia si pasa de temperatura X o SWR X ....
- Password de entrada .....


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 30, 2020)

Haztefriki dijo:


> jajaja gracias. Creo que he puesto el listón alto si.



Sí, la verdad es que está muy bien

Las privadas ya en los 80-90 tenían algún tipo de control digital de la temperatura, el roe y varios parámetros de emisión

Por lo visto esa gente no se podía permitir averías y aplicaban un mantenimiento preventivo que cada X horas de uso cambiaban las válvulas de emisión y algún componente más de los que se gastan rápido


----------



## radium98 (Abr 30, 2020)

Haztefriki dijo:


> jajaja gracias. Creo que he puesto el listón alto si. Me va a dar muchos quebraderos de cabeza..... ( pero así de paso aprendo "programación")
> 
> El control y medición de voltaje y temperatura lo tengo controlado en otro código mas sencillo funcionando. El problema es implementar todo eso en un código único.
> 
> ...


maravilloso


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 18, 2021)

Resubo el hilo porque por fin he encontrado el catálogo de los equipos Whik de Cadena del Water, un documento histórico.


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 22, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Resubo el hilo porque por fin he encontrado el catálogo de los equipos Whik de Cadena del Water, un documento histórico.



Muy bueno, yo recuerdo el ts-10 que puse su foto en este hilo, había también un modelo mono de 20 w

Lineal el que yo vi creo que era de 100w aunque quizá fuera el de 150, no se, el mueble desde luego idéntico

No sabía que habían llegado a sacar antenas

Lo de usar 4 dipolos para sacar 6 dbd de ganancia creo que lo hizo aquí radio sele, emitían con un equipo que daba 500w y con esos dipolos la erp era de 2 kw en Asturias en esa época pocas emisoras tenían esa potencia, la más potente era los 40 principales que emitía en el 97.5 con 1,5 kw autorizados (aunque en la práctica debían usar unos 5 kw), luego una de la cope o cadena 100 que tiraba en teoría con 1,2 kw (también reales puede que fueran más), la tercera era radio amistad (de la iglesia evangélica, son los que están también detrás de reto y remar) que emitía con 1 kw real

Hoy día se emite con potencias mucho más altas, como en el resto del estado, es una pena esta guerra del watio, en 1991 radio qk con 40w cubría unos 14 km, hoy emiten con más de 300 y no deben cubrir tanto

Por cierto ¿estos colgaos de whik usaban la banda 3 de tv para su unidad móvil? 

Estaba muy poco ocupada en el territorio nacional pero en algunos sitios como Valencia la usaban para tve1, anda que vaya lío se podía montar emitiendo ahí


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 23, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> Muy bueno, yo recuerdo el ts-10 que puse su foto en este hilo, había también un modelo mono de 20 w
> 
> Lineal el que yo vi creo que era de 100w aunque quizá fuera el de 150, no se, el mueble desde luego idéntico
> 
> ...


Si... en Madrid se usaba la banda III y hasta la UHF porque TVE en Madrid iba por el canal 2 que era Navacerrada y por el 4 que era desde el Paseo de la Habana. La VHF BIII estaba vacía... de hecho, en el canal 11 ellos llegaron a emitir su emisora de TV "la imagen del invidente". En youtube está.


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 23, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Si... en Madrid se usaba la banda III y hasta la UHF porque TVE en Madrid iba por el canal 2 que era Navacerrada y por el 4 que era desde el Paseo de la Habana. La VHF BIII estaba vacía... de hecho, en el canal 11 ellos llegaron a emitir su emisora de TV "la imagen del invidente". En youtube está.


Que tíos

Exactamente y luego desde el Pirulí iban los 2 en UHF creo que la 1 en el 55 y la 2 en el 49

Yo aquí también use alguna vez la banda 3, tenía un transmisor que creo que emitía en el canal 10 y saqué el esquema de unas revistas de microhobby (una revista especializada en el ordenador spectrum)

Hace poco vi en 1000a un emisor de tv de canal 3 (creo que de canal 12) de 1w, con ese habrías cubierto varios km en aquella época

La de Paseo de la Habana que mitica, y pensar que tiraron el edificio, en este país más imbéciles no podemos ser, en UK conservan los primigenios estudios de la BBC en el Alexandra Palace, aquí siempre a demolerlo todo (sobre todo si hay suculento proyecto de uso del solar como era el caso)

Usaban para emitir el emisor de Philips que se uso en la demostración de Barcelona de 1948, daba cerca de 300 w y emitián en pruebas desde 1950 con él, en aquellos años en Madrid EA4EO y un grupo de amigos pirateaban la banda de 6 metros y oían a veces los no-dos y el sonido de la tv por la banda

Los técnicos de tve construyeron un lineal que subía la potencia de emisión a 500 w junto con la antena de alta ganancia que tenían daba una erp de 3 kw y la señal llegaba a 25 km de Madrid

Al principio tuvieron problemas con la antena que no llegaba la señal arriba del todo de aquel mastil tan enorme que tenían en Paseo de la Habana (posiblemente  porque los coaxiales de la época a veces al haber mucho cable hacían capacidades, era como tener un condensador en paralelo con el cable) y tenían una antena a mitad del mastil alimentada con línea de escalerilla


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 24, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> Que tíos
> 
> Exactamente y luego desde el Pirulí iban los 2 en UHF creo que la 1 en el 55 y la 2 en el 49
> 
> ...


Aquí está el transmisor de TV de Microhobby: Transmisor de TV Avanzado Pablin. (Ramsey).


----------



## Gatxan (Abr 24, 2021)

Sólo como apunte, ya que lo mencionáis, en la banda III de VHF hay un rinconcito alrededor de 180MHz destinado a unidades móviles de emisoras. 
Hasta donde sé, es válido en España, y sale en el cuadro nacional de atribución de frecuencias.


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 24, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Aquí está el transmisor de TV de Microhobby: Transmisor de TV Avanzado Pablin. (Ramsey).



Ese transmisor creo que como fundamental usaba 100 mhz y luego sacaba la señal en el segundo armónico ¿no? tengo media idea que generaba una portadora en fm 88-108 que no se oía nada ¿cuanta potencia te daba? yo creo que sacaba unos 200 mw pero ya no me acuerdo bien

Emitir en banda III a mi no me parecía buena idea porque no había antenas para ella en mi ciudad, así que solo te captarían gente con una tv portatil con antena telescopica, era mejor idea emitir en banda I o UHF porque así te captaba mucha gente que vivía en edificios con antena de banda ancha (que había muchos aún en los 90) pero en Asturias la 1 usaba el canal 3 y no podías ponerte en el 2 o en el 4 sin interferir, si hubieran usado el 4 yo habría usado el 2 y viceversa, de todos modos para experimentar que era la cuestión quizá era mejor la banda 3 al estar vacía

Para UHF hice uno que salió en la nº1 de Nueva Electrónica, la idea era buenísima porque en realidad era un amplificador que se alimentaba a partir del modulador de un vídeo o lo que fuera, daba 250 mw y yo con él llegue a alcanzar unos 3 km usando una antena yagui de 7 ele

Otra forma que conocía es la que hace este mexicano que usa un modulador y un amplificador como los que se usan para recibir tv, eso oí que te daba 1 ó 2 w que es una potencia considerable en tv

Como Hacer Tu canal De TV Local (3) - YouTube

El modulador emite en los canales 3-4 que no coinciden con los nuestros, el 2 de ellos coincide con el 3 nuestro (aunque con una separación entre portadora de vídeo y portadora de audio de 4,5 mhz en vez de 5,5 como en España), el 6 termina justo debajo de 88-108 y el 7 ya empieza en 174 mhz y llega al 13, no como nosotros que solo es hasta el 12 (en España la banda III era de 174 a 223 mhz, en América debe llegar a 230)


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 24, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> Ese transmisor creo que como fundamental usaba 100 mhz y luego sacaba la señal en el segundo armónico ¿no? tengo media idea que generaba una portadora en fm 88-108 que no se oía nada ¿cuanta potencia te daba? yo creo que sacaba unos 200 mw pero ya no me acuerdo bien
> 
> Emitir en banda III a mi no me parecía buena idea porque no había antenas para ella en mi ciudad, así que solo te captarían gente con una tv portatil con antena telescopica, era mejor idea emitir en banda I o UHF porque así te captaba mucha gente que vivía en edificios con antena de banda ancha (que había muchos aún en los 90) pero en Asturias la 1 usaba el canal 3 y no podías ponerte en el 2 o en el 4 sin interferir, si hubieran usado el 4 yo habría usado el 2 y viceversa, de todos modos para experimentar que era la cuestión quizá era mejor la banda 3 al estar vacía
> 
> ...


Bueno, yo creo que la idea que tuvieron los de microhobby es hacer un transmisor que emitiese en el segundo armónico porque para gente inexperta, su ajuste era más sencillo y era un circuito menos crítico, además, en muchas zonas de España TVE emitía en la banda 1 y el riesgo de interferencia era muy elevado, por eso optaron por hacer un transmisor para la banda 3, supongo que una forma de cubrirse las espaldas. 

¿Llegastes a montar el amplificador de TV de nueva electrónica? La verdad es que el paso final es muy correcto aunque con más excitación el BFQ68 hubiera sacado los 800 mW que debería sacar, sobre 75 ohmios.


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 24, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Bueno, yo creo que la idea que tuvieron los de microhobby es hacer un transmisor que emitiese en el segundo armónico porque para gente inexperta, su ajuste era más sencillo y era un circuito menos crítico, además, en muchas zonas de España TVE emitía en la banda 1 y el riesgo de interferencia era muy elevado, por eso optaron por hacer un transmisor para la banda 3, supongo que una forma de cubrirse las espaldas.
> 
> ¿Llegastes a montar el amplificador de TV de nueva electrónica? La verdad es que el paso final es muy correcto aunque con más excitación el BFQ68 hubiera sacado los 800 mW que debería sacar, sobre 75 ohmios.


Sí, me acuerdo que era un final de Fagor y que era muy duro

¿más excitación que te refieres a más voltios o más potencia de entrada?

con 800 mw la verdad hubiera sido la caña, yo lo único que le eche de menos a ese proyecto fue que hubiera tenido más margen que los canales 34-39 en Asturias tve2 emitía en el 39, el canal+ en el 35, el 36 no convenía usarlo porque lo usaban los vídeos y se interfería, así que tenías muy poco margen, yo hubiera preferido los canales 39-45 que me habrían dado más juego

En lo del emisor de MH era lo que yo recordaba, sí, era con esa finalidad en efecto, la verdad que era algo curioso

Me acuerdo que había un emisor de 18w que publicaron el esquema los de unestable radio que también tenía una manera de funcionar algo particular


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 24, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> Ese transmisor creo que como fundamental usaba 100 mhz y luego sacaba la señal en el segundo armónico ¿no? tengo media idea que generaba una portadora en fm 88-108 que no se oía nada ¿cuanta potencia te daba? yo creo que sacaba unos 200 mw pero ya no me acuerdo bien
> 
> Emitir en banda III a mi no me parecía buena idea porque no había antenas para ella en mi ciudad, así que solo te captarían gente con una tv portatil con antena telescopica, era mejor idea emitir en banda I o UHF porque así te captaba mucha gente que vivía en edificios con antena de banda ancha (que había muchos aún en los 90) pero en Asturias la 1 usaba el canal 3 y no podías ponerte en el 2 o en el 4 sin interferir, si hubieran usado el 4 yo habría usado el 2 y viceversa, de todos modos para experimentar que era la cuestión quizá era mejor la banda 3 al estar vacía
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , tengo una preguntonta , ? caro Don elektroduende acaso tienes en manos esa revista que posteaste su capa arriba en adjunto , si si y si no for de muchas molestias podrias subir aca ( Foro) lo articulo dese transmissor de TV ?
!Muchas gracias de antemano !
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!


----------



## Americo8888 (Abr 24, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> Ese transmisor creo que como fundamental usaba 100 mhz y luego sacaba l.................
> 
> El modulador emite en los canales 3-4 que no coinciden con los nuestros, el 2 de ellos coincide con el 3 nuestro (aunque con una separación entre portadora de vídeo y portadora de audio de 4,5 mhz en vez de 5,5 como en España), el 6 termina justo debajo de 88-108 y el 7 ya empieza en 174 mhz y llega al 13, no como nosotros que solo es hasta el 12 (en España la banda III era de 174 a 223 mhz, en América debe llegar a 230)


En mi proyecto de transmisor de TV UHF utilicé un modulador de Betamax (muy antiguooooo) en el canal 3-4 VHF y lo elevé con un Up-converter, ojo que ese modulador fabricado por Sony es de banda lateral residual, o sea casi tipo profesional, aquí el link de mi web para más detalles:








						proyecto_uhf
					






					sites.google.com
				



Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 24, 2021)

Lo de la emisora de 18 *W *es que usa un cristal por ej de 11 *MH*z para sacar los 88 *MH*z usando multiplicador de frecuencia x8 *W, *eso lo usaban las emisoras de 2 metros que había en los 80, recuerdo esas *T*eltronic de 6 canales que usaban los taxistas que funcionaban así.

La emisora de 18 *W *aquí

Emisor Fm 88-108 18W Revista Resistor Nº51 1985 | Radio Inestable (unstableradio.blogspot.com)



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , tengo una preguntonta , ? caro Don elektroduende acaso tienes en manos esa revista que posteaste su capa arriba en adjunto , si si y si no for de muchas molestias podrias subir aca ( Foro) lo articulo dese transmissor de TV ?
> !Muchas gracias de antemano !
> !Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!



La tengo, lo que no se es por donde, de todos modos en breves te consigo el artículo, tan pronto lo tenga disponible lo subo

Recuerda que no es un transmisor sino un amplificador de canales 34 a 39 de UHF usando un modulador como el de un vídeo, es una ventaja porque eso lo hace más fácil de armar


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 25, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , tengo una preguntonta , ? caro Don elektroduende acaso tienes en manos esa revista que posteaste su capa arriba en adjunto , si si y si no for de muchas molestias podrias subir aca ( Foro) lo articulo dese transmissor de TV ?
> !Muchas gracias de antemano !
> !Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!


Daniel, fué el número 1 de la revista nueva electrónica en España, lo tengo, creo que en su día lo publiqué, usaba como transistor final el BFQ68 de Philips.  Para elektroduende, cuando digo excitación me refiero a potencia de entrada, el máximo rendimiento de ese transistor se obtiene a 24 V, yo monté un amplificador de 800 mW con ese mismo transistor pero siguiendo la siguiente configuración:

- Modulador SENHOR con TDA5666-5.
- Central amplificadora televés.
- Etapa con BFQ68 dando los 800 mW.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 25, 2021)

Hola a todos , graças a Don elektroduende descobri ese sitio aca muy interesante : Radio Inestable
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 25, 2021)

Bueno, nada pues ya me ahorró Andrxx el trabajo

Entonces pusiste un amplificador entre el modulador y el lineal de NE para dar 800 mW y así se incrementa la excitación, muy buena idea, a mi no se me ocurrió, pues con 800 mW ya debía tener alcance porque con los 250 que daba por defecto ya cubría unos 3km

Me da que este amplificador lo usaron en tv Coria, que fue la primera emisora de tv local en 1983 (con el permiso de tv Sabadell), la montó un técnico en electrónica en Coria (pueblo de Cáceres) en la trastienda de su taller, emitía en la frecuencia de tve2 al finalizar las emisiones de tve

Por cierto al que editó el mensaje se le fue el lápiz en una cosa, donde pongo multiplicador de frecuencia x8 no es por 8w sino que multiplica la frecuencia de entrada por 8, es decir poniendo un cristal de 11 mhz te da 88

Yo esa emisora no la monté pero me da que debe ser sencilla, no se que tal ira de estabilidad de frecuencia pero bueno, en Gijón hubo emisoras como radio oskura que empezaron con una así, en el caso de los de radio oskura era un emisor de 15w (no se si el de smartkit) lo mejor era el estudio que era un zulo donde cabían 2 chavales sentados con una mesa delante con la mesa de mezclas y una estantería con las pletinas, cd y demás apilados y la emisora arriba del todo, luego consiguieron un excitador que había sido de la SER y siguieron con él, era un equipo estéreo de 20 W


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 25, 2021)

Don elektroduende jo no logro encontrar los datos constructivos de las bobinas dese transmissor por ustedes muy gentilmente aportado , ? acaso tienes eses datos de como construir todas las bobinas , si si podrias subir aca ?
!Muchas gracias de antemano!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 25, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Don elektroduende jo no logro encontrar los datos constructivos de las bobinas dese transmissor por ustedes muy gentilmente aportado , ? acaso tienes eses datos de como construir todas las bobinas , si si podrias subir aca ?
> !Muchas gracias de antemano!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Pero si tienes toda la información en el propio artículo, mira el recuadro que sale en la página 11 ahí te explica como hacerlas

Yo pude montar el kit con la información que me ponía ahí y por cierto no lo compré y funcionaba bien, ese en concreto no tiene errores

Lo recordaré siempre porque hice todo a mano, incluso la placa, y al principio no me iba aunque estaba seguro que estaba todo montado ok y era la placa que no era adecuada y tenía fugas de rf, conseguí una mejor y esa vez si me salió


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 25, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> "Pero si tienes toda la información en el propio artículo, mira el recuadro que sale en la página 11 ahí te explica como hacerlas"


!Descurpe amigo , pero no logro encontrar la pagina 11!
!Lo articulo que posteaste inicia en la pagina 23 hasta 26 !
O quizaz sea la segunda pagina que NO baja , creo que lo enlaçe si queda estropiado.


----------



## J2C (Abr 25, 2021)

Página 16 == archivo *011.jpg* !!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 25, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Página 16 == archivo *011.jpg* !!!!


!Peeero estoy me referindo a lo  transmissor de FM de 18 W del post#171 !


----------



## J2C (Abr 25, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Peeero estoy me referindo a lo  transmissor de FM de 18 W del post#171 !




!Peeero de que post !!!!


Porque ninguna de las que tengo es de:

​



Fijate que llega a la página 31 !!!!



.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> !Peeero de que post !!!!
> 
> 
> Porque ninguna de las que tengo es de:
> ...


!Cielo Santo  debo quedarme borracho , tienes toda razón Don JuanKa estoy "mesclando las estaciones" , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
Peeero una cosa es facto , la pagina 22  no logro bajar , creo que el enlace si queda caido.
!Saludos!


----------



## J2C (Abr 26, 2021)

.

Correcto, esa pagina no baja. Pero las bobinas las explica poco a poco entre la página 28 y la 31.



Pero ......


Ese transmisor/amplificador no sirve para TV por que las tres últimas etapas (T7, T8 y T9) son de clase C rabiosa y la TV al menos para ti y para mi es Banda Lateral Vestigial de 6 MHz de ancho de canal y no sirve la clase C, debe ser Clase A ó Clase AB !!!

Tampoco nos sirve la canalización de frecuencias que utilizan en España/Europa dado que nosotros usamos 54 ÷ 72 MHz, 76 ÷88 MHz y 174 ÷ 216 MHz en las bandas de VHF para TV analogica y 512 ÷ 890 MHz en UHF.
Actualmente con la TDA (Televisión Digital Abierta) la canalización es distinta y no la tengo bien señalizada.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## radium98 (Abr 26, 2021)




----------



## Andrxx (Abr 26, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


>


Uf que malos recuerdos me trae el transmisor de Smartkit de 15-25 W. La diferencia entre el de 15 y 25 es que el de 15 llevaba el BLY88C y el de 25 el BLY89C con LA MISMA excitación por lo que el BLY88 iba forzado.

Digo malos recuerdos porque yo lo compré montado nuevo en una tienda de electrónica y los transistores eran falsos no daba ni 1 Watio pese a intentar ajustarlo bien.

Curiosamente un amigo tiene el de 15 W con el BLY88 original de philips y todos los transistores originales y funcionaba a la perfección.


----------



## Americo8888 (Abr 26, 2021)

Aquí mi modulador de TDT, norma ISDB-T utilizada en Perú y otros países de Latinoamérica, la salida RF es hasta de 13dBm


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 27, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Uf que malos recuerdos me trae el transmisor de Smartkit de 15-25 W. La diferencia entre el de 15 y 25 es que el de 15 llevaba el BLY88C y el de 25 el BLY89C con LA MISMA excitación por lo que el BLY88 iba forzado.
> 
> Digo malos recuerdos porque yo lo compré montado nuevo en una tienda de electrónica y los transistores eran falsos no daba ni 1 Watio pese a intentar ajustarlo bien.
> 
> Curiosamente un amigo tiene el de 15 W con el BLY88 original de philips y todos los transistores originales y funcionaba a la perfección.



Exacto, con ese cambio de transistores subía a 25 W pero como ya les aconsejó alguien que se conocía el percal lo dejaron a 15

En Nueva Electrónica salió un lineal de 15 W que podías usar con el lx 492 (se excitaba con 50 mW), retocando bien los trimmers y molestándose te daba incluso un par de W más, con el de smartkit creo que pasaba algo parecido

El de smartkit según la revista era muy estable en frecuencia, yo lo dudo, radium98 que parece que lo montó o alguien más igual pueden decir algo al respecto


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 27, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> "El de smartkit según la revista era muy estable en frecuencia, yo lo dudo, radium98 que parece que lo montó o alguien más igual pueden decir algo al respecto"


!Es possible agregar un paso PLL para trabar definitivamente la frequenzia , circuitos para hacer eso hay decenas bastaria buscar por uno.
!Saludos!


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 27, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Es possible agregar un paso PLL para trabar definitivamente la frequenzia , circuitos para hacer eso hay decenas bastaria buscar por uno.
> !Saludos!


Sí, eso ya lo pensé, pero me refiero a como venía el diseño original

Recuerdo ver una vez en venta una ariston fm-8 con un PLL agregado, el que lo vendía decía que daba 10 W me parecía más de lo real pero luego por lo que leí aquí había modelos que los daban

La fm-25 en cambio no daba 25 W ni de lejos, una que yo vi daba sobre 20, recuerdo que en el catalogo de Ariston ponía: de 18 a 25 W con carga de 52 ohm


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 27, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> Sí, eso ya lo pensé, pero me refiero a como venía el diseño original
> 
> Recuerdo ver una vez en venta una ariston fm-8 con un PLL agregado, el que lo vendía decía que daba 10 W me parecía más de lo real pero luego por lo que leí aquí había modelos que los daban
> 
> La fm-25 en cambio no daba 25 W ni de lejos, una que yo vi daba sobre 20, recuerdo que en el catalogo de Ariston ponía: de 18 a 25 W con carga de 52 ohm


Ese equipo que dices lo vi publicado en walapop hará años y llevaba un veronica PLL.
El FM 25 daría como mucho mucho, 20 W que es lo que daba el BGY33 que llevaba.


----------



## elektroduende (Dic 1, 2021)

garada dijo:


> El codificador Ariston no es el Lx767, es el LX267



Es el lx 767 sin ninguna duda

Foto de la placa de la revista de nueva electrónica 40 (noviembre 1986)

Foto del codificador FM-30 de ariston abierto

se puede observar como sin duda son ambos el mismo circuito

Por cierto tiene una publicidad muy buena de equipos Vimesa para FM (88-108 mhz) y tv por la contraportada


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 2, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> Es el lx 767 sin ninguna duda
> 
> Foto de la placa de la revista de nueva electrónica 40 (noviembre 1986)
> 
> ...


Ese es el codificador que usaban los equipos WHIK. Yo tengo uno con ese codificador.


----------



## garada (Dic 2, 2021)

A ver, alguna duda si que hay , el codificador Ariston FM30 ha montado tanto la copia del codificador LX267 como el LX767 de la querida Nueva Electronica, imagino que al principio montaron el LX267 que fue el primero publicado y despues el LX767 que fue el posterior publicado y superior y mas sencillo al primero, y para prueba de lo que digo aqui dejo unas fotos de un Ariston FM30 publicadas por Haztefriky en este foro y del original de Nueva Electronica donde claramente se aprecia que es el mismo, a saber que Nueva Electronica publico un tercer codificador estereo con referencia LX1248 muy similar al segundo, tambien quiero dejar claro que hasta hoy yo desconocia que el Ariston FM30 llego a montar dos codificadores distintos en el corto tiempo que estuvo en venta.


----------



## elektroduende (Dic 4, 2021)

garada dijo:


> A ver, alguna duda si que hay , el codificador Ariston FM30 ha montado tanto la copia del codificador LX267



Pues no le arriendo la ganancia al que lo comprara ja ja ja, el lx 267 solo servía para meter soplido de fondo y encender el led estéreo del receptor

Así que es lo que yo imaginaba entonces unos post más atrás, que se montaron con 2 distintos, pues es una buena putada porque si compras un codificador ariston hoy día no sabes cual circuito es

El lx 1248 salió varios años después, en 1997, tengo yo la revista donde sale comprada en su día, venía con una caja muy simplona blanca y 2 conectores rca y sin instrumentos, el lx 767 en cambio tenía una caja negra muy guapa con 2 instrumentos VU y 2 jack de 6,35 que tuvieron la mala idea de ponerlos frontales (los rca del 1248 también venían frontales)


----------



## David DJ (Dic 10, 2021)

Hola, me ha gustado mucho leer este hilo ya que soy de los que empezó con el kit de sales kit, luego tuve la Ariston y más tarde una que me montó un técnico. Ahora desde hace unos años me monté yo una por seguir con la afición a la radio, aunque cada vez está más difícil encontrar un hueco en el dial de FM.😅
A decir verdad antes del Sales kit  me las ingenié para hacer una emisora a partir de un radio cassette allá por los años 80, me di cuenta que según dónde sintonizaba la radio a la vez emitía en alguna frecuencia. Por ejemplo si ponía el 90.0FM luego sintonizaba otra radio en el 100.3FM y de oía la señal en blanco, luego a base de añadir cables y hacer pruebas conseguí, poniendo el cassette en modo de grabación poder a través de la entrada de micrófono poner música. Solamente con un cable  que  hacía de antena y asomaba por la ventana de un primer piso llegaba a unos cien metros, pero para lo que era me parecía lo más!!😆
Un saludo a todos!!


----------



## elektroduende (Dic 11, 2021)

Vaya si está difícil encontrar un hueco y lo que me toca las narices es que a veces pillas la misma emisora por 5 puntos de dial

Yo para ir a la compra voy a un centro comercial que está a poco menos de 10 km, llevo kissfm en el coche y en ese trayecto me cambia 3 puntos de dial, al vivir en pleno centro de Asturias se ve que unas veces la coge mejor de Gijón 105.8 otras de Oviedo 101.1 y otras de Avilés 104.8

En los 90 kiss solo se oía por un punto de dial, a mi 3 emisoras una en cada ciudad teniendo en cuenta que solo hay 30 km de distancia entre ellas y desde una oyes perfectamente las otras 2 me parece excesivo, aparte de los 3 dichos tiene otros 2 puntos más asignados

RPA (la autonómica) que no existía en los 90, 12 puntos de dial entre el transmisor principal (Gamoniteiro) y otros urbanos

RNE 23 puntos de dial en toda Asturias que se dice pronto (entre que son 4 emisoras y tienen que cubrir toda la región mientras las privadas se centran más en las ciudades)

Yo veo lógico lo de Madrid que ya a mediados de los 90 tenía el dial lleno, pero también había una pluralidad impresionante de emisoras entre radio voz, top40, que no las había aquí, incluso una para niños, onda mini, pero aquí pasa como con la telefonía móvil que hay 20 y pico marcas pero solo 4 operadores, aquí son solo 5 emisoras pero por 50 puntos de dial


----------



## David DJ (Dic 11, 2021)

Yo soy de Valencia y pasa más o menos lo mismo, hay emisoras que están en varios puntos a la vez. Además los repetidores de ciudades cercanas llegan a tope, me parece que no respetan nada el limite de potencia. Además hay emisoras que hacen negocio con los repetidores, acaparan frecuencias y luego las alquilan.
Os dejo una página web donde se puede ver la frecuencia y el lugar desde donde emiten, por si alguien desea echar un vistazo.


			https://fmscan.org/main.php?l=-0.8333333&b=39.3333333&qth=Valencia&csave=3
		

Estás son las de Valencia pero se pueden buscar las de cualquier ubicación.


----------



## sapitomojado (Ene 8, 2022)

Hola buenas a todos, antetodo felicitar el año a todos. Una pregunta, alguien tiene el esquema del ampli que lleva la ariston fm 25, que lleva el BGY33?? Saludos y gracias..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 8, 2022)

Hola caro Don sapitomojado lo circuito integrado hibrido BGY33 es un conpleto amplificador de potencia de RF especifico para FM broadcasting (88 hasta 108MHz) .
No tiene casi nada a hacer , tiene un pino de entrada de RF , pinos de masa o tierra , pino de alimentación DC del paso Driver , pino de alimentación DC del paso final y pino de salida de RF.
La potencia de entrada es de unos 100mW  tipicos para una salida de 25W garantizados en su salida , la alimentación DC del paso final es de 12 Voltios y la alimentación del paso Driver regula la potencia de salida de acordo con la tensión aplicada en ese pino.
Si esas condiciones son obedecidas tiene todo para andar correctamente , o quizaz lo CI si estropiou (ojala que non).
!Suerte!


----------



## sapitomojado (Ene 8, 2022)

Hola Daniel, gracias por su rápida respuesta. Me gustaria saber los valores de los condensadores, bobinas... y cómo van conectadas, por si hubiera algo mal....
Saludos y un abrazo


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 8, 2022)

Viendo el "application note" del BGY33 creo que las únicas bobinas que necesitas son choques VK200 para evitar filtraciones de RF a la línea de alimentación. Esto sin contar bobinas del filtro pasabajos.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 8, 2022)

Hay una forma de probar el modulo sin hacer muchos pasos.

Primero, revisa que la alimentación esta correcta tanto en el Driver como en la potencia.

Segundo, mide con una sonda de RF o voltímetro de RF, etc si esta llegando excitación al pin correspondiente a la entrada.

Tercero, desconecta el pin de la salida de RF del modulo y le conectas a este, un conector hembra tipo PL259 o N y procedes a conectar allí un Watímetro con una carga fantasma.

Debes medir aproximadamente la potencia de salida(W mas o menos).

El 99,99% de los módulos de potencia que se encuentran en los equipos comerciales admite este método de prueba y no presentan riesgos si se hace a conciencia. 

Personalmente hace mas de 30 años que lo uso para diagnosticar o separar la raíz del problemas en la PA de salida, pasa bajos, conmutación RX/TX, etc. y siempre me fue 100% efectivo.

También según mis estadísticas si todo va bien hasta el punto dos, generalmente el modulo es el que esta quemado.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 8, 2022)

sapitomojado dijo:


> Hola buenas a todos, antetodo felicitar el año a todos. Una pregunta, alguien tiene el esquema del ampli que lleva la ariston fm 25, que lleva el BGY33?? Saludos y gracias..


Veo que estás trabajando con un ARISTON FM-25 ¿Que problema tienes? ¿Poca o nula potencia? En las fotos que he visto de ese equipo se usan condensadores variables para "sintonizar" la salida y en la entrada hay un atenuador resistivo para no sobreexcitar el BGY33. La experiencia con equipos muy antiguos con condensadores variables de calidad regulera me dice que a la larga, a los muchos años, estos suelen dar problemas, sobre todo si se giran para intentar ajustarlos. Si son de mala calidad, el dieléctrico puede romperse o arugarse y las dos placas (la fija y la movil) hacer cortocircuito y provocar daños. Generalmente el BGY33 es un módulo híbrido de potencia resistente y fiable. Lástima que no se siga fabricando, como todo lo bueno, desaparece.


----------



## sapitomojado (Ene 8, 2022)

Bueno pues, te cuento la historia, hace algun tiempo encontré a alguien que vendia una Ariston y la compré, funcionaba, no se si correctamente, en verdad, no pude hacer muchas pruebas. Muy poco tiempo despues, encontre un codificador stereo....por wallapop. El problema fué cuando lo conecte a la emisora, dejó de emitir... Si que he visto que saca poca potencia, ya que en casa la oigo. Pienso que seguramente habrá caido el bgy33, de ahi mis preguntas, de todo esto hará un año mas menos. La verdad es que si la hiciera funcionar no la usaria. Me encanta el tema de la radio y con el tiempo me compre una de mejores caracteristicas, pero es que esa me trae muchos recuerdos, como creo todos los que estamos aqui. Un saludo, desde Valencia


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 8, 2022)

sapitomojado dijo:


> Bueno pues, te cuento la historia, hace algun tiempo encontré a alguien que vendia una Ariston y la compré, funcionaba, no se si correctamente, en verdad, no pude hacer muchas pruebas. Muy poco tiempo despues, encontre un codificador stereo....por wallapop. El problema fué cuando lo conecte a la emisora, dejó de emitir... Si que he visto que saca poca potencia, ya que en casa la oigo. Pienso que seguramente habrá caido el bgy33, de ahi mis preguntas, de todo esto hará un año mas menos. La verdad es que si la hiciera funcionar no la usaria. Me encanta el tema de la radio y con el tiempo me compre una de mejores caracteristicas, pero es que esa me trae muchos recuerdos, como creo todos los que estamos aqui. Un saludo, desde Valencia


Vale, el que en casa la oigas no es indicativo de que saque potencia, la propia señal del driver, por pequeña que sea, radia y se puede percibir en la cercanía. Necesitamos más información ¿Con que antena la pruebas? ¿Tienes equipo de medida como vatímetro para ver que potencia da la emisora?

¿Al módulo BGY33 le llega radiofrecuencia (excitación)? ¿Las tensiones de alimentación son correctas? ¿Las soldaduras de la PCB del módulo están en buen estado? ¿El cable que une la salida del BGY33 al conector PL hembra está correcto? Hago toda esta batería de preguntas ya que yo he tenido el FM-8  (modelo inferior) y son cosas que revisaría.


----------



## sapitomojado (Ene 8, 2022)

Ya, ya se que no es indicativo de que saque potencia. Por eso pienso que sera el integrado que he comentado. En su dia la probé con una antena de esas de varilla, que llevan los equipos chinos, ahora dispongo de una que agunta un 2KW (creo recordar) en el tejado. Si también dispongo de medidor swr/w. Cuando en su dia fallo ya lo dejé y no miré nada más.


----------



## elektroduende (Ene 8, 2022)

El driver ya daba 3 ó 4w creo recordar, me despistó eso que decía Daniel de la entrada de 100 mw porque yo la idea que tengo de este equipo es que el sintetizador lx492 da unos 50 mw luego pasaba por el driver que daba 3-4w y al final pasaba a la etapa final compuesta por el mosfet BGY33 y 2 condensadores de 10-85 pf que daba unos 22w aproximadamente

Puede que la etapa esté desajustada y se resolviera ajustando esos 2 capacitors, pero si no da casi potencia yo me inclinaría más porque petó el BGY33


----------



## sapitomojado (Ene 9, 2022)

Lo cierto es que, cuando la compré, la abri para ver el estado, parecia que no estaba de origen, vamos que habia sido algo tocada, he hice modificaciones en el cableado, vumeteres, luces... y alguna cosilla más. De ahi que pidiera el esuquema del ampli final. De momentos se me ocurre, comprobrar el transistor del previo, y conectar la salida de éste, a la antena con el watímetro y ver si tira algo de potencia, de ser así, estaria claro que es el final. También podría, se me ocurre, medir tensiones en el final, por lo menos las principales...

Os adjunto, un esquema que he encontrado por si a alguien le sirve de algo.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 27, 2022)

Subo el hilo para aportar un video interesante del emisor ARISTON FM-25 funcionando.


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 1, 2022)

En la web de vivotronic me acuerdo que salía la reparación de un ariston hace años

Con ese equipo y una antena en los 90 cubrías una ciudad como Oviedo, hoy ya no se


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 1, 2022)

elektroduende dijo:


> "Con ese equipo y una antena en los 90 cubrías una ciudad como Oviedo, hoy ya no se"


Es de dudar una ves que las ciudades crescieron (aumentaram) mucho desde então.
Edificaciones (grans predios) obstaculizan eficientemente las ondas de Radio especialmente en centienas de Megahercios.
!Saludos!


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 1, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Es de dudar una ves que las ciudades crescieron (aumentaram) mucho desde então.
> Edificaciones (grans predios) obstaculizan eficientemente las ondas de Radio especialmente en centienas de Megahercios.
> !Saludos!



La ciudad no ha crecido tanto, ahora tiene un par de barrios más pero no es problema, el problema es que la fm está muy saturada

En Asturias (que es un estado del norte de España) es una saturación bastante artificial, hay emisoras que salen por 5 puntos del dial, desde los 90 aumentó el número de emisoras pero no tanto para haber tal barullo, rne tiene 23 frecuencias, rpa 12, algunas emisoras como kissfm se oyen por 5 puntos de dial, yo cuando voy al centro comercial que está a unos 10 km de mi casa la radio del coche se cambia entre 3 puntos de dial (101.1 Oviedo 104.8 Avilés 105.8 Gijón), es un disparate

En Madrid (donde está la capital federal del país) la fm siempre estuvo muy saturada, yo recuerdo en el 94 que no había un espacio libre, pero al menos eran emisoras diferentes, no era oir la misma por 5 sitios a la vez

Recuerdo que aparte de los 40 principales había otra que se llamaba top40 que no se si sería de los mismos dueños, emisoras que no había oido nunca como radio voz o radio Inter, una emisora dedicada a los niños (onda mini que emitía en el 91.1) y muchas emisoras libres, onda sur que emitía desde la zona sur de la ciudad, onda verde desde Delicias, radio cero, radio Canillejas, radio Vallekas, eran mucho más potentes que las emisoras asturianas, algunas alcanzaban distancias de más de 20 km

En Brasil supongo que en las grandes ciudades tipo Sao Paulo, Recife o Río de Janeiro habrá la misma saturación y luego habrá nucleos rurales con 2 ó 3 emisoras, es un país tan enorme que da para todo


----------



## J2C (Abr 1, 2022)

.


elektroduende eso de tener varias emisoras por distintos puntos del dial puede deberse a un tema orografico. En zonas montañosas, de sierras o de muchos desniveles algo que no ocurre en zonas de llanura como quienes vivimos en Bs As y alrededores que viajando a 150/200 Km de distancia solemos seguir escuchando la misma emisora de Bs As y en la misma frecuencia sin repetidoras fantasmas.

Dado que si la emisora principal no posee la antena instalada a buena altura desde la cual se cubran todas las localidades al 100% es usual. 

Si mal no recuerdo toda la zona de la costa norte de España es de mucha variación de niveles.



Salu2.-​


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 13, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> elektroduende eso de tener varias emisoras por distintos puntos del dial puede deberse a un tema orografico. En zonas montañosas, de sierras o de muchos desniveles algo que no ocurre en zonas de llanura como quienes vivimos en Bs As y alrededores que viajando a 150/200 Km de distancia solemos seguir escuchando la misma emisora de Bs As y en la misma frecuencia sin repetidoras fantasmas.
> ...



En general toda la península es bastante montañosa, aunque en el norte en efecto hay mucha más zona montañosa, Las 2 Castillas en cambio son una llanura aunque también dividida por una sierra (Guadarrama), luego otra sierra separa Andalucia (que es la zona sur del país) de Castilla

Precisamente por eso el ancho de vía de tren español es más ancho que el europeo, porque las locomotoras necesitaban más potencia y para equilibrarlas más hacían los railes algo más anchos (1,66 frente a los 1,43 que usan los europeos), aunque la alta velocidad tiene ancho europeo

En lo que respecta a la radio a pesar de la orografía asturiana yo veo excesivo el tema, hoy escuché kiss fm en el coche por otro punto (94.9 fm) y llega muy potente desde los 4 puntos

Cadena 100 (que es la emisora musical de cope) recuerdo oirla por 3 puntos de dial, cada uno correspondiente a una de las 3 ciudades asturianas, no hace falta decir que en cada una de las ciudades oías perfectamente los otros 2

Habrá quien dirá que con eso cubrían mas zonas y quizá, pero lo cierto es que cuando la crisis de 2008 suprimieron el de Avilés (la ciudad menos poblada) y no es algo que parezca tener ninguna importancia en la escucha

A mi me da la sensación que la motivación es más política que otra cosa, impedir la entrada de nuevas emisoras, no se como será en Argentina pero en España las concesiones de fm siempre han sido una mafia, va todo para el estado y las 3 emisoras privadas que existen en el país (cope, ser y onda cero)


David DJ dijo:


> Hola, me ha gustado mucho leer este hilo ya que soy de los que empezó con el kit de sales kit, luego tuve la Ariston y más tarde una que me montó un técnico



¿sería Javier Sanfer por un casual? montaba unos equipos (que estaban hechos a partir del lx 492) que usaron la mayoría de radios libres de Valencia, otras como radio Klara o radio Iris usaban la Koney antigua







El emisor era aparte del susodicho lx 492 el amplificador LX020 con un transistor de salida BLY88 (dando unos 15w frente a los 12 que daba en su configuración normal) junto con su fuente de alimentación, un transformador toroidal. También dentro de la misma caja Retex el conocido codificador estéreo LX 767

Estos equipos el estéreo metía un soplido de fondo, muy usual en todas las emisoras por otra parte


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 14, 2022)

elektroduende dijo:


> En general toda la península es bastante montañosa, aunque en el norte en efecto hay mucha más zona montañosa, Las 2 Castillas en cambio son una llanura aunque también dividida por una sierra (Guadarrama), luego otra sierra separa Andalucia (que es la zona sur del país) de Castilla
> 
> Precisamente por eso el ancho de vía de tren español es más ancho que el europeo, porque las locomotoras necesitaban más potencia y para equilibrarlas más hacían los railes algo más anchos (1,66 frente a los 1,43 que usan los europeos), aunque la alta velocidad tiene ancho europeo
> 
> ...



Había escuchado hablar de los equipos SANFER pero es la primera vez que veo uno, gracias por las fotos. En efecto, tengo entendido que este mismo técnico también fabricaba un emisor de 40 W con el 2N6084.


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 14, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> Había escuchado hablar de los equipos SANFER pero es la primera vez que veo uno, gracias por las fotos. En efecto, tengo entendido que este mismo técnico también fabricaba un emisor de 40 W con el 2N6084.



Fue una suerte para las radios libres valencianas tener a alguien que les montaba equipos asequibles, aparte estaba electrónica Viche que distribuía las koney y las famosas antenas Britel de 5/8 que primero hubo una versión metálica que cubría toda la banda, luego 2 de fibra de vidrio (una cubría 88-100 y la otra 100-108), al final salió una tercera versión de fibra de vidrio un poco más grande que cubría toda la banda, de esta se hicieron muy pocas porque el profesor Britel murió al poco de empezar a hacerlas

Las Britel son complicadillas de encontrar hoy día, y en general las verticales de 5/8, he oido que Tagra piensa sacar una pero no se fechas

A mi es una de las antenas que me parece más indicada para emisoras fm de radio libre (sobre todo las que emiten con baja potencia <250w), son ajustables a cualquier punto de la banda, dan tanta ganancia como 2 dipolos y son fáciles de instalar en cualquier sitio

Sanfer tenía también un linial de 144 mhz modificado para emitir en 88-108 mhz que venía con fuente

PD Ahí subo un prospecto de la britel de fibra para 88-100, en 1993 aún vendían la primera versión, ese año o el siguiente empezaron a vender las 2 versiones de fibra


----------



## David DJ (Abr 16, 2022)

elektroduende dijo:


> En general toda la península es bastante montañosa, aunque en el norte en efecto hay mucha más zona montañosa, Las 2 Castillas en cambio son una llanura aunque también dividida por una sierra (Guadarrama), luego otra sierra separa Andalucia (que es la zona sur del país) de Castilla
> 
> Precisamente por eso el ancho de vía de tren español es más ancho que el europeo, porque las locomotoras necesitaban más potencia y para equilibrarlas más hacían los railes algo más anchos (1,66 frente a los 1,43 que usan los europeos), aunque la alta velocidad tiene ancho europeo
> 
> ...


No eran estás,  las que montaba tenían un sonido bastante bueno sin soplidos extraños en estéreo.


elektroduende dijo:


> Fue una suerte para las radios libres valencianas tener a alguien que les montaba equipos asequibles, aparte estaba electrónica Viche que distribuía las koney y las famosas antenas Britel de 5/8 que primero hubo una versión metálica que cubría toda la banda, luego 2 de fibra de vidrio (una cubría 88-100 y la otra 100-108), al final salió una tercera versión de fibra de vidrio un poco más grande que cubría toda la banda, de esta se hicieron muy pocas porque el profesor Britel murió al poco de empezar a hacerlas
> 
> Las Britel son complicadillas de encontrar hoy día, y en general las verticales de 5/8, he oido que Tagra piensa sacar una pero no se fechas
> 
> ...


Yo tuve una Britel de fibra y funcionaba muy bien, ahora me arrepiento de haberla vendido, jejeje.


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 16, 2022)

David DJ dijo:


> No eran estás,  las que montaba tenían un sonido bastante bueno sin soplidos extraños en estéreo.



A lo mejor esas eran más al principio, luego ya se iría perfeccionando



David DJ dijo:


> Yo tuve una Britel de fibra y funcionaba muy bien, ahora me arrepiento de haberla vendido, jejeje.



Y yo me arrepiento de no haber sido yo el que te la compré he he

La verdad que era un antenon y hoy día cuesta encontrarlos, no hace mucho vendió un chaval de Ciudad Real uno por 1000a pero no llegué a tiempo

A mi hay una cosa que me despista con las antenas de 5/8 y es la variedad de ganancias que declaran, Britel decía 5dbi (o sea unos 2,85 dbd) pero las he visto con 4,3 dbi e incluso 3,3 dbi

No obstante una que vi con menos ganancia (la de 4,3) ponía maximum erp y era justo el doble del tope que admitía la antena

No me explico como hay tantas diferencias siendo la misma antena (quitando que unas tengan una bobina malísima), una ground plane de 5/8 cuando solo tiene 2 radiales se radia algo de señal horizontal, eso siempre son perdidas, pero teniendo 3 radiales (o 4) ya no hay problema

Por otra parte tampoco me explico que se pueda duplicar la erp solo con 4,3 dbi, hasta donde yo se para eso hacen falta 3 dbd o sea 5,15 dbi

Me da que eso de las ganancias es como las tallas de ropa, cada fabricante pone la que le da la gana y la única forma de saberlo es probándola


----------



## David DJ (Abr 17, 2022)

Esta es la emisora que tenía en los 90, era de 20W y el codificador estéreo estaba a parte. He encontrado una foto del pll que utilizaba, este no cubría toda la banda de FM, luego me hizo otro que si lo hacía. Sacaba un sonido limpio con grabes potentes.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 17, 2022)

David DJ dijo:


> Esta es la emisora que tenía en los 90, era de 20W y el codificador estéreo estaba a parte. He encontrado una foto del pll que utilizaba, este no cubría toda la banda de FM, luego me hizo otro que si lo hacía. Sacaba un sonido limpio con grabes potentes.


¿Puedes poner fotos del interior? ¿Quien la fabricó? ¿Que transistor de potencia usa?

Creo que he visto una como esa en walapop.


----------



## David DJ (Abr 17, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner fotos del interior? ¿Quien la fabricó? ¿Que transistor de potencia usa?
> 
> Creo que he visto una como esa en walapop.


Ya no tengo la emisora, esta foto la he sacado del anuncio de Wallapop 😅 pero es la misma que tenía yo.  El hombre que las hacía se llamaba Juan y creo que vivía por la carretera de Malilla en Valencia, pero no recuerdo seguro. El PLL lo vendí hace poco también y del resto no recuerdo que llevaba, aunque supongo que estaría borrado, ya ves que los integrados están borrados.


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 17, 2022)

David DJ dijo:


> Ya no tengo la emisora, esta foto la he sacado del anuncio de Wallapop 😅 pero es la misma que tenía yo.  El hombre que las hacía se llamaba Juan y creo que vivía por la carretera de Malilla en Valencia, pero no recuerdo seguro. El PLL lo vendí hace poco también y del resto no recuerdo que llevaba, aunque supongo que estaría borrado, ya ves que los integrados están borrados.



¿cuanto costaba la emisora? ¿y el codificador? (en Valencia en su día me refiero, no al de wallapop)

un amigo tiene una Britel puesta todavía en el tejado, desde 1995, la antena lleva 27 años y salvo porque se ha puesto amarilla la fibra por lo demás está perfecta

Por cierto, me dijo que tuvo una ariston 25 y que retocándola llegó a darle 27 w el BGY de Philips que llevaba como final por lo visto aguantaba hasta 30

Hoy día tiene una OMB que es mucho mejor equipo pero conserva el estéreo de ariston que da muy buena calidad


----------



## David DJ (Abr 17, 2022)

elektroduende dijo:


> ¿cuanto costaba la emisora? ¿y el codificador? (en Valencia en su día me refiero, no al de wallapop)
> 
> un amigo tiene una Britel puesta todavía en el tejado, desde 1995, la antena lleva 27 años y salvo porque se ha puesto amarilla la fibra por lo demás está perfecta
> 
> ...


Yo la compré de segunda mano, no recuerdo por cuánto la compré, me hizo el PLL nuevo pero no recuerdo tampoco, jajaja que mala memoria.
Si recuerdo que la antena Britel me costó 50.000 pesetas. Bastante dinero para la época.
Y la Ariston costaba 125.000 pesetas más IVA en Céspedes, una tienda de electrónica de Valencia.


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 17, 2022)

David DJ dijo:


> Yo la compré de segunda mano, no recuerdo por cuánto la compré, me hizo el PLL nuevo pero no recuerdo tampoco, jajaja que mala memoria.
> Si recuerdo que la antena Britel me costó 50.000 pesetas. Bastante dinero para la época.
> Y la Ariston costaba 125.000 pesetas más IVA en Céspedes, una tienda de electrónica de Valencia.



La verdad que era un chollo tener alguien que te hiciera un equipo a mano, yo no tuve esa suerte y tuve que hacermelo, lo único bueno que así fui aprendiendo rf, estudiaba ingeniero técnico en electrónica industrial y en la escuela técnica no aprendías casi nada

En 1993 que fue cuando empecé en eso de tener mi propia radio libre hicieron una batida en Gijón y descabezaron practicamente a todas las radios que había, yo había hablado con el dueño de una tienda de electrónica por si podía conseguirme un emisor y me dijo que si y luego me dijo que el proveedor había recibido una carta de telecos conminándole a no vender emisoras a particulares y se había echado atrás, creo que fue una de las primeras veces que pensé que no habíamos cambiado gran cosa desde 1975 cuando los disidentes tenían que robar una vietnamita para imprimir octavillas

A mi por la britel me pedían 40 mil pelas en electrónica Viche hacia el 93-94, un amigo la compró unas 4 ó 5 mil más barata comprándola directamente en fabrica (conocía al dueño Rafael Briva Agulló el profesor Britel) que tenía a sus hijas incluso montando antenas, murió hace 10 años y se cerró la fabrica, una pena, ese hombre había sido responsable de telecomunicaciones de la policia local de Valencia y sabía bastante de radiotecnia

Todavía me acuerdo del número de Viche y mira que pasaron años he he 9634705XX (las 2 ultimas cifras no las pongo por si infrijo alguna política de datos)

La ariston me pedían a mi 90 mil pelas en una tienda de Oviedo en 1994, 60 mil la de 8w (bastante cara para lo que era) y unas 30 mil el codificador

Me han hablado de que existió también un linial de 80w, yo nunca lo vi, lo tuvo una gente que por lo visto interfirió en el aeropuerto de Manises la banda aerea


----------



## David DJ (Abr 18, 2022)

Ahora me asaltan dudas sobre el precio de la antena, igual fueron 30.000 pesetas por que creo que la compré en la fabrica, ya te digo que la memoria no es lo mío😅
Lo dl lineal de 80w no lo llegué a ver, no sé si existió. Yo tuve un lineal de 150W que montaba un técnico de Murcia, lo compré de segunda mano hasta que vinieron de telecomunicaciones a cerrarme la radio, diciendo que hacía interferencias en el aeropuerto. Yo creo que eso era más una escusa para meterte miedo y que no volvieras a encender la emisora.


----------



## elektroduende (Abr 18, 2022)

Ese de Murcia todavía sigue, de hecho los equipos de radio Kras se los compraron a él, tienen un emisor y amplificador de 500 W.


----------



## elektroduende (Jul 31, 2022)

Como desde la muerte del profesor Britel esas antenas son dificiles de encontrar me he agenciado una norteamericana muy parecida









						Antena Comet CFM-95SL para transmisión de FM, 88-108MHz 200W  | eBay
					

Las mejores ofertas para Antena Comet CFM-95SL para transmisión de FM, 88-108MHz 200W están en eBay ✓ Compara precios y características de productos nuevos y usados ✓ Muchos artículos con envío gratis!



					www.ebay.es
				




Lo único que me fastidia es que solo aguante 200w pero bueno, es ajustable a toda la banda y tiene la típica ganancia de estas antenas (1,25 dbd o sea 3,4 dbi)

Un consejo si a alguien le interesa una y está en España no la pidáis por ebay, buscar por google tiendas en Europa (hay en Belgica y Holanda), yo la pedí a Holanda, pagué con paypal y me costó 17 euros el envío, todo incluido fueron 120, si la pides a USA por ebay entre envío y tasas se te pone en 200

No hice mala compra porque esta antena en USA cuesta unos 117$ y por cierto cuesta la mitad que costaba una britel en su día, 40 mil pelas


----------



## David DJ (Jul 31, 2022)

Esa la estuve viendo pero necesitaba que soportara más potencia. También quería de banda ancha para no tener que estar desmontando la antena cada dos por tres, dónde yo vivo el dial está saturado y salen emisoras muy potentes que hace que tengas que cambiar de frecuencia.
Ahora tengo una Siro  de 1/4 de onda que aguanta hasta 1000W que de momento va bien.


----------



## elektroduende (Jul 31, 2022)

David DJ dijo:


> Esa la estuve viendo pero necesitaba que soportara más potencia. También quería de banda ancha para no tener que estar desmontando la antena cada dos por tres, dónde yo vivo el dial está saturado y salen emisoras muy potentes que hace que tengas que cambiar de frecuencia.
> Ahora tengo una Siro  de 1/4 de onda que aguanta hasta 1000W que de momento va bien.



La conozco, esa antena va muy bien de 87 a 104, pero el tramo 104-108 (que es precisamente donde emito yo) el roe se ponía en 1,8 y me parecía alto

Lo de la banda ancha es muy goloso para antenas de tejado que te evita subir, lo malo es que la fm comercial es muy ancha y es difícil cubrirla bien entera

Esta por otra parte tampoco es muy difícil de modificar, es simplemente un tornillo que aflojas para regular el tramo de arriba y luego lo aprietas para dejarlo fijo, la antena ya te trae una tabla de medidas para cada punto de dial que te permite dejarla ajustada ya sin medidor de roe (manda que compruebes por si las moscas y yo lo hice por si el coaxial estaba bien o no había ningún problema) tengo 1.0 de roe

Claro que yo como emito desde una zona rural que aquí son todo casas unifamiliares la tengo en un balcón en la parte más alta de la casa y me es fácil acceder a ella, otra cosa es que estuviera en un tejado

Por cierto mi programa va a salir al aire en Valencia y alguna ciudad más de España (mientras yo reemito alguno por aquí) porque tenemos la idea varios de usar la red para enlazar nuestras emisoras y emitir nuestros programas por varios diales de todo el país, era una posibilidad que en los años 90 solo la tenían rne y las privadas usando los equipos de telefónica o el satélite y que ahora la tenemos nosotros también

La red también es muy util como enlace, he dejado los equipos en una casa de mi familia que está en otro lado de este concejo a unos 700 metros de altura y ha dado un resultado estupendo, tanto el enlace punto a punto como la emisión, lo único malo que no me fío de la instalación eléctrica de esa casa para dejarla 24h que si no dejaba allí fijo el equipo

Como estamos en pleno centro de Asturias captaban las señales en Oviedo, Gijón, Avilés y un radio de unos 20 km en torno a ellas, eso es una audiencia potencial de unos 650 mil oyentes


----------



## David DJ (Ago 1, 2022)

Yo es que tengo la antena en la terraza con 6 metros de mástil, vientos etc. y cada vez desmontar todo es un coñazo. He tenido que cambiar el cable porque se ve que no estaba funcionando bien,(rg213) ahora he puesto Ultraflex 7 y va perfecto, en el 96.9 la aguja de la ROE ni se mueve, en el 100.2 tenía 1.4 y no he probado más.
Yo soy de Valencia, ¿Qué emisora es la que va a emitir tu programa desde aquí? a ver si la conozco.
Estoy esperando que me llegue un amplificador para terminar un lineal de 300W que estoy montando, a ver si consigo que funcione bien.
Antes tenía uno de 60W que lo quemé por un error en una medición, en vez de poner 1W de salida en la emisora puse 6W porque no puse bien la escala del medidor de potencia🤦‍♂️


----------



## elektroduende (Ago 1, 2022)

Son errorcillos, lo cierto es que los lineales ahora funcionan con unas potencias mínimas de excitación, antes lo usual era usar 15-20 w para alimentar un lineal de 200-250 w, ya lo hubiera querido yo en la época del sales kit 141 encontrar un lineal que funcionara con 1w que casi no encontrabas

El rg 213 ya está desfasado, ahora tienes el LMR 400 que vale algo menos y es mejor, el 213 en 100 mhz tiene 7 db de perdida por 100m el 400 es la mitad de perdidas

El mejor es el de 1/2 pulgada pero es carísimo, unos 10m con los conectores puestos te sale por más de 100€

La emisora que me va a emitir en Valencia creo que es suweb radio, está emitiendo ahora mucha programación de radio funny, radio audio sinter, onda acción y otras históricas valencianas, también radio klara que sigue en antena (y por mucho espero, han renovado la licencia hace poco)

En la comunidad valenciana se transfirieron las competencias en 1989 y sacaron 3 concesiones para radios libres, una por provincia y no volvieron a dar más, en Asturias las pasaron en 1995 y no se ha dado un solo punto, es más, el único que se la dieron que fue a radio sele 97.9 fm un gobierno del pp en funciones cuando en 1999 entró otra vez el psoe se la revocaron para darla a punto radio, radio sele fue a los tribunales y ganó el juicio en 2005, todavía están esperando

suweb radio tengo entendido que emite con 1 kw y tiene una cobertura bastante amplia del casco urbano de Valencia


----------



## David DJ (Ago 1, 2022)

elektroduende dijo:


> Son errorcillos, lo cierto es que los lineales ahora funcionan con unas potencias mínimas de excitación, antes lo usual era usar 15-20 w para alimentar un lineal de 200-250 w, ya lo hubiera querido yo en la época del sales kit 141 encontrar un lineal que funcionara con 1w que casi no encontrabas
> 
> El rg 213 ya está desfasado, ahora tienes el LMR 400 que vale algo menos y es mejor, el 213 en 100 mhz tiene 7 db de perdida por 100m el 400 es la mitad de perdidas
> 
> ...


Estoy viendo la página web de Subwebradio y me encanta ver esos programas antiguos, ya tengo unos cuantos pendientes para escuchar, jejejeje.
Como subweb radio en Valencia no hay ninguna emisora en FM pero por lo que he leído será Pop Lasser, que es la antigua Radio lasser de los 80 90 con  Josanto. Salen con bastante potencia y si que cubren toda Valencia.


----------



## elektroduende (Ago 1, 2022)

David DJ dijo:


> Estoy viendo la página web de Subwebradio y me encanta ver esos programas antiguos, ya tengo unos cuantos pendientes para escuchar, jejejeje.
> Como subweb radio en Valencia no hay ninguna emisora en FM pero por lo que he leído será Pop Lasser, que es la antigua Radio lasser de los 80 90 con  Josanto. Salen con bastante potencia y si que cubren toda Valencia.



Están muy bien, yo he escuchado alguno como el de batablanca y es una pena que no haya algo similar aquí, radio qk tuvo programas muy buenos en sus primeros tiempos: la bola (que se hizo para los presos de la ya desaparecida cárcel de Oviedo)


Este es el equipo de la bola en los primeros estudios de radio qk, con cartones de huevos por la pared en la mejor tradición de aislamiento primario XD

Eran voluntarios de una asociación de ayuda a presos, ese programa luego cogió la idea Pérez Reverte y la llevó a rne-1 llamando a su programa la ley de la calle (que incluso tuvo versión televisiva en tve1, código uno)

Hydra 105, un programa de rock que se hacia a mediados de los 80 o Morgana que iba de heavy en una época que ninguna emisora emitía heavy

Lo de el nombre de la radio como es gente de allí la que lo lleva no lo se con certeza, se que son los de suweb


----------



## elektroduende (Ago 2, 2022)

La emisora no es pop lasser, es pop fm y emite en el 93.6


----------



## David DJ (Ago 2, 2022)

elektroduende dijo:


> La emisora no es pop lasser, es pop fm y emite en el 93.6


La frecuencia es que la han cambiado varias veces, 93.6 - 96.3 - 104.6 - etc.  Al principio se llamaba Popfm pero ahora se llama Pop Lasser, por lo menos en el RDS sale así, y aquí: Log into Facebook
En la web de subweb también sale así: https://subweb.sytes.net/novedades.php#


----------



## elektroduende (Sep 5, 2022)

David DJ dijo:


> La frecuencia es que la han cambiado varias veces, 93.6 - 96.3 - 104.6 - etc.  Al principio se llamaba Popfm pero ahora se llama Pop Lasser, por lo menos en el RDS sale así, y aquí: Log into Facebook
> En la web de subweb también sale así: https://subweb.sytes.net/novedades.php#



Este es su emisor


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 5, 2022)

elektroduende dijo:


> Este es su emisor
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288026


!Miren detenidamente la segunda especificación técnica dese Transmissor , jo personalmente dudo en mucho que esa sea real !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## David DJ (Sep 6, 2022)

elektroduende dijo:


> Este es su emisor
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288026


Tiene buena pinta!!


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Miren detenidamente la segunda especificación técnica dese Transmissor , jo personalmente dudo en mucho que esa sea real !
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Tienes razón, aunque yo tengo un lineal que cuando lo enciendo mi "watimetro SWR" marca 250W y 0,1 de roe, luego cuando pasa un rato sube la roe a 1.4 y al poco rato a 1.9 pero sigue marcando 250W. 
Algo debo de tener mal pero no sé que podrá ser, mis conocimientos ya no dan para más.😩


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 6, 2022)

David DJ dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta!!
> 
> Tienes razón, aunque yo tengo un lineal que cuando lo enciendo mi "watimetro SWR" marca 250W y 0,1 de roe, luego cuando pasa un rato sube la roe a 1.4 y al poco rato a 1.9 pero sigue marcando 250W.
> Algo debo de tener mal pero no sé que podrá ser, mis conocimientos ya no dan para más.😩


!Si ustedes traduzir lo que dice lo fabricante Italiano en Ingles podras veer que el habla que su equipo anda desde 0 hasta 1000W *con cualquer ROE*  , y es sabido que eso es una gran mentira !
!Ningun equipo soporta ROE infinita cuando anda a plena potenzia!
!Cuanto a tu medidor de ROE indicar una subida de la medida de potenzia reflejada con lo pasar del tienpo , eso puede sener dos cosas : o tu equipo de teste si queda equivocado o realmente es verdade y su sistema irradiante o cables coaxiales o conecciones andan malo.
Jo personalmente te recomendo altamente a revisar esa questón antes que estropie los transistores del paso final de tu transmissor ,
Dijo eso porque lo precios del mantenimiento es bien  salato !
!Suerte!


----------



## David DJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Si ustedes traduzir lo que dice lo fabricante Italiano en Ingles podras veer que el habla que su equipo anda desde 0 hasta 1000W *con cualquer ROE*  , y es sabido que eso es una gran mentira !
> !Ningun equipo soporta ROE infinita cuando anda a plena potenzia!
> !Cuanto a tu medidor de ROE indicar una subida de la medida de potenzia reflejada con lo pasar del tienpo , eso puede sener dos cosas : o tu equipo de teste si queda equivocado o realmente es verdade y su sistema irradiante o cables coaxiales o conecciones andan malo.
> Jo personalmente te recomendo altamente a revisar esa questón antes que estropie los transistores del paso final de tu transmissor ,
> ...


El cable y la antena son nuevos y con la emisora de 20w funcionan bien. Probaré con menos potencia a ver si es que se calienta el medidor y mide mal, pero en principio puede medir hasta 300W. Otra cosa extraña es que con el medidor puesto el consumo del lineal es de 8.5A y al quitarlo baja a 5.5A pero claro entonces no sé si disminuye la potencia.
Y si que tienes razón el lo del emisor RVR, es más una frase de marketing que realidad.


----------



## elektroduende (Sep 6, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Si ustedes traduzir lo que dice lo fabricante Italiano en Ingles podras veer que el habla que su equipo anda desde 0 hasta 1000W *con cualquer ROE*  , y es sabido que eso es una gran mentira !



Igual se refiere a que está protegido contra exceso de roe


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 6, 2022)

elektroduende dijo:


> Igual se refiere a que está protegido contra exceso de roe


Entonses si espreso malo , debias decir : " ayustable desde 0 hasta 1000W con ROE menor o igual a 2:1 por ejenplo" y NO decir "ayustable desde 0 hasta 1000W *en cualquer condición de ROE*" , dijo eso por que asi  puedo asumir como "cualquer condición de ROE" una ROE infinita por ejenplo .
!Saludos!


David DJ dijo:


> "El cable y la antena son nuevos y con la emisora de 20w funcionan bien."


Muchos de mi clientes dicen la misma cosa , mismo saltando la protección de ROE  de su transmissores , preferen creer en su proprias mentiras antes gastar $$ para realmente arreglar o problema ( NO dijo que es tu caso)
Sienpre quieren que jo burle lo ayuste la protección de ROE para un valor mas elevado aun , pero jo NUNCA hago eso , se que si por malos de los pecados los trasistores del paso final de RF si estropiaren seguramente  jo serei lo responsable por toda la desgracia y voi tener que acar con los prejuizios $$.
!Saludos!


----------



## J2C (Sep 6, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> E.........
> Muchos de mi clientes dicen la misma cosa , mismo saltando la protección de ROE  de su transmissores , preferen creer en su proprias mentiras antes gastar $$ para realmente arreglar o problema ( *NO dijo que es tu caso*)
> Sienpre quieren que jo burle lo ayuste la protección de ROE para un valor mas elevado aun , pero jo NUNCA hago eso , se que si por malos de los pecados los trasistores del paso final de RF si estropiaren seguramente  jo serei lo responsable por toda la desgracia y voi tener que acar con los prejuizios $$.
> !Saludos!



Pues el caso puede ser algun conector/empalme conectorizado con falso contacto al ser usado con 250W donde la corriente de RF es mas de 10 veces superior a cuando usa esa instalación con solo 20W

Típicamente suelen ser conectores flojos o con humedad/oxidación provocada por mal encintado de protección.

Por eso la ROE sube lentamente al ser usado con 250W al ir elevándose la temperatura de donde esta el problema.




Salu2.-


----------



## David DJ (Sep 8, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Pues el caso puede ser algun conector/empalme conectorizado con falso contacto al ser usado con 250W donde la corriente de RF es mas de 10 veces superior a cuando usa esa instalación con solo 20W
> 
> Típicamente suelen ser conectores flojos o con humedad/oxidación provocada por mal encintado de protección.
> 
> ...


supongo que será algo de eso pero no he podido encontrar lo que pasa. El cable es nuevo con los conectores N  puestos en la tienda donde lo compré, precisamente para asegurarme de que están bien, se ven de buena calidad.
La antena también es nueva, es una Sirio GP 87-108 LNB de banda ancha, se supone que soporta hasta 1000W.
Probando en casa con una carga ficticia en principio va bien, pero no puedo poner más de 150W y no por mucho tiempo ya que se calienta demasiado (la carga) entonces tampoco puedo saber si es por la antena o por algún latiguillo. 
Bueno, veré si busco algún técnico por donde yo vivo a ver qué podemos hacer.
Gracias por los consejos y por la ayuda que me dais, un saludo!!


----------



## elektroduende (Sep 9, 2022)

David DJ dijo:


> supongo que será algo de eso pero no he podido encontrar lo que pasa. El cable es nuevo con los conectores N  puestos en la tienda donde lo compré, precisamente para asegurarme de que están bien, se ven de buena calidad.
> La antena también es nueva, es una Sirio GP 87-108 LNB de banda ancha, se supone que soporta hasta 1000W.
> Probando en casa con una carga ficticia en principio va bien, pero no puedo poner más de 150W y no por mucho tiempo ya que se calienta demasiado (la carga) entonces tampoco puedo saber si es por la antena o por algún latiguillo.
> Bueno, veré si busco algún técnico por donde yo vivo a ver qué podemos hacer.
> Gracias por los consejos y por la ayuda que me dais, un saludo!!



¿en que punto del dial la usas?

esa antena tiene la pega que de 104 parriba el roe se dispara a 1,8 eso como mínimo claro, que metiéndole chicha puede ser más

es lo que tiene esta banda, es muy ancha y hacer una antena toda banda con poco roe yo lo veo muy complicado, lo ideal es tener un ajuste que dejas el roe a 1,0-1,2 en cualquier punto de banda, claro que según donde tengas la antena a veces es un latazo

Lo de que con el medidor puesto te chupe 3 amp más no lo entiendo, nunca vi algo así

el medidor tiene una tecla que pone avg/pep? esos medidores valen para medir en ssb y tienen un condensador que almacena la potencia un momento para poder medirla porque en ssb no es constante sino que va por picos, si tiene esa tecla y la tienes en pep igual es eso

hace años a veces pasaba que el coaxial se comportaba como un condensador, pero hoy día con los cables tan buenos que hay no creo que ese sea tu caso


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 9, 2022)

elektroduende dijo:


> "Lo de que con el medidor puesto te chupe 3 amp más no lo entiendo, nunca vi algo así"


Seguramente lo cable coaxial (latiguillo ) que interliga lo Lineal al medidor de ROE canbia la inpedancia final en la punta que es conectada a lo Lineal , por eso que curriente consumida canbia.
Lo ideal serias interligar lo medidor de ROE al Lineal por meo de un adaptador tipo " I N macho" ( dos conectores tipo N macho en las puntas ) asi NO hay mas trecho coaxial para canbiar la inpedancia en la punta final .
!Suerte!


----------



## David DJ (Sep 9, 2022)

Estoy en una frecuencia baja, en frío casi ni se mueve la roe, es después de un rato cuando sube.
Tengo un latiguillo cor cable RG 141 de unos 20cm. 
No podría poner el medidor directamente con un adaptador porque luego no podría conectar el cable de la antena.
El medidor que tengo es de agujas cruzadas y solo tiene un botón para cambiar de escala, de 0 a 10 o 0 a 300.
Seguiré haciendo pruebas a ver si saco algo en claro.
Gracias!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 9, 2022)

David DJ dijo:


> Estoy en una frecuencia baja, en frío casi ni se mueve la roe, es después de un rato cuando sube.
> Tengo un latiguillo cor cable RG 141 de unos 20cm.
> No podría poner el medidor directamente con un adaptador porque luego no podría conectar el cable de la antena.
> El medidor que tengo es de agujas cruzadas y solo tiene un botón para cambiar de escala, de 0 a 10 o 0 a 300.
> ...


Lo ideal serias sacar un Wattimetro alta gamma , por ejenplo lo lengendario Bird 43 , desafortunadamente su precio es salato .
Veer mejor uno como es aca en ese enlaçe  : bird 43 - Google Search 
!Suerte!


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 9, 2022)

David DJ dijo:


> Estoy en una frecuencia baja, en frío casi ni se mueve la roe, es después de un rato cuando sube.
> Tengo un latiguillo cor cable RG 141 de unos 20cm.
> No podría poner el medidor directamente con un adaptador porque luego no podría conectar el cable de la antena.
> El medidor que tengo es de agujas cruzadas y solo tiene un botón para cambiar de escala, de 0 a 10 o 0 a 300.
> ...


Hace un cable que repita impedancia para esa frecuencia según el factor de velocidad en la que se encuentre la emisora para interconectar el medidor. No debería haber mayores variaciones de medición, con el medidor en línea o no de esta forma.

Si pasara, evidentemente el medidor esta usando un "método" de medición que afecta el resultado.

Descontando esto mencionado, generalmente eso suele pasar cuando la terminación/carga del cable coaxil no es resistiva pura o sea tiene componentes reactivos o el emisor tiene una pobre resolución ante variaciones mínima de impedancia de carga.

Si no sabes hacerlo/calcularlo, avisa y aporta la data(frecuencia, factor de velocidad del cable usado) que lo calculamos aunque ya esta seguramente en el foro dentro de algún tema.


----------



## David DJ (Sep 9, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Lo ideal serias sacar un Wattimetro alta gamma , por ejenplo lo lengendario Bird 43 , desafortunadamente su precio es salato .
> Veer mejor uno como es aca en ese enlaçe  : bird 43 - Google Search
> !Suerte!


Sale muuuy caro, jejeje.


ricbevi dijo:


> Hace un cable que repita impedancia para esa frecuencia según el factor de velocidad en la que se encuentre la emisora para interconectar el medidor. No debería haber mayores variaciones de medición, con el medidor en línea o no de esta forma.
> 
> Si pasara, evidentemente el medidor esta usando un "método" de medición que afecta el resultado.
> 
> ...


Hola, gracias por los datos. mis conocimientos de electrónica son limitados, y en RF con poca potencia no he tenido mayores problemas. Ahora he montado este amplificador lineal de 300W y es cuando aparecen estos problemas.
Esto es lo que tengo:
Cable de antena con conectores N, factor de velocidad 0.83








						Comprar CABLE ULTRAFLEX-7 1 (PRECIO POR METRO) Online - Sonicolor
					

Encuentra tu CABLE ULTRAFLEX-7 1 (PRECIO POR METRO) al mejor precio en Sonicolor con Envío 24H y financiación sin intereses




					sonicolor.es
				




Medidor de SWR:








						SX-20 MEDIDOR SWR-POTENCIA
					

Medidor de potencia y estacionarias de agujas cruzadas.



					www.radiocenter.es
				




Este cable lo compré para la salida del lineal y de lo que me sobró hice el latiguillo ( mide 15 cm) añadiendo un  conector pl259 ya que el medidor swr usa pl.








						5.73C$ 24% de DESCUENTO|Conector de brida RG142 N macho a conector hembra N de 4 orificios, engarce de ángulo recto, Terminal de Cable pigtail de puente RF, 6 pulgadas ~ 10M|Conectores|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				





Tengo también una carga ficticia de 150W tiene conector Pl259 y cuando lo uso con el medidor SWR lo conecto con un latiguillo de cable rg58 de 15cm.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 9, 2022)

Una buena carga de 50 Ohmios (esa con  baja conponente reactiva asociada ) apresenta una  bajissima ROE y  la largura del cable coaxial no inporta , la ROE presentada en la punta del cable generalmente sienpre es baja ( desde que lo cable coaxial tanbien sea prolijo)  .
Ya una Antena que posua una inpedancia "de la vida " , esa sienpre es asociada a una reactancia ( inpedancia conpleja ) y cualquer aumento en la largura del cable coaxial canbia directamente  la inpedancia en lo estremo del cable.
Lo mejor a si hacer es : testear con baja potencia ( 20W por ejenplo) , lo medidor de ROE conectado lo mas directo possible a lo excitador de RF para no incorrer en lo riesgo de equivocos por lo aumento del largura del cable coaxial y debemos ayustar detenidamente la Antena para la ROE mas baja que possible for .
!Suerte!


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 9, 2022)

Suponiendo que estas en una frecuencia cercana a 95MHz, seria el largo del cable a armar entre los dos conectores PL259 machos de 150/95 x 0.85 = 1,34m o sea 134cm eso seria para el cable Ultraflex-7 que indicaste que según el vendedor tiene 85% de factor de velocidad.

Para un RG-213 común de 0.66 de FV serian 1,04m o 104cm. 

Desconozco el comportamiento del medidor y que usa internamente para medir pero pasa lo de siempre. Con baja potencia las cosas no siempre es necesario que sean tan precisas pero cuando uno aumenta la potencia, aparecen las cosas que no están expresamente indicadas para funcionar a esos regímenes de forma continua(cables, antenas, conectores, medidores, etc) .


----------



## David DJ (Sep 9, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Una buena carga de 50 Ohmios (esa con  baja conponente reactiva asociada ) apresenta una  bajissima ROE y  la largura del cable coaxial no inporta , la ROE presentada en la punta del cable generalmente sienpre es baja ( desde que lo cable coaxial tanbien sea prolijo)  .
> Ya una Antena que posua una inpedancia "de la vida " , esa sienpre es asociada a una reactancia ( inpedancia conpleja ) y cualquer aumento en la largura del cable coaxial canbia directamente  la inpedancia en lo estremo del cable.
> Lo mejor a si hacer es : testear con baja potencia ( 20W por ejenplo) , lo medidor de ROE conectado lo mas directo possible a lo excitador de RF para no incorrer en lo riesgo de equivocos por lo aumento del largura del cable coaxial y debemos ayustar detenidamente la Antena para la ROE mas baja que possible for .
> !Suerte!


gracias Daniel,  mi antena es de banda ancha sin ajuste así que por ese lado no puedo hacer nada.


ricbevi dijo:


> Suponiendo que estas en una frecuencia cercana a 95MHz, seria el largo del cable a armar entre los dos conectores PL259 machos de 150/95 x 0.85 = 1,34m o sea 134cm eso seria para el cable Ultraflex-7 que indicaste que según el vendedor tiene 85% de factor de velocidad.
> 
> Para un RG-213 común de 0.66 de FV serian 1,04m o 104cm.
> 
> Desconozco el comportamiento del medidor y que usa internamente para medir pero pasa lo de siempre. Con baja potencia las cosas no siempre es necesario que sean tan precisas pero cuando uno aumenta la potencia, aparecen las cosas que no están expresamente indicadas para funcionar a esos regímenes de forma continua(cables, antenas, conectores, medidores, etc) .


Ok, se me olvidó poner la frecuencia pero bueno ya hago yo el calculo según la formula.
Es verdad que los aparatos que tengo son más para baja potencia y ahora pues no es lo más indicado, pero bueno, intentaré probar cosas a ver que consigo.
Gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 9, 2022)

David DJ dijo:


> "gracias Daniel,  mi antena es de banda ancha sin ajuste así que por ese lado no puedo hacer nada."


? Seguro , podrias subir mas datos desa antena tal como : marca , model ,especificaciones técnicas ,  fotos , etc... ?


----------



## David DJ (Sep 9, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? Seguro , podrias subir mas datos desa antena tal como : marca , model ,especificaciones técnicas ,  fotos , etc... ?


Es esta:








						Comprar Broadcast Antena de FM SIRIO GP87-108 LBN Online - Sonicolor
					

Encuentra tu Broadcast Antena de FM SIRIO GP87-108 LBN al mejor precio en Sonicolor con Envío 24H y financiación sin intereses




					sonicolor.es
				



Ya sé que no es lo mejor que hay pero quería una antena que no tuviera que estar desmontando cada vez que tenga que cambiar de frecuencia. Donde yo vivo hay muchas emisoras de radio y si tienen más potencia que tú se ponen encima y te tapan , entonces tienes que cambiar, ya me ha pasado tres veces.


----------



## tesnico (Sep 10, 2022)

Hola, con esa antena lo tienes dificil,si en los extremos de banda ya te dice 2.5 de swr!!,para mi una burrada, busca a baja potencia sobre el centro de banda donde te bajen las estacionarias, y despues ve subiendo potencia.Saludos


----------



## David DJ (Sep 10, 2022)

Hola, ya lo comenté antes pero lo vuelvo a decir. Uno de los problemas que me surgen es que en frío, al encender la emisora y el lineal funciona todo bien, el medidor marca 250w y roe prácticamente no se mueve. Cuando pasa un rato y se va calentando sube la aguja de la roe a 1.4. Pasados unos minutos más sube a 1.9. Estos cambios no son progresivos sino de golpe, de estar a 1.4 pasa a 1.9 directamente. La potencia sigue igual en 250w independiente de la roe.
Otra cosa que no puedo hacer es poner la frecuencia que quiera, la que tengo ahora es la que hay y no hay otra libre. Como dije, donde yo vivo no hay frecuencias libres, es más, donde estoy ahora es a un punto de un repetidor de otra ciudad pero que llega a tope por donde yo estoy.


----------



## elektroduende (Sep 10, 2022)

tesnico dijo:


> Hola, con esa antena lo tienes dificil,si en los extremos de banda ya te dice 2.5 de swr!!,para mi una burrada, busca a baja potencia sobre el centro de banda donde te bajen las estacionarias, y despues ve subiendo potencia.Saludos



Yo también sospecho de la antena, es el problema que en los extremos no los cubre bien y el roe se dispara.


David DJ dijo:


> Otra cosa que no puedo hacer es poner la frecuencia que quiera, la que tengo ahora es la que hay y no hay otra libre. Como dije, donde yo vivo no hay frecuencias libres, es más, donde estoy ahora es a un punto de un repetidor de otra ciudad pero que llega a tope por donde yo estoy.



Yo igual y debe estar así por casi todo el país, no hay un punto de dial libre.

El bird es muy bueno pero es para profesionales, es una maravilla electrónica que cuesta otra maravilla pesetonica, yo nunca conocí a nadie no profesional que lo tuviera, es un watimetro de taller


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 10, 2022)

David DJ dijo:


> Es esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se ve mucho interesante esa Antena arriba , en ralidad es una Plano de Tierra o tanbien conocida como " Antena Paraguita" por si asemejar a un guardalluvias.
Tiene un ganancia de 0 dB , pero normalmente es banda angosta , ya esa se ve lo elemento irradiante con un diametro bien avantajado , creo que sea eso que garantiza una banda mas ancha si conparado a las Antenas normales.
Si no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias ustedes subir las dimensiones en centimetros  de tu Antena , tal como : longitude de todos lo elementos y diametro esterno del elemento irradiante ?
Pude leer en lo anuncio del fabricante que muy gentilmente ustedes subio mas arriba que esa Antena trabaja corto-circuitada ( eso es valido para DC ) , ? eso es verdad ? , o sea realmente hay cero Ohmios ( eso medido con lo auxilio de un murtimetro ) entre lo pino central y la rosca del conector tipo "N henbra"?
!Muchissimas gracias de antemano!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektroduende (Sep 11, 2022)

Es una gp de 1/4 de onda sí, y tiene 0 db que es lo normal en estas antenas, lo normal también para una antena de fm que se busca emitir en omnidireccional

Lo del polimetro a veces falsea la lectura, aunque en esta igual sale bien, en las de 5/8 hay una bobina en la base que a veces te altera las lecturas con el polimetro, estas de 1/4 de onda no la llevan


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 11, 2022)

elektroduende dijo:


> Lo del polimetro a veces falsea la lectura, aunque en esta igual sale bien, en las de 5/8 hay una bobina en la base que a veces te altera las lecturas con el polimetro, estas de 1/4 de onda no la llevan


Las antenas 5/8 de onda generalmente tienen en su base una bobina que en realidad es un autotransformador de inpedancias .
La medida de resistencia DC es de cero Ohms porque en realidad  medimos la resistencia del hilo de cubre que conpoe ese autotransformador , ya para RF( radiofrequenzia) tenemos la inpedancia de 50 Ohmios cuando trabajando en su frequenzia de resonancia.
Las antenas de 1/4 de onda ( Paraguitas) esas realmente trabajan en "abierto" para DC y apresentan una inpedancia de 50 Ohmios para RF ( eso en su frequenzia de resonancia).
Mi pregunta si debe a lo facto de tener lido detenidamente en las especificaciones técnicas fornida por lo fabricante en su anuncio (veer mejor en lo post#258) que esa antena es toda cortocircuitada para DC , como seres curioso resolvi preguntar a lo consultante dese hilo si esa información es verdadera .
!Saludos!


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 11, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Las antenas 5/8 de onda generalmente tienen en su base una bobina que en realidad es un autotransformador de inpedancias .
> La medida de resistencia DC es de cero Ohms porque en realidad  medimos la resistencia del hilo de cubre que conpoe ese autotransformador , ya para RF( radiofrequenzia) tenemos la inpedancia de 50 Ohmios cuando trabajando en su frequenzia de resonancia.
> Las antenas de 1/4 de onda ( Paraguitas) esas realmente trabajan en "abierto" para DC y apresentan una inpedancia de 50 Ohmios para RF ( eso en su frequenzia de resonancia).
> Mi pregunta si debe a lo facto de tener lido en las especificaciones técnicas fornida por lo fabricante en su anuncio (veer mejor en lo post#258) que esa antena es toda cortocircuitada para DC , como seres curioso resolvi preguntar a lo consultante dese hilo si esa información es verdadera .
> !Saludos!


¿Tendrá un Balun 1:1 y eso hará que mida a GND en DC ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 11, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> ¿Tendrá un Balun 1:1 y eso hará que mida a GND en DC ?


O quizaz un "Stub cortocircuitado" en paralelo con lo conector  para aumentar aun mas  la banda de ROE aceptable .


----------



## David DJ (Sep 11, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Se ve mucho interesante esa Antena arriba , en ralidad es una Plano de Tierra o tanbien conocida como " Antena Paraguita" por si asemejar a un guardalluvias.
> Tiene un ganancia de 0 dB , pero normalmente es banda angosta , ya esa se ve lo elemento irradiante con un diametro bien avantajado , creo que sea eso que garantiza una banda mas ancha si conparado a las Antenas normales.
> Si no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias ustedes subir las dimensiones en centimetros  de tu Antena , tal como : longitude de todos lo elementos y diametro esterno del elemento irradiante ?
> Pude leer en lo anuncio del fabricante que muy gentilmente ustedes subio mas arriba que esa Antena trabaja corto-circuitada ( eso es valido para DC ) , ? eso es verdad ? , o sea realmente hay cero Ohmios ( eso medido con lo auxilio de un murtimetro ) entre lo pino central y la rosca del conector tipo "N henbra"?
> ...


Hola,
no puedo tomar medidas ya que está montada y es mucho trabajo desmontar todo. Le dejo la web del fabricante donde hay más datos.





						GP- LB series
					

1/4 λ ground plane, Omnidireccional, 66 - 160 MHz No precisa ajuste, Ancho de Banda, Compatible para Altas Potencias, Sistema: 2m-HAM, VHF Banda Aérea, VHF B...




					www.sirioantenne.it
				



La foto engaña bastante, en realidad el elemento central es muy grande, como 7 u 8 cm de diámetro y unos 50 cm de alto apróximadamente.
Tampoco puedo medir la impedancia, lo he hecho desde el cable y no ha medido nada.


----------



## moises calderon (Sep 11, 2022)

Y como pretende que le ayuden, si por mucho trabajo, no quiere desmontar la antena, y si el problema que tiene esta en la antena, que puede ser el conector, supuesta bobina que se caliente con la potencia y varie sus características, generando variacion de ROE, al transcurrir el tiempo de funcionamiento?


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 11, 2022)

David DJ dijo:


> Hola,
> no puedo tomar medidas ya que está montada y es mucho trabajo desmontar todo. Le dejo la web del fabricante donde hay más datos.
> 
> 
> ...


Si no hay corto circuito medido con un multímetro, entonces no tiene nada y no esta(balun, stub, etc) a GND para la DC.

La antena tiene que tener como 70cm o poco mas o menos si es 0.25 de onda para el medio de la banda y aprox. 66cm para un extremo o 81cm para el otro.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 11, 2022)

David DJ dijo:


> "La foto engaña bastante, *en realidad el elemento central es muy grande, como 7 u 8 cm de diámetro* y unos 50 cm de alto apróximadamente."


Quizaz  sea ese  lo "segredo" de la ROE con banda ancha ( estendida ).
Las Antenas plano de tierra ("Paraguitas") de 1/4 de onda generalmente son banda angosta y SI trabajan en abierto para DC .
Me gusta las antenas que "andam" cortocircuitadas para DC porque asi son naturalmente menos propensas a inducción electrostaticas oriundas de las tormentas electricas ( Rayos ) que seguramente tienem poder de estropiar los transistores del paso final de los transmissores o Lineares principalmente cuando si tratan de transistores do tipo "MosFet".
!Saludos!


----------



## David DJ (Sep 12, 2022)

Hola,
pues compré esta antena pensando que estaba cortocircuitada, precisamente por el tema de las tormentas eléctricas, ya tube un dipolo que fundía el transistor cuando llovía.
Lo volveré a comprobar y preguntaré en la tienda donde la compré a ver que me dicen.
He pedido latiguillos nuevos con el mismo cable que utilizo y con conectores buenos, a ver hay algún cambio, También voy a separar la emisora del lineal ya que tengo la emisora encima del lineal y supongo que será mejor que esté un poco separada para evitar que la radiofrecuencia afecte.


----------

